# New LG Volt LS-740



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## NeoGraven (May 22, 2014)

Gotta say, I'm liking this phone. Headphone volume is lower than my previous phones, and I don't like that the default font/DPI size makes everything look big. I set the font size lower so the fonts aren't do big and it looks much better to me. Battery life is pretty good, at the end of the day I'm around 70% after pretty hard usage (about an hour of music throughout the day, several phone calls, a good bit of web, and a lot of app usage).  Not a lot of reasons to have root, other than to have control of your device. I need to make portable backups via TB but other than that I am satisfied thus far

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jbaggs75 (May 22, 2014)

Anyone know what stores are carrying this phone? I know I can get it online but would rather see it first.

Edit: I see Best Buy now has it on their website, but no local stores seem to have it


----------



## NeoGraven (May 22, 2014)

A best buy sore here got it yesterday. If it helps, it's about the same physical size as the HTC desire or the moto g

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (May 23, 2014)

*Compare: LG Volt vs Moto G vs HTC Desire 601*

I left Virgin Mobile and went with Boost, leaving my HTC Desire 601 (Zara CL version) behind. When I went to Boost, I got the Moto G, and then purchased the LG Volt when it came out. Comparing this to the HTC Desire 601 from Virgin Mobile, the two phones are comparable. The LG Volt has a little bit bigger viewing area on screen, though the DPI is denser on the HTC so you see 'more' on the screen. Decreasing the font size on the LG helps this. The HTC Desire and Moto G are pretty much the same in this regard except that the Moto G has softkeys which take up some of your viewing area at the bottom of the screen. I would say the Volt and Desire601 are neck and neck, with the Moto G a little behind in this regard.

Videos look great, and the built in sound on the LG isn't bad either, though the HTC is noticeably better. Also, I noticed that the headphone volume on the LG is lower than what was on the HTC; not a deal breaker for me though, it's plenty loud. The Moto G is louder as well (it lets you exceed the 'safe' level), though the quality with built in speakers is about the same as the LG.

The speed seems on par with both the Moto G and HTC Desire 601. One thing I noticed is that both the Moto G and HTC Desire 601 have similar battery life which is pretty good. I can get a full day of fairly heavy usage out of either phone. With the LG, I can really push the usage and still have battery to spare at the end of the day.. to the tune of 40% or so, where the HTC and Moto would be around 10-20% for the same usage. This is attributed to the larger battery in the LG Volt.

The big difference of the three phones is that the Moto G is 3G only. The HTC and LG are both 4G. I think call quality is be a little better on the LG compared to the MotoG and HTC.

The LG does seem to be abel to handle WIFI better than the other two as well. Bluetooth works as expected.

The LG has better SD card handling than either of the other two; the MotoG has no SD Card capability so it automatically loses in that regard. The HTC is a pain to make use the SD card for what you need since it also employs an 'internal' SD card on top of the internal phone storage. The LG is straightforward and simple, you get phone storage and whatever your SD card is and it has a good 4GB available phone storage to begin with.

All in all, the MotoG is great if you need a really good but cheap phone. If you are like me and like having a little more under the hood, the LG Volt is a better bargain that the HTC Desire, but your plan will be a little more. Both Boost and Virgin Mobile give you unlimited text and data, but you can save a little on your monthly expense by sacrificing talk time with Virgin Mobile. One of the reasons I went to Boost (other than much better customer service) is so that I can get unlimited talk time cheaper than I can with Virgin Mobile.

Ruling: LG Volt from Boost is the best choice.


----------



## jbaggs75 (May 23, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> Ruling: LG Volt from Boost is the best choice.

Click to collapse



I know this is off topic from your original post, but how is Boost service? I'm on Page Plus now, but can't find a phone that I like that works with them (I don't want to have to flash a phone).


----------



## NeoGraven (May 23, 2014)

jbaggs75 said:


> I know this is off topic from your original post, but how is Boost service? I'm on Page Plus now, but can't find a phone that I like that works with them (I don't want to have to flash a phone).

Click to collapse



I would classify Boost service as a 7, while classifying Virgin Mobile and Verizon as a 6. I haven't had dropped calls, though bad weather and such effects the quality of the call (granted, that will happen to just about any carrier). I've not had issues with receiving calls or texts, or getting dropped calls like I did with Verizon or Virgin Mobile if that helps any.


----------



## larrycl (May 25, 2014)

Regarding root, I haven't tried this yet (too nervous), but would the following work?
In this XDA post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869&nocache=1&z=5419075393583626 about the LG G2, it implies that with KitKat 4.4.2, all you need to do to get root is (scroll to bottom of post for manual 4.4.2 method):

1. install the correct ADB drivers on your PC (I used the clockworkmod universal drivers)
2. adb devices _(make sure your device is listed)_
3. adb reboot recovery
_(when booted in recovery, select: 'apply update from adb' with power button)_
4. adb sideload kk_root.zip  _(you can extract this from ioroot25.zip)_

The post implies this should be it!  I took a look at kk_root.zip, and it is not very device specific; it just installs su, sudaemon, etc.
Anyone with more experience than me want to try this & report back?


----------



## Porrie17 (May 26, 2014)

*Is it comparable to the GS2?*



NeoGraven said:


> Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!
> 
> Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?

Click to collapse



How is it compared to the Samsung Galaxy S2? Any luck with rooting it? I'm kind of scared to give up my rooted GS2 in favor of a lesser phone (if it even is that)


----------



## vGlyph (May 27, 2014)

larrycl said:


> Regarding root, I haven't tried this yet (too nervous), but would the following work?
> In this XDA post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869&nocache=1&z=5419075393583626 about the LG G2, it implies that with KitKat 4.4.2, all you need to do to get root is (scroll to bottom of post for manual 4.4.2 method):
> 
> 1. install the correct ADB drivers on your PC (I used the clockworkmod universal drivers)
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try this if there's no risk of bricking or flagging. I can't afford to buy another if it doesn't work


----------



## NeoGraven (May 28, 2014)

Well,  Boost is doing their best of making a liar out of me. At some point over the last week,  I barely have a signal.  It was fine, but for several days is been weak or none.  They may be doing tower work,  in which case it should remedy itself (hopefully soon).

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (May 28, 2014)

Found out the towers here are in fact being upgraded so that mystery is solved lol.. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (May 28, 2014)

Also,  this phone is available through Virgin Mobile as well

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## staknhalo (May 30, 2014)

Just picked this up. The really only negative is the screen resolution, but it's no where near as bad as I thought it was gonan be w/text - so I'm happy and keeping it ?


----------



## NeoGraven (May 30, 2014)

Yea,  I reduced my font size and that helped a lot. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fastracer (May 31, 2014)

vGlyph said:


> I will try this if there's no risk of bricking or flagging. I can't afford to buy another if it doesn't work

Click to collapse



Have you tried to root? I want to root but just got the Volt last night LOL


----------



## Trozzul (May 31, 2014)

Porrie17 said:


> How is it compared to the Samsung Galaxy S2? Any luck with rooting it? I'm kind of scared to give up my rooted GS2 in favor of a lesser phone (if it even is that)

Click to collapse



This is 10 billions time better than a Galaxy s2, it has the same specs as the Moto G (just bigger display) which is the same performance as a Galaxy s3, the s3 is a little tiny bit better

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

if anyone needs help getting CWM on it after they have rooted it ill help  someone out.


----------



## NeoGraven (May 31, 2014)

I haven't gotten around to looking at rooting yet,  though I want to so I can have a recovery backup and root access.  I may look in to it this weekend 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 4, 2014)

*kinda regretting on getting this phone.*

Don't get me wrong this is a great awesome phone but android without root kinda sucks *$$ ... Anybody find away to get this bad boy rooted? I been trying all kinda programs,guides hell even Chinese apps to get root but no luck ...


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 4, 2014)

Yea,  I'm really pleased with the phone as well,  but I'm with you I really miss root 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 4, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> Don't get me wrong this is a great awesome phone but android without root kinda sucks *$$ ... Anybody find away to get this bad boy rooted? I been trying all kinda programs,guides hell even Chinese apps to get root but no luck ...

Click to collapse



have you tried kingo root or Vroot? i could be wrong but i remember seeing that the bootloader is unlocked on the device.


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 4, 2014)

Trozzul said:


> have you tried kingo root or Vroot? i could be wrong but i remember seeing that the bootloader is unlocked on the device.

Click to collapse



Yea I try them still no luck! 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

I try to root with the method to root the lg g2 and took me to recovery to update from adb but since the the dev doesn't support this device it couldn't push the superuser file to system. I wonder what we need? Like what type of files!?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Trozzul (Jun 4, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> Yea I try them still no luck!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you should be able to push superuser to there even if its not rooted. did you enable USB debugging?

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

Hey guys just found this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2732311 try it out!


----------



## aguba (Jun 4, 2014)

This method looks like it could work

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2732311


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes I enable USB debugging but computer says can't recognize the USB device.. Even after installing the drivers 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




aguba said:


> This method looks like it could work
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2732311

Click to collapse



Can't wait to try this! But have to wait to buy an sdcard  have any of y'all try this yet?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bmillar (Jun 5, 2014)

we've been having the same issues at android forums


http://androidforums.com/f90-all-things-root/849037-root-developer-options.html

cant get windows to recognize adb drivers upon using the adb reboot recovery command

it shows up in device manager as an unknown device, and doesnt respond to adb commands.

http://www.lg.com/us/support-mobile/lg-LGLS740
on lg's site there are no drivers or anything on the volts page either may have been updated *shrugs*

ive had 0 luck as well tried many root methods motochopper saferoot adb sideloading some methods for the g2 and the l90


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 5, 2014)

bmillar said:


> we've been having the same issues at android forums
> 
> 
> http://androidforums.com/f90-all-things-root/849037-root-developer-options.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you try the link above ^ ^ ^ ? 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bmillar (Jun 5, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> Have you try the link above ^ ^ ^ ?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



not yet at work will try and post later


----------



## staknhalo (Jun 6, 2014)

Whelp, this phone had a short life in my inventory. I decided to buy the Moto G LTE, and will be returning the LG Volt when the Moto G arrives and going from Virgin Mobile to T-Mobile. The Volt has NFC, an IR port, a larger screen (albeit, a lower resolution one), a nicer camera, and muuuuuch better battery. While the lower resolution of the Volt doesn't bother me - the screen has very poor color accuracy compared to the G (I compared it to one in person). Also, seeing how fast Motorola churned out 4.4.3 after its release; along with their commitment to future software updates for their handsets - that alone is worth the $70 price difference to me. Even when they don't provide updates anymore, the G has a very, very, very, active ROM community. I realized I would be surprised if the Volt even receives one insignificant OS update, let alone a major one - so i jumped ship.

Best of luck everyone here with their Volts; these phones are really great for the price. I just decided all the pros didn't outweigh the con of official software updates/community support for me alone. Enjoy :laugh::good:


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 6, 2014)

staknhalo said:


> Whelp, this phone had a short life in my inventory. I decided to buy the Moto G LTE, and will be returning the LG Volt when the Moto G arrives and going from Virgin Mobile to T-Mobile. The Volt has NFC, an IR port, a larger screen (albeit, a lower resolution one), a nicer camera, and muuuuuch better battery. While the lower resolution of the Volt doesn't bother me - the screen has very poor color accuracy compared to the G (I compared it to one in person). Also, seeing how fast Motorola churned out 4.4.3 after its release; along with their commitment to future software updates for their handsets - that alone is worth the $70 price difference to me. Even when they don't provide updates anymore, the G has a very, very, very, active ROM community. I realized I would be surprised if the Volt even receives one insignificant OS update, let alone a major one - so i jumped ship.
> 
> Best of luck everyone here with their Volts; these phones are really great for the price. I just decided all the pros didn't outweigh the con of official software updates/community support for me alone. Enjoy :laugh::good:

Click to collapse



Off topic:


What prepaid plans T-Mobile has? Do they have unlimited data?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## staknhalo (Jun 6, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> Off topic:
> 
> 
> What prepaid plans T-Mobile has? Do they have unlimited data?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm going with the $30 prepaid plan, which gives me 100 talk minutes, unlimited text, unlimited data (first 5GB @ 4G speeds).

You can see the plans here: http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-plans


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 6, 2014)

staknhalo said:


> Yeah, I'm going with the $30 prepaid plan, which gives me 100 talk minutes, unlimited text, unlimited data (first 5GB @ 4G speeds).
> 
> You can see the plans here: http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-plans

Click to collapse



Wow that's better than boost .. Thanks 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw this guide just like the link provided early.. But hey it claims to root this device ...
http://www.thetechbulletin.com/how-to-root-lg-volt-ls740-on-kitkat-4-4-4114/

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sorry guys but I need some opinions. Should I trade this phone for the moto g from boost?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tesla74 (Jun 8, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> I'm sorry guys but I need some opinions. Should I trade this phone for the moto g from boost?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Depends on how fast you need root.  I'm going to give it a few weeks.. but if no root, I'm going with moto g.  I wish boost had the LTE version of the moto g.

I posted some things to try over here.
http://androidforums.com/f90-all-things-root/849037-root-developer-options-3.html


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 8, 2014)

I left the motog for this phone.  The motog is a great phone though the display is smaller and is only 3g. The Volt has way better battery life too.  But,  if you want root bad enough, it's worth getting. I've found nothing I need root for on this phone other than using tb to back up my work apps.  It will happen eventually 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deamonolith (Jun 8, 2014)

I have the lg volt(ls740) Ive tried rooting my phone as to the l90 and g2 guides. The only difference is that to get the recovery to stay open i had to type adb reboot recovery rather than typing adb shell and then reboot recovery. The problem im having with the guide is that the update.zip file in those guides does not have the proper signatures for my phone. It goes the same for the update.zip file from the tech site listed above anyone happen to be able to help me with this? Would it be possible to get it to recovery and odin flash the file onto the phone?


----------



## theminor19 (Jun 8, 2014)

Deamonolith said:


> I have the lg volt(ls740) Ive tried rooting my phone as to the l90 and g2 guides. The only difference is that to get the recovery to stay open i had to type adb reboot recovery rather than typing adb shell and then reboot recovery. The problem im having with the guide is that the update.zip file in those guides does not have the proper signatures for my phone. It goes the same for the update.zip file from the tech site listed above anyone happen to be able to help me with this? Would it be possible to get it to recovery and odin flash the file onto the phone?

Click to collapse



Odin is strictly for samsung devices in my experience so no it wont work


----------



## Tesla74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Deamonolith said:


> I have the lg volt(ls740) Ive tried rooting my phone as to the l90 and g2 guides. The only difference is that to get the recovery to stay open i had to type adb reboot recovery rather than typing adb shell and then reboot recovery. The problem im having with the guide is that the update.zip file in those guides does not have the proper signatures for my phone. It goes the same for the update.zip file from the tech site listed above anyone happen to be able to help me with this? Would it be possible to get it to recovery and odin flash the file onto the phone?

Click to collapse



Can you turn off the signature verification function from your recovery menu to disable the signature check?

Perhaps we can get the zip resigned.


----------



## AmineZerhouni (Jun 8, 2014)

Deamonolith said:


> I have the lg volt(ls740) Ive tried rooting my phone as to the l90 and g2 guides. The only difference is that to get the recovery to stay open i had to type adb reboot recovery rather than typing adb shell and then reboot recovery. The problem im having with the guide is that the update.zip file in those guides does not have the proper signatures for my phone. It goes the same for the update.zip file from the tech site listed above anyone happen to be able to help me with this? Would it be possible to get it to recovery and odin flash the file onto the phone?

Click to collapse



I'm having the same issue.  "Signature Verification Failed"


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 9, 2014)

Tesla74 said:


> Can you turn off the signature verification function from your recovery menu to disable the signature check?
> 
> Perhaps we can get the zip resigned.

Click to collapse



I don't see that option maybe because its the stock recovery..!

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deamonolith (Jun 9, 2014)

gonna try the new kk_root.zip file from the ioroot25 and try to use that instead of the update.zip file. just waiting on my sd card.


----------



## AmineZerhouni (Jun 9, 2014)

Deamonolith said:


> gonna try the new kk_root.zip file from the ioroot25 and try to use that instead of the update.zip file. just waiting on my sd card.

Click to collapse



Good luck!  let us know how it goes.  Thanks!


----------



## AmineZerhouni (Jun 11, 2014)

AmineZerhouni said:


> Good luck!  let us know how it goes.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Just tried the KK_root.zip with no luck.  Same signature verification issue.


----------



## bmillar (Jun 11, 2014)

AmineZerhouni said:


> Just tried the KK_root.zip with no luck.  Same signature verification issue.

Click to collapse



try the NEW version of ioroot

http://downloads.codefi.re/autoprime/LG/ioroot/


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 12, 2014)

bmillar said:


> try the NEW version of ioroot
> 
> http://downloads.codefi.re/autoprime/LG/ioroot/

Click to collapse



Tried it.  It didn't work.  I'm still getting the signature error


----------



## Deamonolith (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone. Seen or tried this one?Raziel23x-Universal-Androot-android_13616?


----------



## aguba (Jun 15, 2014)

Some developments. If anyone's been on the front page of XDA today, you might've seen this. It theoretically works with any device, so I tried it. It works, kind of. Root checker says my device is now rooted, but I can't download any of the binaries for any of the superuser apps.


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 15, 2014)

aguba said:


> Some developments. If anyone's been on the front page of XDA today, you might've seen this. It theoretically works with any device, so I tried it. It works, kind of. Root checker says my device is now rooted, but I can't download any of the binaries for any of the superuser apps.

Click to collapse



Try another superuser app maybe it can work. 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aguba (Jun 15, 2014)

I've tried two different Superusers and SuperSu, all through the Play Store. None of them can install their binaries properly.


----------



## DrBassman (Jun 15, 2014)

aguba said:


> I've tried two different Superusers and SuperSu, all through the Play Store. None of them can install their binaries properly.

Click to collapse



I tried moving the SuperSU.apk from /data/app to /system/app "by hand".  When I did that, my LTE connection was blocked.  It stayed blocked until I moved it back to /data/app.  Curious...


----------



## aguba (Jun 15, 2014)

DrBassman said:


> I tried moving the SuperSU.apk from /data/app to /system/app "by hand".  When I did that, my LTE connection was blocked.  It stayed blocked until I moved it back to /data/app.  Curious...

Click to collapse



While it was in /system/app, did SuperSu work correctly?


----------



## xxbabiboi228xx (Jun 15, 2014)

Yup just found the Towel Root app as well then downloaded the root checker and it says this phone has root downloaded the SuperSU.apk also is giving trouble installing the binary as well. But the LG VOLT has soft Root .
Here is the link to the TowelRoot App
http://towelroot.com/

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Found the solution binary has been sucessfully installed. Dont use the SuperSU from the Play Store use the one on Chainfires Forum here is the direct link http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu Unzip go into the common folder and use the SuperSu apk from it. Enjoy your New Softly Rooted LG VOLT now you can get rid of all that BS Bloatware with a Root Explorer of your choice from the Play Store.


----------



## aguba (Jun 15, 2014)

More good news I think. Even though I can't properly update SuperSu's binaries, it lets me grant permissions to Greenify and ABP perfectly fine (I had Greenify already installed before I rooted, so I had to reinstall it to give it root access). Some of the comments on the original Towelroot thread seem to say that we don't need to download a super user app at all to give root apps permissions.


EDIT:


> Found the solution binary has been sucessfully been installed. Dont use the supersu from the play store use the one on chainfire forum the zip file unzip use the apk in the common folder heres the link.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1538053
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried it, my binaries updated correctly. However, now I'm getting an "Invalid Card" (LTE sim card) error.


----------



## xxbabiboi228xx (Jun 15, 2014)

aguba said:


> More good news I think. Even though I can't properly update SuperSu's binaries, it lets me grant permissions to Greenify and ABP perfectly fine (I had Greenify already installed before I rooted, so I had to reinstall it to give it root access). Some of the comments on the original Towelroot thread seem to say that we don't need to download a super user app at all to give root apps permissions.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm no problems with lte here.


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 16, 2014)

Just when I trade mines lol

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DrBassman (Jun 16, 2014)

I got the SuperSU.apk from the xda-developers thread & it worked fine on my Boost LG Volt.


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 16, 2014)

I've got root, SU thanks to using the APK from the chainfire thread and update the binary.  Went ahead and installed xposed and everything runs great!.


----------



## xxbabiboi228xx (Jun 16, 2014)

deja_geek said:


> I've got root, SU thanks to using the APK from the chainfire thread and update the binary.  Went ahead and installed xposed and everything runs great!.

Click to collapse



Anything i can do to help the community out. If i find something i will definitely help and let people with the same device as me. Been with Xda since 2008


----------



## larrycl (Jun 16, 2014)

DrBassman said:


> I tried moving the SuperSU.apk from /data/app to /system/app "by hand".  When I did that, my LTE connection was blocked.  It stayed blocked until I moved it back to /data/app.  Curious...

Click to collapse



That's really odd.  Could it have anything to do with the LG root checker? see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41136026&postcount=2


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## DrBassman (Jun 16, 2014)

larrycl said:


> That's really odd.  Could it have anything to do with the LG root checker? see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41136026&postcount=2

Click to collapse



I manually installed an updated SuperSU from the xda-developers forum.  It installed fine, and updated the binary fine.

Was able to successfully move the apk from /data/app to /system/app.  LTE continues to work...

Curious though, the /system/xbin/su permissions are NOT rwsr-xr-x as expected...I set them that way, and when the phone reboots, permissions are reset to rwxr-xr-x.

Running su, even with those permissions  continues to work, however...Curious.


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 16, 2014)

The first rwx means the owner of the file has read, write, execute

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 16, 2014)

Just verified,  towel root does root and the is no need for SU  or  SuperSU  to be installed.  TB  ran without a hitch. However,  I did have to run towel root twice. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 16, 2014)

Just got rid of lumen bar and boost apps.  A few posts back I think I remember someone had loaded the expose framework? Does it work correctly? 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 16, 2014)

Used textdroider_dpi to change my dpi to 220 for a denser display (no more kindergarten looking font).  CPU Adjuster shows my phone running at 1190Ghz with the on-demand CPU scheduler (4 cores) .  The phone also uses the ROW IO scheduler. No-frills shows several IO schedulers available but why change from row. The on - demand cpu scheduler is the best performance to battery scheduler available.  These can be changed with a different rom,  which we don't have (yet  ). 

Those are my adventures so far  

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 16, 2014)

Actually changed dpi to 208, as I use  Kitkat Launcher+ to get a more stock experience from the phone. If I set the dpi under 208ish  the Kitkat launcher adds a new slot on the drawer and it looks screwed. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 16, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> Just got rid of lumen bar and boost apps.  A few posts back I think I remember someone had loaded the expose framework? Does it work correctly?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It was me that loaded xposed.  Works great with no issues.  Not many LG specific modules though, would love to find a way to get a true stock experience on this phone.


----------



## xxbabiboi228xx (Jun 16, 2014)

deja_geek said:


> It was me that loaded xposed.  Works great with no issues.  Not many LG specific modules though, would love to find a way to get a true stock experience on this phone.

Click to collapse



I installed it and having problems with hitting the power button and the screen not shutting off for some reason.


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 16, 2014)

xxbabiboi228xx said:


> I installed it and having problems with hitting the power button and the screen not shutting off for some reason.

Click to collapse



what modules did you install?

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxbabiboi228xx (Jun 16, 2014)

deja_geek said:


> what modules did you install?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its actually happening without any modules installed


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 16, 2014)

xxbabiboi228xx said:


> Its actually happening without any modules installed

Click to collapse



that's really odd. Xposed does nothing without the modules

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




xxbabiboi228xx said:


> Its actually happening without any modules installed

Click to collapse



Does a reboot cure it? If not uninstall xposed and reboot. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxbabiboi228xx (Jun 16, 2014)

deja_geek said:


> that's really odd. Xposed does nothing without the modules
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I install the framework apk then install the other files then i reboot the phone after the phone loads up i try and hit the power button so that the screen shuts off and the screen doesnt shut off b4 i install any of the modules i know all about the xposed framework and modules been using the program since it was released.


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 16, 2014)

xxbabiboi228xx said:


> I install the framework apk then install the other files then i reboot the phone after the phone loads up i try and hit the power button so that the screen shuts off and the screen doesnt shut off b4 i install any of the modules i know all about the xposed framework and modules been using the program since it was released.

Click to collapse



what other files do you install?

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxbabiboi228xx (Jun 16, 2014)

Im actually a dev. Deved for a couple of devices back in the day i just stop doing it because not enough time on my hands and then i had those un greatful people that didnt appreciate the work so i just gave it up and just do my own thing.

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

I did do something different earlier i moved the supersu.apk to the system folder im gonna try and reinstall the xposed framework and try again since i did that see if that would have anything to do with it. Its always good to troubleshoot things.

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

That work hell yeah now im going to try a couple of modules like gravity box for kitkat and another module


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 16, 2014)

xxbabiboi228xx said:


> Im actually a dev. Deved for a couple of devices back in the day i just stop doing it because not enough time on my hands and then i had those un greatful people that didnt appreciate the work so i just gave it up and just do my own thing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I've been intrested in learning how to port roms and such to devices.  With my new job, I might have the money and time to buy a second device just to break   Why did you have to move it to the system folder.  I just downloaded the zip file from the chainfire thread, extracted it and installed the apk like it was a normal app.  Worked like a charm for me.


----------



## xxbabiboi228xx (Jun 16, 2014)

deja_geek said:


> I've been intrested in learning how to port roms and such to devices.  With my new job, I might have the money and time to buy a second device just to break   Why did you have to move it to the system folder.  I just downloaded the zip file from the chainfire thread, extracted it and installed the apk like it was a normal app.  Worked like a charm for me.

Click to collapse



I did to im the one that found that out yesterday when no one else knew about it they where installing the supersu from the playstore and having problems with installing the binary files to system me to i was having that problem then i though hmm maybe if i dl the one from chainfires forum would it work sure enough it did then i posted up on here for the people that was having those problems if u scroll back a couple of pages and look at my post u can see that im the person who posted that help. But whether the supersu apk is in the data folder or system folder it still works.

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

See i go and install the xposed addition module and the phone is unable to power on and off. Hmm what modules are u using ?

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




deja_geek said:


> I've been intrested in learning how to port roms and such to devices.  With my new job, I might have the money and time to buy a second device just to break   Why did you have to move it to the system folder.  I just downloaded the zip file from the chainfire thread, extracted it and installed the apk like it was a normal app.  Worked like a charm for me.

Click to collapse



Ok just installed the gravity box for kitkat and its working my phone is powering on and off with no problems so i guess it was just that module. Which was called xposed additions what i used that module for was to make the home button not wake the screen up when u press the home key i think that they need to fix that on alot of android devices my Samsung Note 2 did the same thing when u press the home key when the screen was off.


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Jun 17, 2014)

i'm getting this phone soon, is anything i should now about rooting this phone? i already seen the pages on how to root, also i am experienced android root.. er? with 3 other rooted devices. also i am new to LG rooting, is there any terms i should know (my phone is a HTC one V CDMA)


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 17, 2014)

lil-g-gamegenuis said:


> i'm getting this phone soon, is anything i should now about rooting this phone? i already seen the pages on how to root, also i am experienced android root.. er? with 3 other rooted devices. also i am new to LG rooting, is there any terms i should know (my phone is a HTC one V CDMA)

Click to collapse



Nothing special.  With Geohot's exploit, it's litterally is click and reboot.  Do yourself a favor and grab the zip file from the chainfire thread, unzip it and move the SuperSU apk over to your phone's SD card.  After rooting, just install it like a normally downloaded APK.  From there, you will be able to update it to the lastest version.  While you don't need to have Super Su installed, as towelroot grants you root access, it grants it for anything that requests root (which is increadably inscure).  Up next we need to figure out how to get a custom recovery and rom on this phone.


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Jun 17, 2014)

maybe someone could port one from a different lg phone
EDIT: i just noticed how much ram it has, it has more memory than my current phone has storage


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 17, 2014)

FWIW, I had to run towel root two times. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 17, 2014)

lil-g-gamegenuis said:


> maybe someone could port one from a different lg phone

Click to collapse



That would be great, not sure how the locked stock recovery would effect that, or if the bootloader is locked.  We haven't been able to flash any zips though the recovery from other phones due to the signitures being different.  Honestly, IMO, with root, xposed and the already built in customizations avalible from the stock rom.. there isn't much need for custom roms (for me at least) the only thing I'd like to see is a more vanilla KK look on my phone.


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 17, 2014)

If you want a more stock look, try kit Kat launcher +

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 17, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> If you want a more stock look, try kit Kat launcher +
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm talking Stock Icons, notifacation drawer with real quick setting panel.. the whole shabang


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 17, 2014)

We need an aosp rom 

Can someone point me to xposed? 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 17, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> We need an aosp rom
> 
> Can someone point me to xposed?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Here is the link to the offical installer: http://repo.xposed.info/module/de.robv.android.xposed.installer


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 18, 2014)

deja_geek said:


> I'm talking Stock Icons, notifacation drawer with real quick setting panel.. the whole shabang

Click to collapse



Try the KK Launcher,  it's about as close to stock as you can get without a ROM. It's what I use,  I really like it. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Jun 18, 2014)

i would use the google now launcher, can't get anymore aosp than that


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 18, 2014)

Where would you get it from? 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mobsterc (Jun 18, 2014)

i would like to know too


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm talking more about the cartoonish colors

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Jun 20, 2014)

you get the google now launcher from the play store


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 20, 2014)

Can anyone else download this? I've tried with this phone but I get "your device isn't compatible" 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jglm4u (Jun 20, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> Can anyone else download this? I've tried with this phone but I get "your device isn't compatible"
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You should try downloading it from Google .. Search Google home apk 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh, yeah true... 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Jun 21, 2014)

try using the xposed modual that sets the device screen size as "normal". i don't know the actual name for but that might help. but if that doesn't work here is the apk


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 21, 2014)

I saw that when I had exposed installed,  not really that interested in Google launcher as I can't turn off the persistent search bar,  which I find incredibly annoying.  That's why I use KK Launcher or  KitKat Launcher+.  They give the same experience you'll get with the Google launcher (on our phone anyway, without an AOSP ROM) .  Even the Google Now Launcher will not "change"  any more of your phone than the other launchers will,  so I use ones that will allow me to turn off the bar. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## larrycl (Jun 22, 2014)

Could someone who has root (I haven't rooted yet) see if this phone has the LG root checker as part of the system?  see  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41136026&postcount=2


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 22, 2014)

larrycl said:


> Could someone who has root (I haven't rooted yet) see if this phone has the LG root checker as part of the system?  see  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41136026&postcount=2

Click to collapse



Yes,  it does exist at /system/bin/rctd

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wilalva11 (Jun 23, 2014)

Now that root has been achieved, thanks to towelroot and everyone's hard work in finding it, how could we go about in achieving something like a custom recovery so that we can have backups and even roms? Or is that not possible for this phone?


----------



## larrycl (Jun 24, 2014)

larrycl said:


> Could someone who has root (I haven't rooted yet) see if this phone has the LG root checker as part of the system?  see  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41136026&postcount=2

Click to collapse





NeoGraven said:


> Yes,  it does exist at /system/bin/rctd

Click to collapse



So does this mean that once you've rooted,  even after a reset you can't return the phone for warranty service?


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't know for sure,  but if you root your phone you must be prepared to accept that possibility. Rooting voids your warranty. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## larrycl (Jun 26, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> Don't know for sure,  but if you root your phone you must be prepared to accept that possibility. Rooting voids your warranty.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but in phones without the LG root detector, you can simply unroot / factory reset before returning the phone for service, and you won't have a warranty problem.  If this LG root detector tool really detects root and is not resettable, then you have no hope of warranty service.


----------



## glitchsta (Jun 26, 2014)

Since now we have root, I think its really important we get a recovery for this phone asap...after you get root aren't you supposed to backup the stock system in case something goes wrong =p Having root is cool and all but you can't do much till we get a recovery...

Is there any other way to backup the phone???Does ODIN work for LG? or something like that? Also how come theres no developer support yet for this phone...I am guessing because its a prepaid...if a little phone like this was on sprint, which I just dropped, there would be roms out by now....I have been installing roms since my first LG Optimus on sprint....

So if anyone knows anyone that knows something please ask them about this...Also there are other LG phones that are almost identical to this...I am guess some of that custom stuff would work for this phone with little modifications the developer could do in no time...Love the phone but I love installing roms too....Have fun you guys and don't try to brick em yet...at least without a recovery :silly:

glitchsta


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 30, 2014)

*QuickSettings How-to*

In my quest to get a more stock experience on this phone (with no AOSP Roms [yet]), I've figured out a way to bring back the AOSP style Quick Settings Panel.  In order to get them, it's going to require root (obviously), Xposed Framework installed (Found here: http://repo.xposed.info/module/de.robv.android.xposed.installer), Gravity Box (Download though Xposed) and G2 TweaksBox w/ Premium (Found here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.ptoti.g2_tweaksbox&hl=en).

Steps:

Installation:
1. Install Xposed and reboot.
2. Install Gravity Box, and G2 TweaksBox. Activate both and reboot.

Setup:
1. Open G2 TweaksBox -> Theme Tweaks ->  "Enable Theme mod" -> On. Then Reboot.
2. Open G2 TweaksBox -> Theme Tweaks
	2.a "Enable Panel mod" -> On
	2.b "Notifications Panel color" -> Turn "Stock background" to off -> Color code "C0000000" -> Preview -> OK
	2.c "Hide Quick Settings" -> Select
	2.d "Hide Notification title bar" -> Select
3. Open G2 TweaksBox -> Quick Settings Panel -> "Enable Quick Settings mod" -> On
	3.a "Use AOSP Quick Settings" -> Select
4. Open GravityBox -> "QuickSettings management" -> "Master switch" -> On -> Reboot

After the reboot, you can go back into GravityBox -> "QuickSettings management" and customize what tiles you want, how they are ordered and other things.

Enjoy your AOSP style Quick Settings with customizations.

SIDENOTE: G2 TweaksBox has a lot more things to offer, such as adding a record button to your call screen (or just start recording the conversation automatically), but not all Tweaks will work with this phone.

---------- Post added at 04:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 AM ----------

I still haven't been able to figure out how to install GNL from the play store directly, so I have the latest APK for everyone.  Download it here: http://www.mediafire.com/download/40rjqept5vpb3pi/com.google.android.launcher-1.0.16.1154249.apk.  I have installed it on my device, and it didn't appear to break anything, but I didn't get into every nook in cranny as I've been using and loving lightning launcher.


----------



## NeoGraven (Jun 30, 2014)

Good find, though I'm a bit skeptical of lightning launcher. Will definitely try this out. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 30, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> Good find, though I'm a bit skeptical of lightning launcher. Will definitely try this out.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Why are you skeptical of lightning launcher? The apk for GNL was pulled by me


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Recovery and Wifi Tether*

I haven't found a legitimate recovery that could work without any errors.Has anyone come across one, and if so, can you post a link?

Secondly, I recently came from the HTC Evo 3D and as most rooted users know, it was compatible with the Wifi Tether for Root Users. I debated about swapping phones because of this so called "new" wifi tether plan where Virgin Mobile charges $5 a day or and extra $15 a month for use. I tried it before but I don't think it's worth the extra cash. Anyway, I tried using the same application, but I don't see any support for this device. Does anyone know any tethering apps that support kitkat 4.4.2? I seem to find the apps that support Gingerbread through Jelly bean and it's important since I travel a lot with my laptop.

Thanks


----------



## deja_geek (Jun 30, 2014)

*App for Wifi Tethering*



monsieur_beau19 said:


> I haven't found a legitimate recovery that could work without any errors.Has anyone come across one, and if so, can you post a link?
> 
> Secondly, I recently came from the HTC Evo 3D and as most rooted users know, it was compatible with the Wifi Tether for Root Users. I debated about swapping phones because of this so called "new" wifi tether plan where Virgin Mobile charges $5 a day or and extra $15 a month for use. I tried it before but I don't think it's worth the extra cash. Anyway, I tried using the same application, but I don't see any support for this device. Does anyone know any tethering apps that support kitkat 4.4.2? I seem to find the apps that support Gingerbread through Jelly bean and it's important since I travel a lot with my laptop.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Ok, I promise I'm not a paid app shill (as I recommended paying for premium on my last how to) but the only app I have found that works (right now) to get around entire having to pay for tethering.  Download WiFi Tether Router (found here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.snclab.wifitetherrouter); it'll set you back $2.50.  Once you have it installed, open it and click on "Configure Wifi Router".  Once that's open, change "Interface" -> "wlan0", "Method" -> "HostApd", and "Drivers" -> "nl80211". You can Set the SSID and Encyption to your own preferences.

EDIT: I'm continuing to look around and find a free, and better solution.  Preferably one that uses the native built in teathering (long shot)


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Free WiFi tether*

Thanks. I actually found the apk online and uploaded to Blackmart Alpha. It works really good. I was able to play GTA V online without lag and Netflix streamed flawlessly without any buffers. Virgin Mobile's reception wasn't as good on the Evo V 4g (3D). I'm glad I updated to this device. It was the reason why I rotted this phone. Thanks again !!!

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## deja_geek (Jul 1, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> Thanks. I actually found the all online and uploaded to Blackmart Alpha. It works really good. I was able to play GTA V online without lag and Netflix streamed flawlessly without any buffers. Virgin Mobile's reception wasn't as good on the Ego V 4g (3D). I'm glad I updated to this device. It was the reason why I rotted this phone. Thanks again !!!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You got a link for that?


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll see if I can load it onto my Google drive and share it

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------

I have the link but I have to post at least 10 post before sharing

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------

Sorry for the spam guys, but I want to share an app to help you all get free WiFi tether... Kinda have to make 7 more posts before sharing the link...

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry, I miscounted. It's 4 more posts.... 
You know what, **** it. 

Here's a screenshot of the link:

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 1, 2014)

You can get the Google now apk online. It's compatible with the Volt, even though the play store may say otherwise.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 1, 2014)

Download XGELS from the Play Store and you can remove/hide the persistent search bar from GNL

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (Jul 1, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> Download XGELS from the Play Store and you can remove/hide the persistent search bar from GNL
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Aha!  Now THAT is what I'm talkin about 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Free Wifi Tether Router Apk Downlaod*

http://globalapk.com/android-apps/5173-wifi-tether-router-v60.html

*Download the APK (Link above Play Store) instead of the Google Play Store if you want the app for free.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm having a problem changing from Dalvik to Art. It worked when I first changed the runtime, but when I noticed Art took up a carp load of space, I went back to Dalvik. Now, every time I try to change it to Art, the device will restart but still be in Dalvik runtime? 

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## deja_geek (Jul 1, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> I'm having a problem changing from Dalvik to Art. It worked when I first changed the runtime, but when I noticed Art took up a carp load of space, I went back to Dalvik. Now, every time I try to change it to Art, the device will restart but still be in Dalvik runtime?
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you running xposed?


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## deja_geek (Jul 1, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's why. Xposed hasn't been ported to art and won't be until it becomes stable (android 5). Xposed would boot loop your device if ran in art so the developer made it take control and change it back to dalvik


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 2, 2014)

I just uninstalled it and restarted my device. Will try to change to ART now.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

Restarted and tried changing to ART but it's still in Dalvik ?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## deja_geek (Jul 3, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> I just uninstalled it and restarted my device. Will try to change to ART now.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's odd.  Unless you have something else that won't run on ART and is preventing it from switching over.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 3, 2014)

I finally figured it out. I uninstalled the application, but I didn't uninstall the framework.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 3, 2014)

Downtown Chicago speeds with Sprint Spark

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## donjuro (Jul 5, 2014)

In case you guys haven't been following we might have found a way to unbrick on androidforums


----------



## wilalva11 (Jul 6, 2014)

donjuro said:


> In case you guys haven't been following we might have found a way to unbrick on androidforums

Click to collapse



Think you can link to the post please?


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 6, 2014)

http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/853693-official-restore-dl-mode.html

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## donjuro (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm sorry, the reason I didn't post the link is because I don't have enough posts yet. Hopefully soon I will.


----------



## donjuro (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone care to become a guinea pig?
We may have a bootloader unlock on androidforums.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 12, 2014)

I would, but the only pc I'm using is a chromebook

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fastracer (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone notice since rooted with towelroot that PRL and Profile are now longer working? Is it just me?


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 12, 2014)

It's totally your phone. Mine updated the PRL and Profile with ease.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azotre (Jul 12, 2014)

This will be my first post on this forum. I have been combing through this forum for awhile and been wanting to post but the website as always registered me as a spambot (I assume because I'm using a public wifi point for my primary internet) I finally figured a way past this and hope you guys can answer a few questions for me

I just bought a LG Optimus F3 a week ago. I saw the reviews for it on wal-mart and was pleased with it's overall specs. I was disappointed when I finally got it and had only 1.2gb storage space but thanks to this forum giving me a more comprehensive understanding of rooting I was able to somewhat alleviate that

I like my LG OP F3... My only two real complaints are the space problem... Even rooting does not fully solve this as some games with large download files (bards tale, sims social) require a larger download than I cannot get initially (and of course, now that I'm installing large quantities of aps, I'm still eating away portions of my internal even with Link2SD Plus)... The other is that the home key seems rather flimsy

I am still under my 15 day mark for returning this phone to wal-mart so that I might get another virgin mobile phone but I have a few questions if you guys who have already purchased the volt would be inclined to answer?

1) I saw that the internal is 8gb; how much of that is user accessable?
2) Did the implement the ability once more to move apps to SD with KK? link2sd work ok ?
3) Is it sturdy?
4) Is the battery life really as good as I keep reading about? Anyone put it through it's trials?
5) Any noticeable issues to date w/ rooting?

Thank you for your time guys!!


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 12, 2014)

azotre said:


> This will be my first post on this forum. I have been combing through this forum for awhile and been wanting to post but the website as always registered me as a spambot (I assume because I'm using a public wifi point for my primary internet) I finally figured a way past this and hope you guys can answer a few questions for me
> 
> I just bought a LG Optimus F3 a week ago. I saw the reviews for it on wal-mart and was pleased with it's overall specs. I was disappointed when I finally got it and had only 1.2gb storage space but thanks to this forum giving me a more comprehensive understanding of rooting I was able to somewhat alleviate that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1.)You get about 3.9 GB available for apps. 

2.)Yes, it also accepts internet SD cards, which can be used with Apps2Sd if you want majority of your apps to not take up too much space.
*Fair warning* If you use your device in ART, you will have less storage space.

3.) It's plastic. Sounds sturdy to me. Plus the screen is made out of Gorilla Glass 2. My suggestion it to not drop it on its face or just get a screen protector. I have a yep case that makes the phone a bit more comfortable in your hand, so that'll protect it nicely.

4.) The battery life is fantastic. On a day with heavy usage (texting, reading/sending emails, watching YouTube videos, listening to music, playing video games and making phone calls, I get at least 12 hours out of it. On a work day, I usually get around 18 hours, but it varies on how long you keep the screen on and its brightness setting (Sadly it does not have auto brightness feature) Also you save more battery when using WiFi than using 4G LTE. (I haven't recorded any trials, but I can during the course of next week)

5.) So far rooting has been superb. My only issue is getting a recovery because I'd like to run a custom ROM (notably Android L preview) even though this device is good enough. My only gripe is that xposed framework doesn't work with ART, so I have to stick with dalvik. Other than that, I haven't experienced any problems with root.

Overall, it's a great phone. For the price you paid for your F3, I don't think that phone was worth the price. If you enjoy watching YouTube videos in HD a lot, the lg volt may not be in your favor since it has a qHD display. If you can bare that, I say go for an exchange or trade.



Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azotre (Jul 12, 2014)

Let's hope that best buy actually has one in when I go out there today ^^!! I saw it for 150 on the website.

One more quick question; 

What's the call quality like on this model? I've noticed with a lot of lower end smart phones that the call quality can be lacking. Hard to understand the caller or be understood by them


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 12, 2014)

azotre said:


> Let's hope that best buy actually has one in when I go out there today ^^!! I saw it for 150 on the website.
> 
> One more quick question;
> 
> What's the call quality like on this model? I've noticed with a lot of lower end smart phones that the call quality can be lacking. Hard to understand the caller or be understood by them

Click to collapse



I bought mine for $150 on Bestbuy's website. The call quality is really good. This is the first Virgin Mobile phone I had where I didn't experience dropped calls or crappy sound quality. It's clear on both ends. If anything, I think this phone is worth more than $179.99, but lucky us right?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## M4gery (Jul 12, 2014)

hey guys.  I have never rooted a phone before so bear with me.  If I download towelroot will I be able to get rid of this virgin mobile bloatware or do i need to download superuser as well?  Does downloading towelroot make any changes to my phone or is it only what i do with it?  I just want to free up some ram and get better battery life (not that this phone doesnt already have a decent battery life, can always be better though).  Thanks


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 12, 2014)

M4gery said:


> hey guys.  I have never rooted a phone before so bear with me.  If I download towelroot will I be able to get rid of this virgin mobile bloatware or do i need to download superuser as well?  Does downloading towelroot make any changes to my phone or is it only what i do with it?  I just want to free up some ram and get better battery life (not that this phone doesnt already have a decent battery life, can always be better though).  Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes you can uninstall the bloatware apps. You need to install busybox (run the installer) and superuser after the towelroot method. After that, you can uninstall busybox. Towelroot will give you access to your phone's control center, and superuser gives you authority to give apps permission to do so. Other than user permissions, it's a regular phone.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## M4gery (Jul 12, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> Yes you can uninstall the bloatware apps. You need to install busybox (run the installer) and superuser after the towelroot method. After that, you can uninstall busybox. Towelroot will give you access to your phone's control center, and superuser gives you authority to give apps permission to do so. Other than user permissions, it's a regular phone.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So busybox comes with towelroot? I download superuser on a computer right? Where do i put it on my phone?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Root*



M4gery said:


> So busybox comes with towelroot? I download superuser on a computer right? Where do i put it on my phone?  Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



No, busybox must be installed separately. You can find it in the Play Store if you search for busybox installer. Superuser SuperSU is also found in the Play Store as well. This method of rooting does not require a computer whatsoever. Just download the apks and they will install. In fact, to give you a better explanation, here's a video to demonstrate how to root the device:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoQIRSCUfIo


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## M4gery (Jul 12, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> No, busybox must be installed separately. You can find it in the Play Store if you search for busybox installer. Superuser SuperSU is also found in the Play Store as well. This method of rooting does not require a computer whatsoever. Just download the apks and they will install. In fact, to give you a better explanation, here's a video to demonstrate how to root the device

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info.  Having never rooted a device im a bit nervous to root it, but will look into the info you provided.


----------



## azotre (Jul 13, 2014)

I just got my volt and I am impressed by the improvements from LS720 to LS740... I got it rooted too... Used towel and I too had to root twice... Which was weird... No problem with SU killing LTE on virgin mobile network


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 13, 2014)

Good job, now we have to wait for an unlocked boot loader/ recovery

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Jul 13, 2014)

can anyone figure out how to add a dynex tv to this phone?


----------



## candidestwin (Jul 13, 2014)

has anyone had issues with the consistency of the led notification? has anyone tried lightflow or light manager? i was unsuccessful in getting either to play nicely with my rooted volt.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 13, 2014)

candidestwin said:


> has anyone had issues with the consistency of the led notification? has anyone tried lightflow or light manager? i was unsuccessful in getting either to play nicely with my rooted volt.

Click to collapse



Lightflow worked for me but I found it useless.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azotre (Jul 15, 2014)

S**t son.. I just figured it out... That second "speaker" isn't a design flaw... it's the mic XD

Anyone else experiancing wifi shutting back on after you've turned it off? I get crap wifi at my motel and when I try to MMO I turn it off but it keeps kicking back on and connecting and making me lose my game connection. I got this same issue on my LS20


----------



## NeoGraven (Jul 15, 2014)

Try turning off the connections optimizer while you are playing 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 15, 2014)

azotre said:


> S**t son.. I just figured it out... That second "speaker" isn't a design flaw... it's the mic XD
> 
> Anyone else experiancing wifi shutting back on after you've turned it off? I get crap wifi at my motel and when I try to MMO I turn it off but it keeps kicking back on and connecting and making me lose my game connection. I got this same issue on my LS20

Click to collapse



Yeah you'll have to disable it in the mobile network setting. Make sure the automatic login is disabled as well.

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

I noticed in XGELS this setting that allows you to get an Android L-esque feel on the GNL. I tried a different method before but it kept fore closing Gmail (I use my email a lot since it's required at my job) so I had to change the build.prop file back to its original setting. The XGELS modification seems to fix this. It also has that neat "L" animation when opening apps from the launcher. I know it's not a huge deal, but it's a step towards getting an Android L style on our devices. I just wanted to share this little tweak.


----------



## NeoGraven (Jul 16, 2014)

Can someone tell me what the stock DPI is for the Volt? 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## azotre (Jul 16, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> Can someone tell me what the stock DPI is for the Volt?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



234


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 16, 2014)

I saw that too. I wasn't sure if DPI and PPI were 1 to 1.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 16, 2014)

If you're wondering how the battery is doing so far, I say it's pretty damn good.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azotre (Jul 16, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> I saw that too. I wasn't sure if DPI and PPI were 1 to 1.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea; the conversion is the same. 

And yea... The battery life on this is beast... I pull 10+ hours of non stop use (and that's with 100+ apps installed and I'm sure a lot of background traffic happening)

It will be nice when bootloader is functional though... ;x 100+ apps... .... heh ... ...


----------



## donjuro (Jul 17, 2014)

fastracer said:


> Anyone notice since rooted with towelroot that PRL and Profile are now longer working? Is it just me?

Click to collapse



I have to manually update my prl and profile every time I restart my phone if that's what you mean.


----------



## NeoGraven (Jul 17, 2014)

Haven't had an issue with it 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 17, 2014)

Me neither. My PRL says current in the dashboard under the virgin mobile app

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 20, 2014)

..


----------



## marcukial (Jul 21, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> hey i need some help please?, ok my phone is rooted and i was using flashify to unlock the bootloader from some website i downloded and flshed the boot file from dropbox and now when my phone boots itstarts in fastboot mode,cant boot but i canstill flash the boot from fastboot    my problem is i did make a backup of my kernel and recovery with flshify BUT!! its on the internal  so if i could figure out how to start up in usb adb mode so i could mount the internal storage to usb that would be nice if anyone knows??? or someone could upload a proper lg volt ls740 boot.img and i could just flash it from fastboot?? please

Click to collapse



Android forums vollt all things root .in the thread possible bootloader unlock.Bad Mofo posted a link to his nandroid backup.the boot.img is there.


----------



## kuro_kenjin (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a rooted lg volt and i wanted to completely uninstall the stock dialer and contacts apps and replace them with the contakts app. I've seen other places that replacing the stock dialer and contacts apps may have adverse affects, can they be replaced safely?


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## danhalen1 (Jul 21, 2014)

marcukial said:


> Android forums vollt all things root .in the thread possible bootloader unlock.Bad Mofo posted a link to his nandroid backup.the boot.img is there.

Click to collapse



i have backup .img's on dropbox but cannot post link, so i will pm you the folder.


----------



## marcukial (Jul 21, 2014)

danhalen1 said:


> i have backup .img's on dropbox but cannot post link, so i will pm you the folder.

Click to collapse



Awesome,thanks.


----------



## azotre (Jul 23, 2014)

What is the most battery life (non stop use) you guys have gotten so far?


----------



## NeoGraven (Jul 23, 2014)

Around 40 for me, some times less. Depends on how often I grab the phone instead of my tablet.  Right now I'm at 25h32mins and the battery is at 36%

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 23, 2014)

Speaking of last night...
Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 23, 2014)

I use my nexus 7 2013 a lot so I use my phone for texting (sometimes when I'm not using mighty text on N7) and making phone calls.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (Jul 23, 2014)

I do a lot of emails,  texts,  calls,  and music on my phone, so my usage varies a lot. I've never been ran down at the end of the day though, and one night I casted for a good two hours from my phone from YouTube and netflix

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 23, 2014)

NeoGraven said:


> I do a lot of emails,  texts,  calls,  and music on my phone, so my usage varies a lot. I've never been ran down at the end of the day though, and one night I casted for a good two hours from my phone from YouTube and netflix
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think it's because kitkat 4.4.2 is the most stable version that can better optimize the usage of your battery. Plus, since it's a 3,000 mAh battery, it really makes the battery life and usage a win-win. I played Real Racing on it the other day for about 30 minutes and I only dropped %5.


----------



## azotre (Jul 23, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> I think it's because kitkat 4.4.2 is the most stable version that can better optimize the usage of your battery. Plus, since it's a 3,000 mAh battery, it really makes the battery life and usage a win-win. I played Real Racing on it the other day for about 30 minutes and I only dropped %5.

Click to collapse



It's honestly a combination of many factors. The operating system DOES thread better and thus it doesn't take as much to run apps but not only that. People might complain about the poor GFX on this but that "bad PPI"  means less drain on the battery. I can deal with midrange image capacity if it means I get 5-6 more hours out of it

Of course; that battery being the beast it is is also a factor. When I owned my Galaxy s3, I remember I was going to buy an external battery with those specs because my s3 has a battery life of almost 2 minutes -.-... Amazing and beautiful phone... But I have to stay plugged in to my internet wherever I go so I'm always on my phone and that means I want a good battery. I would say this phone has the best stock battery on the market of any phone I've seen so far.


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Boot.img*

..


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 24, 2014)

Those apps are sweet on rooted phones with a custom ROM, although this phone doesn't need one. My problem is that I'm having trouble unlocking the bootloader.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 24, 2014)

..


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 24, 2014)

I would like to flash cwm or twrp since in pretty much used to them. I always get an error when booting into the stock recovery. If I can get the bootloader unlocked, I can flash either one easily.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## danhalen1 (Jul 24, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> Hey I flashed that boot  now it says boot signature verify...error thing, after that pops up the screen turns off then the phone mounts all the system partitions to usb mode?? Any help would be great
> 
> It's because that aboot.img wasn't modified correctly. When aboot fails, this is the mode the phone gets stuck in.
> 
> I have modified the aboot to what i think is the correct way, i just cannot test on my phone, out of the return date and i cannot, not have a phone for a few days.  If anyone wants to try my modified file, pm me and we can talk. LG uses the same secure boot verify command in the 740 and l90 aboot images. I have fixed what was off in the original file, so it matches other working hacks for l90 devices. But i would say if you want to flash the file and check out if it actually works, just assume you will end with a bricked phone.

Click to collapse


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 24, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Jul 24, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> danhalen1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well last time I flashed this I did backup my boot I'm willing to try it if you think it'll work! And how would I fix my old phone?p.s I bought a new LG volt ls740 btw so I just want it fixed so I can sell it and make some money back I spent in the new one lol
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 24, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Jul 24, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> Well yes it dose? But what is it downloading from? How long it's it supposed to take? Mine never left 0% , and I'm willing to flash this phone cause I have the back-up of my boot this time, last time I did not,

Click to collapse



pm'd you the link as i cannot post links yet.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lg usually has a program that resets bricked phones back to their stock room.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

At least my lg optimus elite was able to be flashed back to stock after using the program lg provided

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Wifi tether*

..


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 24, 2014)

Or just download the apk from this link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53827044

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 24, 2014)

Actually this link ------------> http://dl.globalapk.com/2014/06/WiFi Tether Router v6.0.apk

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## spawnlingko (Jul 25, 2014)

Am on my m830 cuz my lg ls740 wifi does not work and I hard set the phone 10 times it rooted and it started the problem once I installed busy box pro and check all 3 boxs for it and after my wifi didnt work anymore can someone help me reinstall my wifi drivers I transfer app by bluetooth  any help will be appreciate thank and btw the *#*#526#*#* dont work 



Sent from my SPH-M830 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 26, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 26, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 26, 2014)

..


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 27, 2014)

Has anyone gotten an otg cable to work with their volt? I'm trying to use my PS3 controller but it's not working. I know the cable works because I can play San Andres on my Nexus 7

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 27, 2014)

..


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 27, 2014)

The problem is that my PC broke down and I replaced it with a Chromebook. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 27, 2014)

..


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jul 27, 2014)

Uninstalled Linux the other day but I'll see what I can do tomorrow.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## danhalen1 (Jul 28, 2014)

*How to: Enable fastboot and unlock bootloader, No flashing needed. WORKING.*

Proof:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot oem device-info
...
(bootloader)    Device tampered: false
(bootloader)    Device unlocked: false
(bootloader)    Charger screen enabled: false
OKAY [  0.012s]
finished. total time: 0.013s



^C
C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot oem unlock
...
OKAY [  0.004s]
finished. total time: 0.005s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot oem device-info
...
(bootloader)    Device tampered: false
(bootloader)    Device unlocked: true
(bootloader)    Charger screen enabled: false
OKAY [  0.013s]
finished. total time: 0.014s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>

This is all that differs after running fastboot oem unlock







How it works:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-l90/general/guide-fastboot-l90-d415-t2827825

Follow this exactly. WHEN YOU ARE DONE IN FAST BOOT MAKE SURE TO RESTORE THE LAF.IMG 
fastboot flash laf laf.img

I made sure to do this so there were no unintended consequences. You delete the laf partition, which forces fastboot mode and takes the place of download mode. I dont know what would happen if you didnt restore the laf partition before exiting fastboot.


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 29, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Jul 29, 2014)

It returns device unlocked true when queried so I'd have to say so. There's no real reason to unlock it yet as we don't have a recovery or rom  and there's always a chance of bricking your device.


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 29, 2014)

*this si how i unlocked my boot loader*

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 30, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Jul 30, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong but when I press volume up + plug in the usb, I'm in update mode, and fastboot is hidden behind the update mode, if I do the command to backup my laf img it's backing up the update mode, and deletes the I'm on the phone? That's to have to re-flash the laf partition, my question is can I just remove the laf partition, forever?, so I can have access to fastboot?, add long as I don't touch the boot, it should start fine?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You could leave fastboot, but if you somehow brick your phone you might not be able to recover from it without download mode.


----------



## notreal456789 (Jul 30, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 1, 2014)

..


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't think too many people use the XDA app

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 2, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 3, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> So I was reading this,  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2702629,,,,,,I is this y when I flashed this custom recovery, it only boots to a black screen,.....my phone starts fine I just re-flash my backup recovery back to it lol,,,, but it's called loki
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



the G2 isnt our phone, not the same at all. Loki doesnt work after the most recent 4.4 android update. The recovery you flashed is for a different phone. 

On the subject of a recovery for the ls740 i just got the the one i compiled to work for our phone. 

cwm-based recovery v6.0.3.7

You can run this in fastboot without flashing it if you like, or you could also flash it as your main recovery if you wish. I am just booting it in fastboot myself. This should backup all the partitions to the sdcard. It seems fine on mine so far just waiting for it to generate the md5

This is the first and possibly only version i will be compiling and releasing. If there is a major bug i do not know if i will be able to fix it. If you are interested in picking up where i am or collaborating pm me.

You most likely need the bootloader unlocked for this to work. 

fastboot boot cwma1.img and it will boot into the recovery. DO NOT FLASH IT AS YOUR RECOVERY, IT DOES NOT WORK.
dropbox link
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8verc01kr8gnzq/cwma1.img


Assume anything you do to your phone will brick it.


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 3, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 3, 2014)

I compiled it from cm source and edited it for our phone.


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 3, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 3, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> We'll I'm downloading the file now then going to flash it with flashify,
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





notreal456789 said:


> Soooo I flashed it and when I boot to recovery, it just sits on a black screen?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 huh thats new ill have to look into it. Just flash your stock recovery back and you should be fine.


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 3, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 3, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> thanks and it flashed back fine
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you fastboot boot into it, it runs perfect you can make a fullback up the phone to the sdcard.


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 3, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 3, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> Soooo then do I need to remove the laf.img to access fastboot like earlier?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 3, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 4, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 4, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> Soooo what if we flash the cwm recovery to the laf partition??I know it'll fit
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dont do that.Thats not how this works


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 4, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 5, 2014)

..


----------



## donjuro (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do we still not have our own forum if we have obviously just progressed a bit further than the l90 or g2 mini has?


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 5, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 5, 2014)

donjuro said:


> Why do we still not have our own forum if we have obviously just progressed a bit further than the l90 or g2 mini has?

Click to collapse



hey! The l90 actually has a few recoveries out that work, twrp, cwm and a philztouch. They also have a cm11 rom being developed! I messed about with the twrp one and made it boot on our phone, but still the same result when you boot into recovery you boot to a black screen. So i have a feeling theres one part that im missing that doesnt let it work right.


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 5, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 7, 2014)

12


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 7, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 7, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> So is this what I need to do to my aboot?
> 
> Open each with a hex editor.
> Search for the byte chain 20 00 EB 00 00 50 E3 E0 FF FF 0A
> ...

Click to collapse



No, somebody tried this weeks ago, and only modifying the 4 bytes will brick our phone and it will be unrecoverable. We require the 12 byte one that i made, but nobody wanted to test. 
EDIT: This is the modified 12 byte file i made, it apparently also will brick our phones, only had one tester and he said he bricked. Maybe somebody else will come along and know more about arm and aboot than i do and can use this. DO NOT USE UNLESS YOU KNOW WHY YOU ARE USING THIS.
Edited out non working link.


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 7, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 8, 2014)

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 8, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> So I downloaded that aboot file, but it only reports radar it's file size is 0.0kb?I think it should be about 2 mb? Not 0
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It downloads from there fine for me, try my dropbox link.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kx69z4dkgr8h4mc/aboot.bin


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 8, 2014)

**

..


----------



## danhalen1 (Aug 8, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> hey.....that **** bricked my phone........can u help me fix my old lg volt???? the one i flashed is toast wont turn on no power nothing,,,,,,........my old volt has a mad boot flashed to it but it still gets to recovery and download mode???any other way to access fastboot????

Click to collapse



yeah if you can access download mode you can do this download these 2 links
https://mega.co.nz/#!lAImESRI!fzpKjwS5n0cV73BMkUQNLAUk73xE6lmcc4UmeaDdorE
https://mega.co.nz/#!QdJA2RxK!iLmXWf0LXqbxsUtD6vNmnhhR4pTfJTW2Np3HWE2 _hQo

and follow these instructions, this has worked for everybody whos has been able to get into download mode.


----------



## jetfactor (Aug 8, 2014)

*LG volt maps/pandora/waze apps auto closing issue*

had a curious problem since i've had this phone for the past week... apps such as pandora & waze, or maps & pandora, or sometimes even pandora & camera don't seem to coexist. they will close by themselves. it's super weird.

have any of you had this issue? have any ideas on how to stop apps from auto closing? is this some kit kat thing?! since there's no forum for this phone yet here i didn't know where else to post about this. there's a thread over at androidfurms about it:

http://androidforums.com/lg-volt/859810-how-disable-stop-apps-auto-closing.html


----------



## marth141 (Aug 9, 2014)

jetfactor said:


> had a curious problem since i've had this phone for the past week... apps such as pandora & waze, or maps & pandora, or sometimes even pandora & camera don't seem to coexist. they will close by themselves. it's super weird.
> 
> have any of you had this issue? have any ideas on how to stop apps from auto closing? is this some kit kat thing?! since there's no forum for this phone yet here i didn't know where else to post about this. there's a thread over at androidfurms about it:
> 
> http://androidforums.com/lg-volt/859810-how-disable-stop-apps-auto-closing.html

Click to collapse



Not going to be incredibly helpful here but I've noticed that Skype would auto-close whenever you'd go to any other apps. I my thread reporting it Here, I attempted to see if it was a ram based issue on the phone and attempted to do swap memory to see if I can see any improvement and ended up with a dead phone as well. No download mode, no recovery, no powering, no charging. Very odd. Doing some digging in the android forum, I found someone else had a problem where they were doing some stuff with their Volt and managed to get to a brick where download mode, recovery, charge, and powering on the device at all were unavailable. It's very peculiar and doesn't seem to have a solution to it right now. I'm wondering if there is something with how the LG Volt's memory partitions and hardware was set up that would cause it to reach this end result.

Android forum link here for someone else having the same issue. If anyone could do more digging or find other reports on this phenomena, it would be appreciated.


----------



## jetfactor (Aug 9, 2014)

marth141 said:


> Not going to be incredibly helpful here but I've noticed that Skype would auto-close whenever you'd go to any other apps. I my thread reporting it Here, I attempted to see if it was a ram based issue on the phone and attempted to do swap memory to see if I can see any improvement and ended up with a dead phone as well. No download mode, no recovery, no powering, no charging. Very odd. Doing some digging in the android forum, I found someone else had a problem where they were doing some stuff with their Volt and managed to get to a brick where download mode, recovery, charge, and powering on the device at all were unavailable. It's very peculiar and doesn't seem to have a solution to it right now. I'm wondering if there is something with how the LG Volt's memory partitions and hardware was set up that would cause it to reach this end result.
> 
> Android forum link here for someone else having the same issue. If anyone could do more digging or find other reports on this phenomena, it would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply. i don't think it's a RAM issue, at least on my end. this issue occurs when i have plenty of RAM available. i must say it's quite annoying. i drive a lot for work and a properly working navigational system + music playing is crucial. i came from an LF F3 and never had this issue. i'm reconsidering swapping back to the F3 til this problem has found a fix.


----------



## JustAnotherUser69245 (Aug 10, 2014)

You cant try TowelRoot idk if someone mentioned it yet thats how i rooted my lg volt
Just search TowelRoot Apk Download Install And reboot even though it says no reboot required you should


----------



## jetfactor (Aug 10, 2014)

JustAnotherUser69245 said:


> You cant try TowelRoot idk if someone mentioned it yet thats how i rooted my lg volt
> Just search TowelRoot Apk Download Install And reboot even though it says no reboot required you should

Click to collapse



thanks, i'll give this a shot.


----------



## demoncamber (Aug 11, 2014)

Is there a way to unlock this phone to work with Tmobile?

Sent from my d801/20e kdz.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Aug 11, 2014)

I keep getting a secure boot error when trying to load stock recovery or factory reset my device. Is there a fix for this? I want to reset this device but my bootloader is locked.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 12, 2014)

..


----------



## marth141 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Fix for No Download, No Recovery?*

Hey everyone. I was browsing around when I happened upon this thread on android forums. A proposed fix on LG phones having no download or recovery. I'm right now unable to test this myself since my last bricked LG volt is being sent back to Virgin today.. If anyone has a still bricked LG Volt would they mind looking into this and letting us know how it goes? I'm unable to post links right now due to my "new" status. So, the thread on android forums goes under the name of "Test a working lg740 cwm-based recovery v6.0.3.7" While the link they're referring to in the thread goes to here.


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 19, 2014)

*semi briked phone*

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 20, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Sep 1, 2014)

..


----------



## notreal456789 (Sep 1, 2014)

*mako-kk-kernel*

..


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## notreal456789 (Sep 1, 2014)

*bricked phone lg volt*

..


----------



## marth141 (Sep 1, 2014)

notreal456789 said:


> [/COLOR]im not sure what the probem is every time i try to copy stuff to or from any directory that the phone mounts it just disconnects then reconnects i think this is whats causing the problem?

Click to collapse



Were you able to test on a different computer? Could be some issues with USB ports..


----------



## notreal456789 (Sep 3, 2014)

..


----------



## Child's Play (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn no custom recovery


----------



## johnsweb (Sep 4, 2014)

*Has someone tried to unlock LG VOLT LS740 by unlock code?*

I want to unlock my Volt LS740 and I have tried all the method to enter the unlock code from this site blog.unlockcode4u.com/2012/05/unlocking-steps-for-most-lg-phones.html and none of them work. 

Has anyone found the sequence to enter the unlock code of this phone?

Any help would be appreciate 

thanks


----------



## notreal456789 (Sep 5, 2014)

..


----------



## Child's Play (Sep 5, 2014)

Great! Thanks


----------



## Kroniq (Sep 16, 2014)

Coming from an s2 t989, I absolutely love this phone. Hard to believe I paid 400 for that piece of **** as opposed to 79 on the boost network. Great service everywhere. Although 4g LTE from boost isn't available in my city..yet


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Sep 17, 2014)

*new volt update*

there has been a new update for the lg volt released at around 12M CST.
the judging from the file name it updated the software from 3.17 to 4.08 (filename is LS740ZV3_17_to_ZV4_08_inc). the update is 236.2 MB
i haven't updated yet so i don't know what it adds or changes. but i'm going to update now.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OK so the android version is still the same (4.4.2)
and i still have root so it must have only been bug fixes
unless it updated some off the bloatware or something


----------



## robles4242 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Just rooted LS740 Volt.... Newbie*

What do i do now? Any custom ROMS? Must have apps? IM NEW, but willing and wanting to learn!!


----------



## marth141 (Sep 20, 2014)

robles4242 said:


> What do i do now? Any custom ROMS? Must have apps? IM NEW, but willing and wanting to learn!!

Click to collapse



If you haven't looked around or read the threads too much, allow me to give you a sit-rep for the LG Volt...

As of present, we have root and we have an unlocked boot loader and we have the ability to use a custom recovery. However, all of these things have exceptions, for lack of a better term.

The root that we have is unknown if it's a 100% full root. As far everyone has seen, TowelRoot gives the user root access and SuperSU is able to install it's binaries, along with BusyBox and all. So, everything right now looks pretty 100%, but it's still uncertain.

The boot-loader, which you should know is basically the controller for whether or not the user is going into the system or the recovery has been unlocked, but the exception is: It looks like the boot-loader is not "full access" unlocked. It would appear that notreal456789 is the only developer really working hard around the LG Volt, however, with the status of the boot-loader not giving us full access, you will notice in his posts that he's been having a very hard time flashing anything.

This last part, the custom recovery, ties back over to the boot-loader issue. Because no one as of present has been able to flash anything with the boot-loader not being 100% usable, no one is able to flash a recovery onto the phone. The best that I've seen happen is we're able to run a custom recovery the same way you would run a live version of linux off a USB drive. Your computer will host the custom recovery and your phone will use it, but it cannot flash. If you did try to flash it, the phone will brick (or something like that).

So that is the situation right now. The biggest issue we've had is that the boot-loader presently is not allowing us to flash anything and no one seems to really know why. The most I've seen is notreal456789 or someone else digging around the addresses and hex within the boot-loader and really just poking around. But, until we're able to figure something out with the boot-loader, all development with the phone is stagnant. Once we can get either the boot-loader to let us flash, or be able to flash a recovery on at all, then we'll see the development begin very fast.

But yeah, until then. This phone is just stuck. It's a very good phone though, by all regards. Other than the biggest bug everyone has talked about being that apps will close when going into something else. This is either a KitKat bug, or a memory issue. Otherwise though, sit back and do whatever reading and research you can if you want to help. If you've never done anything, like myself, probably just better to sit and watch. Enjoy your phone man !

Edit: In terms of apps and such, if you decide to just root your phone, be careful with what things you play with. It's safer right now to just not root your phone, but if you do root, be safe with what you do so as not to brick your phone. I've seen at least 3 or 4 times, including myself, this phone bricking for various reasons and going into a USB storage mode only (bricks and the phone becomes a very large 8GB flash drive). So... Word of advice.

Edit 2: In terms of learning, play around with some of your older phones if you have them. Learn from them and once you feel pretty familiar, go to town trying to help out notreal456789 and any other dev working on this phone


----------



## danhalen1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah i was the one working on the dev stuff, nobody else seemed interested in helping me. NotReal just copy pasted from my posts and didnt give credit. The "poking around in hex" i tried was the modification that works on many other lg phones. By changing the 4 or 12 bytes on other phones you can disable the secure boot security. This method does not seem to work on our phones. It appears that out phone ay have a security check in place that all these other phones do not. Deleting the laf and booting into fastboot you can boot the cwm i made for our phone. It's real enough to create backups and restore them.


----------



## marth141 (Sep 20, 2014)

danhalen1 said:


> Yeah i was the one working on the dev stuff, nobody else seemed interested in helping me. NotReal just copy pasted from my posts and didnt give credit. The "poking around in hex" i tried was the modification that works on many other lg phones. By changing the 4 or 12 bytes on other phones you can disable the secure boot security. This method does not seem to work on our phones. It appears that out phone ay have a security check in place that all these other phones do not. Deleting the laf and booting into fastboot you can boot the cwm i made for our phone. It's real enough to create backups and restore them.

Click to collapse



Ah right, I forgot to mention danhalen1, user primarily at Android Forums who has also been doing quite a bit of work as well. So. robles4242, if you want to learn, probably talk with danhalen1 or notreal456789. Or really, anyone else who looks like they've made even a little chisel in the LG Volt modding project. But, when it came to the hex editing part that danhalen1 has worked on, I knew this whole experience was going to go over my head real fast (I'm just a freshman software student right now any how, I don't know too much stuff).

So like I say, best you can do right now is study android and how it works and if you run into the cash, grab a throw away phone you can work mods with and use to experiment and learn.

Also dan, I'd like to say thanks to you and and really, all of the developers who have still been trying hard with the LG Volt modding scene. It's a great phone that would do even better with custom roms, the unfortunate part is what I feel is LG trying to maintain proprietary security.


----------



## danhalen1 (Sep 20, 2014)

marth141 said:


> Ah right, I forgot to mention danhalen1, user primarily at Android Forums who has also been doing quite a bit of work as well. So. robles4242, if you want to learn, probably talk with danhalen1 or notreal456789. Or really, anyone else who looks like they've made even a little chisel in the LG Volt modding project. But, when it came to the hex editing part that danhalen1 has worked on, I knew this whole experience was going to go over my head real fast (I'm just a freshman software student right now any how, I don't know too much stuff).
> 
> So like I say, best you can do right now is study android and how it works and if you run into the cash, grab a throw away phone you can work mods with and use to experiment and learn.
> 
> Also dan, I'd like to say thanks to you and and really, all of the developers who have still been trying hard with the LG Volt modding scene. It's a great phone that would do even better with custom roms, the unfortunate part is what I feel is LG trying to maintain proprietary security.

Click to collapse



No worries friend  Its just disappointing that lg changed something about our phone to make it different from the others. The hex edit basically is supposed to disregard the secureboot error. So you can run a non stock kernel, it will error but will disregard the error. It works on many other phones we share somewhat similar aboot's with.  But when modified on our phone, it seems to hardbrick it. Im not even sure why they have abootb.....it seems like it wont default to it anyway. Theres nothing really left i can do at this point thats in my skillset. I was hoping some more knowledgeable people would come along and maybe pickup where i left off. Id hate for this phone to end up with no development, its cheap and plenty powerful.


----------



## Kroniq (Sep 21, 2014)

There's my benchmark after a fresh boot. Not sure if its useful or not but there you go


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Sep 21, 2014)

*hmm...*

for some reason its asking me to install again... i'm going to do it, wish me luck


----------



## Kroniq (Sep 21, 2014)

lil-g-gamegenuis said:


> there has been a new update for the lg volt released at around 12M CST.
> the judging from the file name it updated the software from 3.17 to 4.08 (filename is LS740ZV3_17_to_ZV4_08_inc). the update is 236.2 MB
> i haven't updated yet so i don't know what it adds or changes. but i'm going to update now.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



What carrier do you have dude?


----------



## Kroniq (Sep 21, 2014)

Didn't receive it


----------



## Child's Play (Sep 21, 2014)

marth141 said:


> If you haven't looked around or read the threads too much, allow me to give you a sit-rep for the LG Volt...
> 
> As of present, we have root and we have an unlocked boot loader and we have the ability to use a custom recovery. However, all of these things have exceptions, for lack of a better term.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U scare me. I want to root my phone but how do i make sure that i dont brick my phone? I know i shouldnt flash a recovery but can i edit the platform.xml file or use the sdfix app so that i can write to the sd card?


----------



## marth141 (Sep 21, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> U scare me. I want to root my phone but how do i make sure that i dont brick my phone? I know i shouldnt flash a recovery but can i edit the platform.xml file or use the sdfix app so that i can write to the sd card?

Click to collapse



Just be very careful with what you play around with. Remember that root changes cannot be undone, hence why we want a recovery.

In my case, when I bricked my first LG Volt, I was trying to do memory modifications using SWAP memory to try and see if that will fix the memory issues causing apps to close and not reopen. Considering that the LG Volt itself tries to use its own built in memory over SD memory might have messed up that venture. So. I told my phone to factory reset and the rest is history.

Just take precautions as you go along and ask yourself, "How much changes will this do to my phone?"

Unfortunately, I haven't read how much the others had done with their phone that had caused it to brick, I just know they ended up having a brick. If I remember right, at least one of those events just happened without reason. So, it might just be an LG error on that part.

My own advice is to always do a factory reset from the recovery menu rather than from inside the OS (which is what I did).

To finish in my own opinion, there isn't too much reason to root when we don't have much else going on with the phone. I guess "Battery Doctor"'s CPU management is pretty nice. Titanium backup is always a good root tool to have. But otherwise, there isn't a lot of reason to root if we don't have a reliable custom recovery going or even a custom rom.

 Just be safe with any modifications you do and you should be fine all throughout.

Edit: About the platform.xml, giving yourself permissions to write to your SD card is by all means not a bad thing. In fact, KitKat's first big problem people have with it is that it removed our right to use our SD card (other than reading it) So if you do that, use shown to work methods. There is an App on the market.. lets see... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextapp.sdfix&hl=en this one right here. This one I know works. Afterwords, enjoy using your SD card for whatever you're trying to use it for, which, I've also found there isn't too much to use it for other than emulators.


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## spunky168 (Sep 21, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> I saw this guide just like the link provided early.. But hey it claims to root this device ...
> http://www.thetechbulletin.com/how-to-root-lg-volt-ls740-on-kitkat-4-4-4114/
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I used the "towelroot" method to successfully root my VM prepaid LG Volt which I picked up from Amazon for $129.99 after my Sprint contract expired.  I debloated all the unnecessary softwares and my phone has been running great for 2 weeks.  Hardly needs a charge once to twice a week.  Bought another LG Volt for Boost mobile for $79.99 from Amazon to have on hand and to experiment with.

"towelroot" method instructions are as above quoted link.  Also available at:
http://androidforums.com/f90-all-things-root/853153-guide-rooting-lg-volt-ls740-lg-f90.html

Anyone know if there is a CWM recovery available for this phone or method to "unlock" this phone??

Spunky168
"The Original Taepo Dong"


----------



## danhalen1 (Sep 22, 2014)

spunky168 said:


> I used the "towelroot" method to successfully root my VM prepaid LG Volt which I picked up from Amazon for $129.99 after my Sprint contract expired.  I debloated all the unnecessary softwares and my phone has been running great for 2 weeks.  Hardly needs a charge once to twice a week.  Bought another LG Volt for Boost mobile for $79.99 from Amazon to have on hand and to experiment with.
> 
> "towelroot" method instructions are as above quoted link.  Also available at:
> http://androidforums.com/f90-all-things-root/853153-guide-rooting-lg-volt-ls740-lg-f90.html
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted earlier in this thread about this. 
Heres the method to access fastboot
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=54458520#post54458520

Heres my post with the cwm i created
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=54590417#post54590417

You can only fastboot boot into recovery, flashing it will not work. But it will allow you to make and restore a backup just fine.


----------



## Jeremy HIll (Sep 22, 2014)

*Regarding Root*



Porrie17 said:


> How is it compared to the Samsung Galaxy S2? Any luck with rooting it? I'm kind of scared to give up my rooted GS2 in favor of a lesser phone (if it even is that)

Click to collapse



When I installed towelroot it worked and it ran all the root apps I even overclocked it and it handled everything great, however I couldn't find a way to boot into recovery mode to install a custom ROM, maybe someone more experienced than me can find a way to boot into recovery mode. Also the phone scored higher than the S2 with root and without root but with root the lg volt was recognized by antutu as a "high-end" device. I have experimented greatly with the Lg volt in all aspects, I almost cried once because i install a rom and tried to boot into recovery and my phone didn't turn on, also using SuperSU i have unrooted my device and than rooted it again using towel root. Overall it's a great device out performing many high end devices out there especially when overclocked.:good:


----------



## Kroniq (Sep 23, 2014)

Jeremy HIll said:


> When I installed towelroot it worked and it ran all the root apps I even overclocked it and it handled everything great, however I couldn't find a way to boot into recovery mode to install a custom ROM, maybe someone more experienced than me can find a way to boot into recovery mode. Also the phone scored higher than the S2 with root and without root but with root the lg volt was recognized by antutu as a "high-end" device. I have experimented greatly with the Lg volt in all aspects, I almost cried once because i install a rom and tried to boot into recovery and my phone didn't turn on, also using SuperSU i have unrooted my device and than rooted it again using towel root. Overall it's a great device out performing many high end devices out there especially when overclocked.:good:

Click to collapse



How did you OC?


----------



## robles4242 (Sep 24, 2014)

*update just came in*

I was just alerted of the update and currently hit my data cap just last night but somehow it downloaded on its own i just had to hit reboot and it auto installed. 

Anyone know what the update contained?


----------



## Kroniq (Sep 24, 2014)

I cannot get it to install... Goes into download mode and installs a quarter of the way and reboots, leaving me to have to download it again. I finally gave up


----------



## Edgar.STR. (Sep 24, 2014)

*Update??*

At work I notice notification bar. Downloaded update ready to instal. Phone went into instal mode, I had to keep working, next thing I know Phone working as usual. I check if any updates were made but can't really tell. Does anyone knows what was the update and how I would know got any update. Thanks.


----------



## azotre (Sep 25, 2014)

More so, will the update unroot my phone made by towel. If so, how do I get rid of the update


----------



## lostdata (Sep 25, 2014)

azotre said:


> More so, will the update unroot my phone made by towel. If so, how do I get rid of the update

Click to collapse



yes, I used the towelroot method to root and had supersu set to keep root but lost it anyway, tried to re-root with towelroot and it now says this device is not supported, i tried downloading again from towelroot and still getting the device is not supported.

There are no noticeable changes, still 4.4.2, and my memory usage with the bloatware no longer frozen is still only sitting at around 500mb. If I were you I would hold off.

If anyone has the update and has managed to root please let me know.


----------



## Edgar.STR. (Sep 25, 2014)

*update..update.*

If in fact my phone had any update, is still on 4.4.2  ,no noticeble changes, wonder what type of update it was, well still hoping we get upgrade to 4.4.4 soon or I will say bye bye to Lg Volt and move on to a Nexus 5.


----------



## NeoGraven (Sep 25, 2014)

Our a HTC Desire 816 from VM =)  That's going to be my next phone


----------



## sellersj27 (Sep 25, 2014)

I had the same thing happen.... Automatically updated and I lost root.  Hopefully we can find another exploit.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (Sep 25, 2014)

Most likely, that it's what the update is for.. removing root. I'm on Boost, haven't seen an update


----------



## Child's Play (Sep 26, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> I had the same thing happen.... Automatically updated and I lost root.  Hopefully we can find another exploit.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats wack [emoji35]


----------



## mountaindweller (Sep 26, 2014)

*Lost root yesterday after update *



azotre said:


> More so, will the update unroot my phone made by towel. If so, how do I get rid of the update

Click to collapse



Sadly, My LG Volt (VM) lost root after receiving an update yesterday. This great performing but relatively inexpensive phone was easy to root using "Towelroot". I had a working wifi tethering app on my Volt that has since stopped working due to loss of root access.  If anyone hears of a method that will root a *post update Volt* please let the community know. Thank you! Incidentally, I tried using Framaroot, Kingo and of course Towelroot without success.


----------



## robles4242 (Sep 26, 2014)

I did not loose my towelroot when my phone updated. I wonder why i was the only lucky one? Can anyone tell me how to get SPC code? All methods are failing for me! I cannot get a COM port connection via usb to try any flash. Ugh.


----------



## Child's Play (Sep 26, 2014)

robles4242 said:


> I did not loose my towelroot when my phone updated. I wonder why i was the only lucky one? Can anyone tell me how to get SPC code? All methods are failing for me! I cannot get a COM port connection via usb to try any flash. Ugh.

Click to collapse



Thats odd


----------



## danhalen1 (Sep 26, 2014)

mountaindweller said:


> Sadly, My LG Volt (VM) lost root after receiving an update yesterday. This great performing but relatively inexpensive phone was easy to root using "Towelroot". I had a working wifi tethering app on my Volt that has since stopped working due to loss of root access.  If anyone hears of a method that will root a *post update Volt* please let the community know. Thank you! Incidentally, I tried using Framaroot, Kingo and of course Towelroot without success.

Click to collapse



http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/872005-rom-zv4-updated-stock-rom.html

This will outline what you need to do. You need to downgrade using flashtool and download mode to genericls740 build. Then root, enable fastboot, and boot my cwm recovery and then you can flash the z4 zip donjuro made.


----------



## robles4242 (Sep 26, 2014)

I finally got my MSL SPC NUMBER. in the ##data# menu is there any suggested changes to be made? Im googleing but cant find much rather changing IPs to all 0s and disable rev tunneling.  Im iniating a speed test but i belive that removed my capped data throotle.


----------



## mountaindweller (Sep 27, 2014)

*My thanks to danhalen1*

This will outline what you need to do. You need to downgrade using flashtool and download mode to genericls740 build. Then root, enable fastboot, and boot my cwm recovery and then you can flash the z4 zip donjuro made.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my LG Volt dilemma. I've downloaded the LG flash tool but have no idea how to use it (confused by phonemode references such as DIAG, EMERGENCY, etc. Also do not know where to find a genericls740 build in order to regain root.  Thanks again for your time.


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## danhalen1 (Sep 27, 2014)

mountaindweller said:


> This will outline what you need to do. You need to downgrade using flashtool and download mode to genericls740 build. Then root, enable fastboot, and boot my cwm recovery and then you can flash the z4 zip donjuro made.

Click to collapse



Thank you for taking the time to reply to my LG Volt dilemma. I've downloaded the LG flash tool but have no idea how to use it (confused by phonemode references such as DIAG, EMERGENCY, etc. Also do not know where to find a genericls740 build in order to regain root.  Thanks again for your time.[/QUOTE]
Sorry didnt realize the flash tool stuff wasnt in the link i posted. 

http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/861292-how-restore-phone-dl-mode.html 

That should do you.


----------



## NeoGraven (Sep 29, 2014)

When I got to work today I had a system update available. Haven't installed it yet as I need root. I still have towelroot installed, will it work again after I update?


----------



## sellersj27 (Sep 29, 2014)

I upgraded.... Lost root and will have to downgrade to get it back.  I would hold off!!

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool, will do!


----------



## Child's Play (Sep 29, 2014)

Will it work if u use the ota rootkeeper app


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Sep 30, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> I upgraded.... Lost root and will have to downgrade to get it back.  I would hold off!!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Duly noted. Thanks!


----------



## fastracer (Sep 30, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> I upgraded.... Lost root and will have to downgrade to get it back.  I would hold off!!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is there a way to stop the upgrade message from appearing in the notifications? Edit the build.prop? Thanks


----------



## hunterk11 (Sep 30, 2014)

So I just got my LG volt today and was hoping to get updated on the dev status of it, root and recovery mainly.


----------



## Child's Play (Sep 30, 2014)

fastracer said:


> Is there a way to stop the upgrade message from appearing in the notifications? Edit the build.prop? Thanks

Click to collapse



U can freeze it via titanium backup pro


----------



## hunterk11 (Sep 30, 2014)

fastracer said:


> Is there a way to stop the upgrade message from appearing in the notifications? Edit the build.prop? Thanks

Click to collapse



You can also remove the boot flag from it,  a lil more stable 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fastracer (Sep 30, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> You can also remove the boot flag from it,  a lil more stable
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info....how do I do that? (sorry been out of the loop for a bit lol)

Thanks


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 1, 2014)

fastracer said:


> Thanks for the info....how do I do that? (sorry been out of the loop for a bit lol)
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I did it on my V8, ill check it tonight and get back to ya

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 1, 2014)

fastracer said:


> Thanks for the info....how do I do that? (sorry been out of the loop for a bit lol)
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1998378 So this seems to be another way of doing it that is a tad easier. The way I did it was with ROM Toolbox.
Go to Autostart manager, top right, show system apps
Find GoogleServicesFramework and untick SystemUpdateService


----------



## kc12 (Oct 1, 2014)

*no root after update*



mountaindweller said:


> Sadly, My LG Volt (VM) lost root after receiving an update yesterday. This great performing but relatively inexpensive phone was easy to root using "Towelroot". I had a working wifi tethering app on my Volt that has since stopped working due to loss of root access.  If anyone hears of a method that will root a *post update Volt* please let the community know. Thank you! Incidentally, I tried using Framaroot, Kingo and of course Towelroot without success.

Click to collapse



same here.  I'm pretty mad at myself for letting the phone update.  I should have known better!!   towelroot now states the phone is not compatible. 

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




danhalen1 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply to my LG Volt dilemma. I've downloaded the LG flash tool but have no idea how to use it (confused by phonemode references such as DIAG, EMERGENCY, etc. Also do not know where to find a genericls740 build in order to regain root.  Thanks again for your time.

Click to collapse



Sorry didnt realize the flash tool stuff wasnt in the link i posted. 

http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/861292-how-restore-phone-dl-mode.html 

That should do you.[/QUOTE]

thanks for the link. I'll give it a try too.

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------

I have two VM Volts.  One was rooted and updated, so I'm working on restoring that.  The other one hasn't been rooted yet and hasn't received the V4 update.

Does anyone know if I'll be able to root the unrooted phone if I let the update install first? 

And, does anyone know what the update actually consists of?  Anything import? ect.....?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 1, 2014)

Which stock/bloat apps are safe to remove? A lot of them are hogging a good chunk of RAM. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Which stock/bloat apps are safe to remove? A lot of them are hogging a good chunk of RAM.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A good practice is freeze them first to see if they break anything.  

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 2, 2014)

Where do i download a driver? Lg doesnt provide it


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> Where do i download a driver? Lg doesnt provide it

Click to collapse



Adb driver?


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes


----------



## jglm4u (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok I rooted my phone and uninstalled couple system apps. But I didn't uninstalled non of LG apps .for some reason I don't have them no more after rebooting my phone! I love quick memo, now it force closes because I guess I don  have it. What can I do to get all the LG apps back? Thanks in advance


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Someone else with a rooted device can pull the app,  I would but I am hesitant to root without a recovery or a way to flash a new image


----------



## sellersj27 (Oct 2, 2014)

Did you do a hard reset after you were finished?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jglm4u (Oct 2, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> Did you do a hard reset after you were finished?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nop, but I remember that happened when I started messing with gravity box. So I cleared the app data and took my time on selecting the only things I need. Everything is back to normal, just don't know what I enable inside the app to make the LG apps not usable.

But thanks for trying to help,  now what's the benefit of getting the costume recovery? If I brick my device can I unbrick it since we have costume recovery?


----------



## marth141 (Oct 2, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> Nop, but I remember that happened when I started messing with gravity box. So I cleared the app data and took my time on selecting the only things I need. Everything is back to normal, just don't know what I enable inside the app to make the LG apps not usable.
> 
> But thanks for trying to help,  now what's the benefit of getting the costume recovery? If I brick my device can I unbrick it since we have costume recovery?

Click to collapse



Yeah, that is why you would want a custom recovery. However, having a custom recovery does not guarantee 100% brick protection. I'll explain what usually happens in your average "brick" event.

To understand this, you need to understand how Android works, which, this is the same with Linux and most other operating systems. When Android boots, the system immediately goes to the boot rom which immediately starts running the scripts and whatever else to begin the boot loader. The boot-loader then decides where it is you want to boot. If you're just starting your phone, it'll go to start the kernel, then the initializing scripts to run the system. If this is not where it goes, it'll go to run the scripts to run your recovery, or whatever other things it can run.

When we flash something, we're over-writing memory that is already on the phone forcibly. As you should well know, Android has a few partitions, /boot /system /recovery /data /cache and /misc. Boot, system, and recovery are considered Read-Only because they're the 3 most critical to making sure your phone works. /boot stores how the phone boots, loads the boot-loader, kernel, eventually leading us to go either into /system (your actual usable interface for SMS, phone calls, and facebook), or /recovery, where we can do maintenance. /data is where your apps and user data is stored. /cache is where a lot of system temporary files are stored and /misc is where a lot of system settings like region ID and what not is stored.

So. When we have a custom recovery, we are able to make images of most of these partitions. The recovery allows us to be able to flash these images onto the phone if for whatever reason one of them gets corrupted. From how I explained, you should be able to tell that /boot and /recovery then are two partitions that absolutely critical because /boot allows the phone to turn on and /recovery allows us to do maintenance if we mess something up by giving us the power to flash these images.

Now largely, if /boot or /recovery get messed up and if we take improper steps, we'll end up with a completely unusable phone. When flashing anything to /boot, which, usually you shouldn't have to, make sure that a new /boot image is actually on the phone (to the best of your ability) before you restart, otherwise, you aren't going to be able to fix this. If a bad recovery goes on, and prevents you from getting to recovery, depending on the phone, there may be some ways to get a recovery back on without needing to be in recovery. (You can't usually flash a recovery on while in recovery, so this one is fixable as well.)

So, learning from this, a very hard brick is when we have no /boot. At that point, we're pretty well ****ed and the phone is dead. Otherwise, with a custom recovery, it turns just about anything else that can happen into a soft brick.

*Getting to the point:* A custom recovery, as I said, is not a 100% protection against bricking your phone. However, it does allow us to fix just about anything that goes wrong with the phone via modding use. Root allows people to make changes to areas of the phone that we would otherwise not want changes to happen in. Some of these changes, depending on what you do, can result in a brick. This is because if a change was made in /system, and you try to factory reset using the standard recovery to fix it, android will delete the /data and /cache partitions and remake them based off /system. Which, at this point, you should understand that if /system is corrupt, that'll result in a non-workable phone. *BUT,* because we have our handy-dandy custom recovery, we can fix that. Because instead of just deleting the /data and /cache partitions, we'll just flash back on the old /system pre-changes. Which will result in a happy working android again.

That's why we want a custom recovery. Anyone who took the time to read this, please correct me where I'm wrong and clarify it.


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 2, 2014)

marth141 said:


> Yeah, that is why you would want a custom .
> 
> That's why we want a custom recovery. Anyone who took the time to read this, please correct me where I'm wrong and clarify it.

Click to collapse



Since I am new to this thread, has any progress been made on that front?


----------



## marth141 (Oct 2, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> Since I am new to this thread, has any progress been made on that front?

Click to collapse



I would say to read the thread, since I wrote a long post on the current state of the LG Volt. But to explain again, there has been progress made but we're kind of at a skill plateau.

User, danhalen1 I believe was the one who managed to crack the boot-loader and make it semi-usable. However, we have one big issue where the boot-loader isn't 100% open right now so we can't flash a recovery without getting a catastrophic error. We are able to run a live custom recovery (The same way you would run a live linux off a flash drive or CD), from what I've heard, that is capable of making images, I'm not sure about flashing images. You could call it half of a custom recovery, by all regards.

So, the problem we're facing is, there is just something in the code for the boot-loader that is not letting us do anything and no one is quite sure what it is. danhalen1, if I remember right, did say he was hoping someone more experienced would jump onto the LG Volt. This is honestly something we were all hoping for, but so far, I believe anyone more experienced is probably playing with higher end phones than the LG Volt. Even now, Virgin has the HTC Desire 816. HTC is very easy to mod, even having their own website to get a boot-loader unlock code from them. Considering the HTC Desire 816 also has better specifications than the Volt, it seems that more people are probably working on that. The Volt is nice, would be better with a custom rom, but unfortunantly, I don't think anyone with a lot of experience has any interest in the phone. We're kind of on our own over here.


----------



## robles4242 (Oct 2, 2014)

Is there a working method to remove or bypass the Virgin Mobile data throttle? This sllllooooowwww speed is killing me!!! Im rooted, and not running the update.


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 2, 2014)

robles4242 said:


> Is there a working method to remove or bypass the Virgin Mobile data throttle? This sllllooooowwww speed is killing me!!! Im rooted, and not running the update.

Click to collapse



The throttle is most likely server-side

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




marth141 said:


> I would say to read the thread, since I wrote a long post on the current state of . The Volt is nice, would be better with a custom rom, but unfortunantly, I don't think anyone with a lot of experience has any interest in the phone. We're kind of on our own over here.

Click to collapse



Very informative,  thank you for your time


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 3, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1998378 So this seems to be another way of doing it that is a tad easier. The way I did it was with ROM Toolbox.
> Go to Autostart manager, top right, show system apps
> Find GoogleServicesFramework and untick SystemUpdateService

Click to collapse



It doesnt work [emoji34]


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> It doesnt work [emoji34]

Click to collapse



Not sure,  have you tried much googling? Things that work on other devices should work on this


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 3, 2014)

I downloaded the wrong app (autorun manager) i opened autostart manager and it forces close pffttt


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> I downloaded the wrong app (autorun manager) i opened autostart manager and it forces close pffttt

Click to collapse



Not sure then


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 3, 2014)

I found a solution. Theres an an app called disable service. It works great


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is anyone else having write problems to an external sdcard?


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 3, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> Is anyone else having write problems to an external sdcard?

Click to collapse



Use this app to fix the issue https://play.google.com/store/apps/...store&pcampaignid=APPU_Gt0uVMuqMbOUsQTC-oDYAw


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> Use this app to fix the issue https://play.google.com/store/apps/...store&pcampaignid=APPU_Gt0uVMuqMbOUsQTC-oDYAw

Click to collapse



Well since this requires root how would you recommend rooting,  I got the update that came a few days ago.
Also, what does the spinning sun on the status bar mean?


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 3, 2014)

Did u install the update?


----------



## ronaldg4181967 (Oct 3, 2014)

*root for LG volt ?*

It there a root for the LG volt? If so how would I go about doing it?


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes as long as u dont install the ota update


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 3, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> Did u install the update?

Click to collapse











Child's Play said:


> Yes as long as u dont install the ota update

Click to collapse



So I did install it,  did it patch root?


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 4, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> So I did install it,  did it patch root?

Click to collapse



Has anyone looked at BaiduRoot? I saw someone said it worked after ota.
Edit: It's got a 5 out of 54 on virus total??


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 4, 2014)

Unfortunately, yes


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 4, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> Unfortunately, yes

Click to collapse



How bad was it?
Edit: I looked at the permissions on this app and NO ONE SHOULD USE IT EVER!!!!


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 4, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> Has anyone looked at BaiduRoot? I saw someone said it worked after ota.
> Edit: It's got a 5 out of 54 on virus total??

Click to collapse



My antivirus won't even let me visit it's download pages


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 4, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> How bad was it?
> Edit: I looked at the permissions on this app and NO ONE SHOULD USE IT EVER!!!!

Click to collapse



But u can downgrade 

[quote name="mountaindweller" post=55678188]Sadly, My LG Volt (VM) lost root after receiving an update yesterday. This great performing but relatively inexpensive phone was easy to root using "Towelroot". I had a working wifi tethering app on my Volt that has since stopped working due to loss of root access.  If anyone hears of a method that will root a <b>post update Volt</b> please let the community know. Thank you! Incidentally, I tried using Framaroot, Kingo and of course Towelroot without success.[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/872005-rom-zv4-updated-stock-rom.html<br />
<br />
This will outline what you need to do. You need to downgrade using flashtool and download mode to genericls740 build. Then root, enable fastboot, and boot my cwm recovery and then you can flash the z4 zip donjuro made.<br/>


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 4, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> But u can downgrade
> 
> [quote name="mountaindweller" post=55678188]Sadly, My LG Volt (VM) lost root after receiving an update yesterday. This great performing but relatively inexpensive phone was easy to root using "Towelroot". I had a working wifi tethering app on my Volt that has since stopped working due to loss of root access.  If anyone hears of a method that will root a <b>post update Volt</b> please let the community know. Thank you! Incidentally, I tried using Framaroot, Kingo and of course Towelroot without success.

Click to collapse



<br />
<br />
http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/872005-rom-zv4-updated-stock-rom.html<br />
<br />
This will outline what you need to do. You need to downgrade using flashtool and download mode to genericls740 build. Then root, enable fastboot, and boot my cwm recovery and then you can flash the z4 zip donjuro made.<br/>[/QUOTE]

Well that flash a whole new Image eg. A reset?


----------



## sellersj27 (Oct 4, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> <br />
> <br />
> http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/872005-rom-zv4-updated-stock-rom.html<br />
> <br />
> This will outline what you need to do. You need to downgrade using flashtool and download mode to genericls740 build. Then root, enable fastboot, and boot my cwm recovery and then you can flash the z4 zip donjuro made.<br/>

Click to collapse



Well that flash a whole new Image eg. A reset?[/QUOTE]

I can confirm this working!  Successfully downdgraded to version 3 and re-rooted.


----------



## sellersj27 (Oct 4, 2014)

What did you disable to get the system update notification to go away

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




Child's Play said:


> I found a solution. Theres an an app called disable service. It works great

Click to collapse



What did you disable to get rid of the system update notification

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 4, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> What did you disable to get the system update notification to go away
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Open the app and go to system apps. Select "Google Services Framework" then uncheck the "SystemUpdateService" box


----------



## sellersj27 (Oct 5, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> Open the app and go to system apps. Select "Google Services Framework" then uncheck the "SystemUpdateService" box

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the update still shows


Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 5, 2014)

Did u reboot ur phone?


----------



## sellersj27 (Oct 6, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> Did u reboot ur phone?

Click to collapse



That did the trick.  It's still in the pulldown menu, but my status bar is clear

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 6, 2014)

Does anyone else use gosms pro and have mms problems?


----------



## jglm4u (Oct 6, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> That did the trick.  It's still in the pulldown menu, but my status bar is clear
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I got rid of it by going into Google freamwork appinfo and disable notification.

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

Anyone knows of a Audio enhancement or something like beats audio for this phone?


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 6, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> I got rid of it by going into Google freamwork appinfo and disable notification.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------
> 
> Anyone knows of a Audio enhancement or something like beats audio for this phone?

Click to collapse



Whole phone or just a player?  Player pro has its dsp pack which is actually really good


----------



## jglm4u (Oct 6, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> Whole phone or just a player?  Player pro has its dsp pack which is actually really good

Click to collapse



Whole phone without bricking it lol


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 6, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> Whole phone without bricking it lol

Click to collapse



Not sure then, compile pulse audio for Android


----------



## robles4242 (Oct 7, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> Unfortunately the update still showsView attachment 2961091
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How did you get to that page to view those options and boxes? I went to setting, apps, google framework, disabled notifications, it went away for a little then come back, i want to get where your at.

Someone said "open the app" then goto apps ect.... whats the first "app"?


----------



## sellersj27 (Oct 7, 2014)

robles4242 said:


> How did you get to that page to view those options and boxes? I went to setting, apps, google framework, disabled notifications, it went away for a little then come back, i want to get where your at.
> 
> Someone said "open the app" then goto apps ect.... whats the first "app"?

Click to collapse



The app is called disable service.  I will still see the update when I pull my taskbar down, but the notification icon is gone.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jglm4u (Oct 7, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> The app is called disable service.  I will still see the update when I pull my taskbar down, but the notification icon is gone.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I used gravity box to get rid of the notification and when pulling down the taskbar


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone have a problem with apps being constantly killed? Player plus and OpenVPN for me,  keep getting killed by the phone.


----------



## robles4242 (Oct 8, 2014)

Can you delete the update file? I went to the framework and removed show notifications andwent to the app listed above and unchecked the service update box nut it keeps showing up and is annoying as all hell!


----------



## robles4242 (Oct 8, 2014)

I also have one other question reguarding cell reception, i dont think any of the apps work to give you better service, i updated my PRL, is there anything else i can do to get a better signal (calls and or data signals)?

Also on the back cover battery plate, i see two metal tabs, i see they connect to some type of sticker with a conductive grid under it... is this an "antenna" and can it be modified or upgraded to work better?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 8, 2014)

robles4242 said:


> I also have one other question reguarding cell reception, i dont think any of the apps work to give you better service, i updated my PRL, is there anything else i can do to get a better signal (calls and or data signals)?
> 
> Also on the back cover battery plate, i see two metal tabs, i see they connect to some type of sticker with a conductive grid under it... is this an "antenna" and can it be modified or upgraded to work better?

Click to collapse



The antenna on the battery cover is for NFC, according to the user manual. 

Also, you can delete the firmware update. You'll need a root file explorer to navigate to /cache/, and it's a 250ish MB update.zip. 

>>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Recovery*

What if we take the update file and replace the recovery.img file in with the one that was made for our phone?
Edit: That way if we flash this update then we can simply flash back the broken kernel and get root back or even better flash the su files


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 9, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> What if we take the update file and replace the recovery.img file in with the one that was made for our phone?
> Edit: That way if we flash this update then we can simply flash back the broken kernel and get root back or even better flash the su files

Click to collapse



That would require someone to pull the update first. I think it's possible, but don't we need a way to sign the update for use with the stock recovery?

>>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 4.4... or maybe it's a Kindle Fire HD running Cyanogenmod 11<<<


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> That would require someone to pull the update first. I think it's possible, but don't we need a way to sign the update for use with the stock recovery?
> 
> >>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 4.4... or maybe it's a Kindle Fire HD running Cyanogenmod 11<<<

Click to collapse



I can post the update zip if that will help? I'm trying to see if there is any way to turn this update into something we can use.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 9, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> I can post the update zip if that will help? I'm trying to see if there is any way to turn this update into something we can use.

Click to collapse



You can post it, sure, but it's just a matter of a.) finding someone with the knowledge of adding the recovery image and root and zipping it all back together, and b.) finding someone willing to test it with the risk of bricking their phone. I'd do both, but I'm a poor community college student who can't afford to buy another phone if I brick it.

EDIT: We do have a way of booting ClockWorkMod via fastboot from a PC, so signing the update.zip may not be a problem after all (someone correct me if I'm wrong).

>>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 4.4... or maybe it's a Kindle Fire HD running Cyanogenmod 11


----------



## sellersj27 (Oct 9, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> What if we take the update file and replace the recovery.img file in with the one that was made for our phone?
> Edit: That way if we flash this update then we can simply flash back the broken kernel and get root back or even better flash the su files

Click to collapse



Where is the update zip stored?

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 9, 2014)

sellersj27 said:


> Where is the update zip stored?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Under /cache/ but you need a root explorer

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




Ph0enix_216 said:


> You can post it, sure, but it's just a matter of a.) finding someone with the knowledge of adding the recovery image and root and zipping it all back together, and b.) finding someone willing to test it with the risk of bricking their phone. I'd do both, but I'm a poor community college student who can't afford to buy another phone if I brick it.
> 
> EDIT: We do have a way of booting ClockWorkMod via fastboot from a PC, so signing the update.zip may not be a problem after all (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> >>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 4.4... or maybe it's a Kindle Fire HD running Cyanogenmod 11

Click to collapse



I think all that if it fails all that will happen is the update will fail. Because it should just be looking at the cert and say ya or ney to installing it. but then again i could be wrong.(most likely am)


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 9, 2014)

So to downgrade from the update all I have to do is fastboot, flash the recovery and then the z4 rom correct?


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 9, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> So to downgrade from the update all I have to do is fastboot, flash the recovery and then the z4 rom correct?

Click to collapse



From what i understand you boot into the recovery not flash it(correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 9, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> From what i understand you boot into the recovery not flash it(correct me if i'm wrong)

Click to collapse



That's what I meant, live boot into it, but the custom rom will not require anything special to be done to go from 4.4 to 4.3


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 9, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> That's what I meant, live boot into it, but the custom rom will not require anything special to be done to go from 4.4 to 4.3

Click to collapse



I believe so, do a backup first just because its a good thing to do.

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

tried modifying the update got status 7 from the clockwork recovery and a cert error from stock so i guess thats not going to work


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 9, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> I believe so, do a backup first just because its a good thing to do.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------
> 
> tried modifying the update got status 7 from the clockwork recovery and a cert error from stock so i guess thats not going to work

Click to collapse



So even though it is only a live boot it works just like an installed cwm?


----------



## danhalen1 (Oct 9, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> So even though it is only a live boot it works just like an installed cwm?

Click to collapse



yes it will backup/restore/flash stuff just fine.  Here's the thread on a different forum where donjuro took the update and made it flash able.
http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/872005-rom-zv4-updated-stock-rom.html


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 10, 2014)

danhalen1 said:


> yes it will backup/restore/flash stuff just fine.  Here's the thread on a different forum where donjuro took the update and made it flash able.
> http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/872005-rom-zv4-updated-stock-rom.html

Click to collapse



Sounds great, I'll try it tonight


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 10, 2014)

So , I put the CWM image on both the Internal and External but both times when in fastboot it loads a Firmware update page with 0% on it and my command just says "Waiting for device"
EDIT: I followed this: http://androidforums.com/volt-all-t...r-no-flashing-needed-working.html#post6660832 to try to enable fastboot but I do not have root to run the command


----------



## danhalen1 (Oct 10, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> So , I put the CWM image on both the Internal and External but both times when in fastboot it loads a Firmware update page with 0% on it and my command just says "Waiting for device"
> EDIT: I followed this: http://androidforums.com/volt-all-t...r-no-flashing-needed-working.html#post6660832 to try to enable fastboot but I do not have root to run the command

Click to collapse



So you have already done the OTA update to z4? How did you delete laf if you dont have root? if you are still on z3 use towelroot to root.  If you are on z4, you will have to downgrade to z3 by following http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/861292-how-restore-phone-dl-mode.html . Then root and follow the link i posted earlier. my cwm image needs to be on the computer so when you run fastboot boot cwm.img it will upload it to the phone then run it.


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 10, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> So , I put the CWM image on both the Internal and External but both times when in fastboot it loads a Firmware update page with 0% on it and my command just says "Waiting for device"
> EDIT: I followed this: http://androidforums.com/volt-all-t...r-no-flashing-needed-working.html#post6660832 to try to enable fastboot but I do not have root to run the command

Click to collapse



do you have access to a computer?


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## trueword1 (Oct 10, 2014)

*donot hesistate*



larrycl said:


> Regarding root, I haven't tried this yet (too nervous), but would the following work?
> In this XDA post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869&nocache=1&z=5419075393583626 about the LG G2, it implies that with KitKat 4.4.2, all you need to do to get root is (scroll to bottom of post for manual 4.4.2 method):
> 
> 1. install the correct ADB drivers on your PC (I used the clockworkmod universal drivers)
> ...

Click to collapse




i was hesistating  a lot b4 rooting my note 2 ,but actually i followed the steps very carefully and the mission done successfully and now i almost have note 3 s5 hybrid instead of stock note and either way the guaranty period expired


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 10, 2014)

trueword1 said:


> i was hesistating  a lot b4 rooting my note 2 ,but actually i followed the steps very carefully and the mission done successfully and now i almost have note 3 s5 hybrid instead of stock note and either way the guaranty period expired

Click to collapse



It doesn't work on our phone


----------



## trueword1 (Oct 10, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> It doesn't work on our phone

Click to collapse




but i have another phone which is note 2 not LG


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 10, 2014)

trueword1 said:


> but i have another phone which is note 2 not LG

Click to collapse



Then go post about it in the Note 2 section
Edit: Here is the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-2


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 10, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> do you have access to a computer?

Click to collapse



Yes, Linux and Windows



danhalen1 said:


> So you have already done the OTA update to z4? How did you delete laf if you dont have root? if you are still on z3 use towelroot to root.  If you are on z4, you will have to downgrade to z3 by following http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/861292-how-restore-phone-dl-mode.html . Then root and follow the link i posted earlier. my cwm image needs to be on the computer so when you run fastboot boot cwm.img it will upload it to the phone then run it.

Click to collapse



I am a recent purchaere of the Volt, never did a custom ROM. The day  I got it the latest OTA was pushed.


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 10, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> Yes, Linux and Windows
> 
> 
> 
> I am a recent purchaere of the Volt, never did a custom ROM. The day  I got it the latest OTA was pushed.

Click to collapse



What you need to do is use adb and fastboot to execute those commands from your computer. Let me see if i can find a good link for you.


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 10, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> What you need to do is use adb and fastboot to execute those commands from your computer. Let me see if i can find a good link for you.

Click to collapse



But the CWM page said fastboot had to be enabled over download mode, which requires root.


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 10, 2014)

go here and follow the instructions. DON'T use terminal emulator and you shouldn't need root.
http://androidforums.com/volt-all-t...ck-bootloader-no-flashing-needed-working.html


----------



## danhalen1 (Oct 10, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> But the CWM page said fastboot had to be enabled over download mode, which requires root.

Click to collapse



It does. I would double check in settings >about phone> software information >build number. If you are on ls740zv3 use towel root.  If you are on ls740zv4 you need to use something else to downgrade back to zv3.   Here is a tutorial i wrote on another forum. 
http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/874943-so-you-upgraded-z4-lost-root-guide.html

This brief tutorial lets you go back to zv3, then root, then get fastboot, then boot cwm to flash the debloated zv4 so you will updated and still have root.


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 10, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> But the CWM page said fastboot had to be enabled over download mode, which requires root.

Click to collapse



Actually if you flashed the rom listed here: http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/872005-rom-zv4-updated-stock-rom.html you should be able to use towel root to get root back
Edit: It's basically the OTA update with the v3 kernel so towelroot will still work on it.


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 10, 2014)

dtb1987 said:


> go here and follow the instructions. DON'T use terminal emulator and you shouldn't need root.
> http://androidforums.com/volt-all-t...ck-bootloader-no-flashing-needed-working.html

Click to collapse



The second command used is "su" which I cannot

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




dtb1987 said:


> Actually if you flashed the rom listed here: http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/872005-rom-zv4-updated-stock-rom.html you should be able to use towel root to get root back
> Edit: It's basically the OTA update with the v3 kernel so towelroot will still work on it.

Click to collapse



How would I go about flashing without cwm?


----------



## dtb1987 (Oct 10, 2014)

hunterk11 said:


> The second command used is "su" which I cannot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to use towel root, if that doesn't work try this: http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/874943-so-you-upgraded-z4-lost-root-guide.html

You will have to downgrade and then flash the upgrade listed in the link


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Oct 11, 2014)

*does the ota get blocked by root?*

i have been trying to update but during the install it stops half way and reboots
also what does the ota have and is there a point to download it?


----------



## jglm4u (Oct 11, 2014)

So if I upgrade to v4 and than downgrade and re root than upgrade by flashing the v4. I can have root? Or do I have to just stay on v3?


----------



## jglm4u (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone know how can I edit this shortcuts?


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 11, 2014)

jglm4u said:


> So if I upgrade to v4 and than downgrade and re root than upgrade by flashing the v4. I can have root? Or do I have to just stay on v3?

Click to collapse



This


danhalen1 said:


> It does. I would double check in settings >about phone> software information >build number. If you are on ls740zv3 use towel root.  If you are on ls740zv4 you need to use something else to downgrade back to zv3.   Here is a tutorial i wrote on another forum.
> http://androidforums.com/volt-all-things-root/874943-so-you-upgraded-z4-lost-root-guide.html
> 
> This brief tutorial lets you go back to zv3, then root, then get fastboot, then boot cwm to flash the debloated zv4 so you will updated and still have root.

Click to collapse


----------



## hunterk11 (Oct 12, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> This
> 
> [quote name="hunterk11" post=55942568]But the CWM page said fastboot had to be enabled over download mode, which requires root<br />
> <br />
> ...

Click to collapse



.[/QUOTE]
I am on zv4 and that downgrade looks like a real pain in the ass, especially since 4g and multiple carriers are involved. I think I will just wait for the next masterkey. Thanks for yalls time though


----------



## progamerqwerty (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey guys I am having a lot of issues with my phone the lg Volt I rooted it and used the app freedom which when I uninstalled messed up my hosts file. So normally I would just delete the file and go on with my day. Well now instead of doing that my device updated and got unrooted and towelroot which was how I rooted it before says my phone isn't supported. I have a pc if needed but could one of you please help me root this phone again but without a one tap root because none of those are working. I have tried running adb commands on my computer but it says error no device found every time so thankyou for reading and I would be so great full. if you could help me with this thankyou


----------



## sellersj27 (Oct 16, 2014)

There is a link to androids forums a few posts up that will detail what you need to do.  Give that a read and if you need help just post here.  

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kroniq (Oct 19, 2014)

Can somebody help me out a bit? I'm on Boost and  I have rooted and tried to update to zv4. It downloads the 236 mb zip and then i let it install. It gets about a quarter of the way through and quits. I was thinking maybe it was the root so i did a factory reset and realized that it didnt even reset anything. Still had all my apps. Still have root but it will not allow me to finish activating it without a force close.  I was wondering if root was the problem keeping me from updating, or what. I cannot use any lg apps on my phone either after a reset. 

 I was also wondering if someone could provide me with lghome.apk and the home selector apk. I have tried downloading them but to no avail. Id rather have the one made for the volt  instead of one for a different device


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## halrulez (Oct 20, 2014)

How many dang people in a row are going to ask the same damn thing? READ PEOPLE READ. Please people for the love of android learn how to use a forum.


----------



## robles4242 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a question. I had an LG Volt, kept it forever, and the day before my case come in i dropped it and shattered the screen. So I went to Radioshack used my $50 insurance i paid and got a new one. Well a few months later, i was using it to tether internet. On my girlfriends computer. A windows 8.1 HP Pavilion 23. It worked great, I was using PDANET and unlocked the full version. I was tethering internet and picked my phone up went to hit the button on the side to turn my screen on and all of a sudden the computer beeped, the sound it makes when you unplug the usb and disconnect a device. At that point my phone instantly suddenly powered off. It had no response to the power button,being plugged in or hard reset button combinations, i tried a brand new battery, and even used a cut charger and directly connected the wires to the prongs that touch the battery. It did NOTHING! Completely bricked. Now keep in mine i teatheted internet everyday for a month straight multiple times a day, using my lhone while it was plugged in and everything. Never a problem until that day, October 1st. So i went back to Radio Shack, used my $50 insurance again, and got another new LG Volt. Well between October 1st and October 20th, i didnt use my phone to teather, because I had upgraded my girlfriends phone on the 1st from a LG Optimous Slider with 2.3.4 or 2.4.3. (I forget for sure, but it wouldnt work to tether) to a Kyocera Event with version 4.x something. So she has been using her phone, and her data usage was getting pretty high, soi figured while I was over she could use my phone and use some of my data, being the nice guy I am. Well sure as ****, my phone is tethering for an hour or so, and im using it here and there, everythings cool. Then i come back over, pick my phone up, and BAM! Off it goes. No response at all to anything. Same as last time. Went back to RadioShack, at 8:05 PM when it happened, and they were closed. So i had to go without a phone the whole night, until the next morning. I went in, told them what happened, and they tried charging it, a new battery, found out it obviously wasnt working. So i got another new phone, without having to use my insurance, because i was within the 30 days. 

I want to know, WHAT in the world is possibly making this happen? Ive only used the approved USB cable that came with the phone.  At first it worked a long time and nothing happened, then it did out of no where. She tethered all the time for those 20 days, nothing happened to her phone, then i go use it again, and BAM i got bricked. WHY??? I have my phone rooted, which was only a towel root, and i have not updated to the new update version If those mean anything? Im scared to tether again because new phones are frustrating. I hate loosing all my **** and trying to get everything back to the way it was. And sick of paying the $50 insurance, because now they raised it to $80, and now a $25 deductible. If its not MY fault it broke, ie cracked screen or whatever i dont feel ishould have to forkout any money.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Remove update notification with and without root.*



fastracer said:


> Is there a way to stop the upgrade message from appearing in the notifications? Edit the build.prop? Thanks

Click to collapse



Disable "show notification" under Google play services.

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Tethering drains the crap off of your battery. So if you stick on the charger the enemy entire time, that'll battery will go bad and will not charge, and probably has fried some internals in the back.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




Kroniq said:


> Can somebody help me out a bit? I'm on Boost and  I have rooted and tried to update to zv4. It downloads the 236 mb zip and then i let it install. It gets about a quarter of the way through and quits. I was thinking maybe it was the root so i did a factory reset and realized that it didnt even reset anything. Still had all my apps. Still have root but it will not allow me to finish activating it without a force close.  I was wondering if root was the problem keeping me from updating, or what. I cannot use any lg apps on my phone either after a reset.
> 
> I was also wondering if someone could provide me with lghome.apk and the home selector apk. I have tried downloading them but to no avail. Id rather have the one made for the volt  instead of one for a different device

Click to collapse



Unroot from SU. Factory reset won't do anything until u you do that.


----------



## jglm4u (Oct 23, 2014)

I deleted some system apps like many of the LG apps and bloat ware.  Would there be any issues if I try to upgrade my phone?


----------



## robles4242 (Oct 25, 2014)

How do i update PRL again??


----------



## warlock8700 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dose anyone know where I can find a custom recovery for the lg volt I don't care if its cwm or twrp I really need a custom recovery on this phone in order to push it to its limits even if you can send me to a form thanks in advance

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## warlock8700 (Oct 25, 2014)

And to update the prl you need to go into the update page in settings I'll attach a pic of what you are looking for

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirPeanut (Oct 25, 2014)

*Stuck in a custom animation boot loop*

Please help I inserted a custom animation and rebooted but it loads up and stops half way through. Phone is rooted with no custom recovery and I think boot loader is locked. I've gone into recovery and tried wiping cache and no luck. I've took out the battery for 30 seconds and reinserted and wiped the cache again and factory reseted it and still no luck. Please help


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 25, 2014)

warlock8700 said:


> Dose anyone know where I can find a custom recovery for the lg volt I don't care if its cwm or twrp I really need a custom recovery on this phone in order to push it to its limits even if you can send me to a form thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



[quote name="notreal456789" post=54557133]So I was reading this,  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2702629,,,,,,I is this y when I flashed this custom recovery, it only boots to a black screen,.....my phone starts fine I just re-flash my backup recovery back to it lol,,,, but it's called loki<br />
<br />
Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
the G2 isnt our phone, not the same at all. Loki doesnt work after the most recent 4.4 android update. The recovery you flashed is for a different phone. <br />
<br />
On the subject of a recovery for the ls740 i just got the the one i compiled to work for our phone. <br />
<br />
cwm-based recovery v6.0.3.7<br />
<br />
You can run this in fastboot without flashing it if you like, or you could also flash it as your main recovery if you wish. I am just booting it in fastboot myself. This should backup all the partitions to the sdcard. It seems fine on mine so far just waiting for it to generate the md5<br />
<br />
This is the first and possibly only version i will be compiling and releasing. If there is a major bug i do not know if i will be able to fix it. If you are interested in picking up where i am or collaborating pm me.<br />
<br />
You most likely need the bootloader unlocked for this to work. <br />
<br />
fastboot boot cwma1.img and it will boot into the recovery. DO NOT FLASH IT AS YOUR RECOVERY, IT DOES NOT WORK.<br />
dropbox link<br />
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8verc01kr8gnzq/cwma1.img<br />
<br />
<br />
Assume anything you do to your phone will brick it.<br/>


----------



## danhalen1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Child's Play said:


> [quote name="notreal456789" post=54557133]So I was reading this,  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2702629,,,,,,I is this y when I flashed this custom recovery, it only boots to a black screen,.....my phone starts fine I just re-flash my backup recovery back to it lol,,,, but it's called loki<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



<br />
<br />
the G2 isnt our phone, not the same at all. Loki doesnt work after the most recent 4.4 android update. The recovery you flashed is for a different phone. <br />
<br />
On the subject of a recovery for the ls740 i just got the the one i compiled to work for our phone. <br />
<br />
cwm-based recovery v6.0.3.7<br />
<br />
You can run this in fastboot without flashing it if you like, or you could also flash it as your main recovery if you wish. I am just booting it in fastboot myself. This should backup all the partitions to the sdcard. It seems fine on mine so far just waiting for it to generate the md5<br />
<br />
This is the first and possibly only version i will be compiling and releasing. If there is a major bug i do not know if i will be able to fix it. If you are interested in picking up where i am or collaborating pm me.<br />
<br />
You most likely need the bootloader unlocked for this to work. <br />
<br />
fastboot boot cwma1.img and it will boot into the recovery. DO NOT FLASH IT AS YOUR RECOVERY, IT DOES NOT WORK.<br />
dropbox link<br />
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8verc01kr8gnzq/cwma1.img<br />
<br />
<br />
Assume anything you do to your phone will brick it.<br/>[/QUOTE]

Heres the link to my posts that detail what you have to do. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55594741#post55594741


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 25, 2014)

> You can run this in fastboot without flashing it if you like, or you could also flash it as your main recovery if you wish.

Click to collapse



Wait, we CAN flash it as the main recovery? Do you have instructions for how to do this or confirmation it works?

>>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 25, 2014)

No it doesnt work. U just boot cwm recovery


----------



## danhalen1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Wait, we CAN flash it as the main recovery? Do you have instructions for how to do this or confirmation it works?
> 
> >>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<

Click to collapse



Sorry i didnt realize i never edited my post. You can only boot into cwm (you can make and restore backups), you cannot flash it and have it work at this time. I can confirm it works........i compiled it. The instructions are in each post that was linked.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 26, 2014)

danhalen1 said:


> Sorry i didnt realize i never edited my post. You can only boot into cwm (you can make and restore backups), you cannot flash it and have it work at this time. I can confirm it works........i compiled it. The instructions are in each post that was linked.

Click to collapse



Gotcha... I've already used your CWM, I was just excited because I thought someone had found a way to flash it as the default recovery, as booting it from the PC is a pain in the rear. 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## danhalen1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Gotcha... I've already used your CWM, I was just excited because I thought someone had found a way to flash it as the default recovery, as booting it from the PC is a pain in the rear.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ahhh gotcha, sorry for the mix up.  Well don't give up hope yet. There's a project that hasn't been released for the g3 yet, the Bump! method. If and when they release the tools or method i will update my recovery asap as long as our phone is (hopefully, fingers crossed) vulnerable to the same exploit.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 27, 2014)

danhalen1 said:


> ahhh gotcha, sorry for the mix up.  Well don't give up hope yet. There's a project that hasn't been released for the g3 yet, the Bump! method. If and when they release the tools or method i will update my recovery asap as long as our phone is (hopefully, fingers crossed) vulnerable to the same exploit.

Click to collapse



I'm assuming your recover can be used to wipe and install custom ROMs, correct? I'm planning to see if I can build CyanogenMod for this device. 


>>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<


----------



## danhalen1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> I'm assuming your recover can be used to wipe and install custom ROMs, correct? I'm planning to see if I can build CyanogenMod for this device.
> 
> 
> >>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<

Click to collapse



As far as i know it should be able to do both. A user on android forums made a stock debloated rom that flashes fine. User quarx has a github for the lg l90, hes sorted more than a few problems on the l90 out and has source for cm11 and kernel, our phones share some similarities so that might be helpful to you.   The only thing holding back a cm11 port at this point is the still locked down secureboot. That is hopefully where Bump! comes into play.


----------



## REDRIVERSREAPER (Oct 30, 2014)

*help*

I cannot for the life of me fugure out how to get root access on my lg volt its currently lgls740 v4 i bought it as such and have heard of a rollback method to get back to version v3 when it was still rootable to provide root the provider is boost ive tried all the towel root modstring and random one click apps out there not a thing please if anyone could provide me with step by step instructions on what to do it would be greatly greatly appreciated
	
	



```

```


----------



## Child's Play (Oct 30, 2014)

REDRIVERSREAPER said:


> I cannot for the life of me fugure out how to get root access on my lg volt its currently lgls740 v4 i bought it as such and have heard of a rollback method to get back to version v3 when it was still rootable to provide root the provider is boost ive tried all the towel root modstring and random one click apps out there not a thing please if anyone could provide me with step by step instructions on what to do it would be greatly greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read page 28-29


----------



## marth141 (Nov 1, 2014)

To be honest, at this point of development with the LG Volt. I would recommend to any user to acquire root at the very least. Get SU going and Busy Box, then install xposed.

Custom ROMs are what we're all looking for, but I've came to notice that you can acquire a lot of the same things via xposed modules anyhow. Recommended xposed modules for anyone who is curious...

Greenify - Also a root app. This app forces selected apps to stay force closed. i.e. FACEBOOK. Unless you've removed it. But otherwise, a lot of apps try to keep themselves alive no matter what. Greenify can improve battery life and memory on your phone via keeping a lot of different apps closed or "Hibernated" As greenify keeps it. Once you're done using the app, Greenify should hibernate the app itself in a matter of minutes.

Viper4Android - BEST MUSIC DRIVER EVER. That is however, subjective to say. But, it is a very good root audio app, especially for those of us who have long commutes and want to feel some thumping music on the road.

GravityBox - I haven't used a lot of this, however, it does offer a lot of things that can make your phone look different or make things easier to navigate around your phone. Very nice to have.

Titanium Backup - You can never have enough backups.

Now, considering that we have a recovery that works live off a computer and can make backups and restore, be sure to do all of that as you're going to play with your phone. Stay safe.


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## Novouser (Nov 2, 2014)

*Hi*

Hello everybody,
I'm new user to this forum.

I'd like some help on LG Volt phones that I bought.
The phones located in Israel and I would like to use them here.
During purchase I missed the "small letters" that these phones mostly support CDMA network even though in the specification was mentioned that it can operate in GSM network as well.

at this point, I have two phones locked to any foreign sim-card and operates in CDMA network only.
I read that by changing IMEI or using IMEI it is possible to unlock these phones to any sim-card and it'll operate in GSM network.
so far it was unsuccessful.


I'd appreciate any help on the matter.


----------



## marth141 (Nov 5, 2014)

Novouser said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm new user to this forum.
> 
> I'd like some help on LG Volt phones that I bought.
> ...

Click to collapse



Although it could be possible, I wouldn't bet anything on it. After reading through this whole thread and trying to stay up to date on it, as well as with any progress regarding the LG Volt, you're kind of out of luck.

There is nothing we can do to get it from CDMA to GSM, hell, we haven't even been able to flash a recovery onto this phone. There is no way I would think we'd be able to get it to change it's network dealings.

That's a little too blunt but it's how it is. You'd have better luck to pick up a GSM compatible phone from the start and work that way.


----------



## Novouser (Nov 5, 2014)

*Thank you*



marth141 said:


> Although it could be possible, I wouldn't bet anything on it. After reading through this whole thread and trying to stay up to date on it, as well as with any progress regarding the LG Volt, you're kind of out of luck.
> 
> There is nothing we can do to get it from CDMA to GSM, hell, we haven't even been able to flash a recovery onto this phone. There is no way I would think we'd be able to get it to change it's network dealings.
> 
> That's a little too blunt but it's how it is. You'd have better luck to pick up a GSM compatible phone from the start and work that way.

Click to collapse





Thanks for your reply.
Do you know if LG L90 is GSM compatible for world-wide usage?


----------



## NeoGraven (Nov 8, 2014)

*Inactive usage?*

Hey folks, just wondering.. I left Boost to go back to VM and the HTC Desire816 (which is awesome, btw) and my LG Volt get stuck on this activation window and I can't do anything else. Is there a way around this? I like to use my old phones via wifi, but I can't do crap with this thing like it is.

Any ideas?

Cheers!


----------



## Cyph3r15 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have the Lg ls740 and its rooted. I used towelroot and it worked like a charm.


----------



## zlebors (Nov 11, 2014)

which one should I choose... all of three quite the same in specs

LG Volt (BM), LG Volt (SPR), LG Lucid 3 (VZW)

Volt BM & SPR does have IR Blaster right?
Lucid 3 is worldphone (I can use either gsm/cdma sim cards in my country)


----------



## slipk487 (Nov 11, 2014)

we got an actual cwm recovery now we just need some roms or kernels. ive tried compiling my self to no success.


----------



## robles4242 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there an.m app i can use to bypass paying for hot spot services on Virgin Mobile? Im rooted... can that help any?


----------



## Jesseferd (Nov 17, 2014)

Use WiFi tether router, I've been using it with no problems


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 17, 2014)

Jesseferd said:


> Use XDA's USB tether app. It's a life-saver

Click to collapse



Which app is that? Also, I read somewhere that after using 1 GB when tethering with this phone, it bricks. 

>>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<


----------



## jglm4u (Nov 23, 2014)

Anybody think this would work for us? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2900614


----------



## leo_hacker82 (Nov 26, 2014)

hello..i just received from lg volts from usa..and i dont have ths spc and all the  apps dont work...getprop ril.MSL not work.. meid converter dont work, logcat dont display anything..any one know where is the spc allowed in system, maybe can edit in build prop or something..when i can change or display the spc...i need to enable diag mode to activate my phones im from mexico..please


----------



## johnsweb (Nov 26, 2014)

*Did anybody unlock lg volt ls740 by unlock code?*

Hi guys,

I recently purchased Lg Volt ls740 from Virgin US and I have not been able to unlock it by unlock code.
Every site I visit say "if the phone's IMEI begins with 9900, the can not be unlocked"
Have anyone done it?

Please help

Thanks


----------



## lwang9 (Nov 27, 2014)

johnsweb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently purchased Lg Volt ls740 from Virgin US and I have not been able to unlock it by unlock code.
> Every site I visit say "if the phone's IMEI begins with 9900, the can not be unlocked"
> ...

Click to collapse



You could root it and install 3rd party ROM such as CM11. The GSM sim card is usable in most of 3rd party ROM.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thing is, we have no custom ROMs for this device yet. We have a recovery we can boot via fastboot but no permanent recovery or ROMs. CM11 would be nice though. 

>>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<


----------



## Jesseferd (Nov 27, 2014)

The sim is for 4g... Not gsm. So the unlock you refer to is not possible.

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

There is tons of support for this phone on Androidforums.com


----------



## robles4242 (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone use Virgin Mobile? When you log into your aount on their website theres a messaging section where your supposed to be able to see your text messages displayed but when you click on view nothing is available. Why do they have that setup and option when it dosent work?

And is there an app or way i can use hotspot without having to pay $5 a day on a plan? Every app ive tried so far brings up the error that im not subscribed to the hotspot and tethering servce.

Also I need to find a way to bypass the data throttle cap. 2.5GB goes by so fast and they cut the speed down to snail style!!


----------



## danhalen1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Thing is, we have no custom ROMs for this device yet. We have a recovery we can boot via fastboot but no permanent recovery or ROMs. CM11 would be nice though.
> 
> >>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<

Click to collapse



Oh i should update , You can bump my cwm recovery image. It will then be flash able and permanent.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 28, 2014)

danhalen1 said:


> Oh i should update , You can bump my cwm recovery image. It will then be flash able and permanent.

Click to collapse



Really? Sweet! Do you have instructions for how to do so?

>>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<


----------



## danhalen1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Really? Sweet! Do you have instructions for how to do so?
> 
> >>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<

Click to collapse



here you go.

http://androidforums.com/threads/working-cwm-recovery.880181/

He already bumped my cwm so you dont have to do anything.


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 29, 2014)

danhalen1 said:


> here you go.
> 
> http://androidforums.com/threads/working-cwm-recovery.880181/
> 
> He already bumped my cwm so you dont have to do anything.

Click to collapse



Niiiiiiiiiiice, flashed it with Flashify. Works like a charm!


----------



## ilikecaffeinealot (Nov 29, 2014)

Can the Boost Mobile LG Volt be flashed to work with Page Plus? I've been looking around for a way to do it, but haven't found anything so far. I'm a relative noob at flashing phones, but eager to learn and would love to get these two shiny new LG Volt's working on Page Plus.

Thanks.


----------



## stites00 (Nov 29, 2014)

*rpot lg ls740*

So in order to root relatively easy you need to revert your software back to V3 . Once this is done you can install towel root and one click root the device.


----------



## zlebors (Nov 29, 2014)

robles4242 said:


> I finally got my MSL SPC NUMBER. in the ##data# menu is there any suggested changes to be made? Im googleing but cant find much rather changing IPs to all 0s and disable rev tunneling.  Im iniating a speed test but i belive that removed my capped data throotle.

Click to collapse



how did you get your MSL code? I've been looking around figuring out how to obtain the MSL code.
in order to get the MSL, some people said it can be obtained through CDMA Workshop, but in order to get your phone detected by CDMA WS you need to enable DIAG Mode which is need the MSL Code itself.. 

I have root access


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 29, 2014)

*tried it?*

Sorry if I missed it, 
But has anyone had success with this method to get root on the LG Volt? (boost mobile)

http://theunlockr.com/2014/08/22/how-to-root-the-lg-volt/


> Rooting the LG Volt
> 
> 1. Open a web browser on your device and head over to the Towelroot website.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## cartersball (Nov 30, 2014)

That method only works for the ZV3 software. If your Volt has the ZV4 update you'll need to downgrade to ZV3 to use Towelroot.

Sent from my Liquid Smooth E4GT


----------



## culot (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone got a link to the ZV4 TOT? I know it's available for sale at LGBBS (along with the manual, which also I would love), but I'm a gutterdweller and cannot swing that.


----------



## Dan GArner (Dec 2, 2014)

*Remove Hands Free Activation*

Hi, I just got the LG Volt Boost Mobile version.  I would like to use this as a wifi only device.  Is there any way to remove the Hands Free Activation that launches every boot?  
Steps already taken:
Rest version back to v3 so I could use Towelroot
Rooted the device
renamed every sprint apk to bak
renamed activation apk to bak
Read all of the post on the Thread and searched all over the internet.
I don't have a SprintDM.apk 

Any suggestions

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Rasa11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dan GArner said:


> Hi, I just got the LG Volt Boost Mobile version.  I would like to use this as a wifi only device.  Is there any way to remove the Hands Free Activation that launches every boot?
> Steps already taken:
> Rest version back to v3 so I could use Towelroot
> Rooted the device
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you explain exactly what you mean "Hands free activation that launches every boot" ?
I just got the same phone a few days ago, and I am not totally sure what "hands free activation" even means..
But the first few boots I kept getting a popup window (which Im now unsure of what it was), and not 100% sure what I did to stop it,  But it no longer happens and my phone boots up normally now like my Nexus does.   I might be confused by what you mean though.


----------



## Dan GArner (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re*

I do not plan on activating my Phone through Boost.  I am going to use it as wifi only (Making it a device for my kids).  A nag screen comes up every boot trying to activate the phone.  I have removed the sim card

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Rasa11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dan GArner said:


> I do not plan on activating my Phone through Boost.  I am going to use it as wifi only (Making it a device for my kids).  A nag screen comes up every boot trying to activate the phone.  I have removed the sim card
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan

Click to collapse



Oh Ok, Gotcha now.  Sorry for the confusion. 
(de;eted rest of post due to confusion). lol , Sorry man, WIsh I could help.


----------



## Dan GArner (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks, I tried turning off talkback but my nag screen for Hands Free Activation keeps coming up.


----------



## Child's Play (Dec 3, 2014)

Dan GArner said:


> Thanks, I tried turning off talkback but my nag screen for Hands Free Activation keeps coming up.

Click to collapse



try renaming Zone-Sprint.apk to Zone-Sprint.apk.bak in /system/priv-app


----------



## Dan GArner (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks, I tried renameing Zone-Sprint.apk to bak, it but it still comes up

Hands Free Activation
Waiting for Repy
If you are not already working with a representative, select activate now

tries 5 times each boot

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------

I went through 1 by one until I found it.

To disable the Hands Free Activation on the Boost Mobile LG Volt740 - rename the LGDMSClient.apk to .bak in the system/ app folder


----------



## shakazoid (Dec 3, 2014)

Dan GArner said:


> Thanks, I tried renameing Zone-Sprint.apk to bak, it but it still comes up
> 
> Hands Free Activation
> Waiting for Repy
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the sprint version, I believe all i had to do was let it go thru with activation process that will ultimately fail since i never registered the MEID with Boost /sprint nor selected a plan. Then afterwards just turn off mobile network and configure ur wifi. Just got mine 2day. On the sprint version , first page of manual advised going to a website to register MEID and select plan, since I didn't do either activation failed . Hope that helps.


----------



## shakazoid (Dec 3, 2014)

shakazoid said:


> I have the sprint version, I believe all i had to do was let it go thru with activation process that will ultimately fail since i never registered the MEID with Boost /sprint nor selected a plan. Then afterwards just turn off mobile network and configure ur wifi. Just got mine 2day. On the sprint version , first page of manual advised going to a website to register MEID and select plan, since I didn't do either activation failed . Hope that helps.

Click to collapse



 oops , guess I gave you wrong info. That did not work , apparently  did not realize it was still doing it each time i rebooted cos i was so preoccupied with reading info on how to root it. I also tried removing the Sim card b4 powering but got same activation request. Unfortunately without MSL code , one cannot program it manually  stop the activation nonsense..


----------



## Dan GArner (Dec 3, 2014)

shakazoid said:


> oops , guess I gave you wrong info. That did not work , apparently  did not realize it was still doing it each time i rebooted cos i was so preoccupied with reading info on how to root it. I also tried removing the Sim card b4 powering but got same activation request. Unfortunately without MSL code , one cannot program it manually  stop the activation nonsense..

Click to collapse



Do you have LGDMSClient.apk in the system/ app folder?  If so changing to .bak might work for you also.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Tutorial*

Good evening  ladies and gents. I would like to know if anyone here would be kind enough to demonstrate a video tutorial on flashing a cwm recovery. I took a look at flashify, which seems like a great tool, but my current stock recovery no longer works because I 'broke' it by trying to flash the G3 keyboard with a locked bootloader Now every time I boot into it, I get either a package error or (When factory resetting the device) the screen will hang at "Factory Reset in Progress" until I pull the battery. Even if a video isn't recorded, I'd appreciate some help. Looking forward to a CM12 ROM in the works too.

*Edit: Ok, so I used Flashify and it looks like CWM is working My problem now is that I don't know how to unlock the bootloader. I'd like some help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## zombieguy (Dec 4, 2014)

*Soft Bricked for two months. Fastboot stuck...*

So, I did everything right except...
I DIDN'T BACK UP LAF!
When i turn on phone, Lg Logo comes up with:
[450] fastboot_init( )
[550] USB init ept @ 0xffe0000
[570] udc_start( )

If i plug into to charge with phone off:
Same first three as above, plus..
[700] -- reset --
[700] --portchange--
[890] --reset--
[1130] fastboot: processing commands

LgFlash Tool seems to start to work some as I
 CAN access download mode.
But i can't get any further because..
NO MINI OS!
I can access the frozen Factory Reset screen, 
but even after leaving in for 24 hours, it stays frozen
WHEN I TRY TO USE LAF TOOL... won't install laf.. Glitches download mode and everything is written in double letters.
Something like 
DDOOWWNNLLOOAADD MMOODDEE
boot: pass
Recovery: failure to access tree

ANY IDEAS? BTW.. i fully restored my Lg G3 with no problems


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Cyanogenmod for L90*

So I was browsing some sites a few minutes ago and I found this ---------> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-l90/development/rom-cyanogenmod-11-lg-l90-lg-d415-t2871371  Considering the L90 is practically the same device as LS740, and the same CWM recovery is used, is it possible that we can use this CM11 ROM for the LS740?


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Dec 4, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> So I was browsing some sites a few minutes ago and I found this ---------> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-l90/development/rom-cyanogenmod-11-lg-l90-lg-d415-t2871371  Considering the L90 is practically the same device as LS740, and the same CWM recovery is used, is it possible that we can use this CM11 ROM for the LS740?

Click to collapse



I don't know, every ROM comes with a custom boot image built specifically for that device based on a stock kernel. Flashing ROMs for a device that is different from your own sounds like a good way to brick your phone, even with a stable recovery. 

>>>Sent from my rooted LGLS470 (Volt)<<<


----------



## Valuetag (Dec 4, 2014)

*I have also*

Yes, this is a very good phone, actually I am using it from quite some time.
Battery problem may be the issue but overall good.



NeoGraven said:


> Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!
> 
> Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?

Click to collapse


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Quick Remote*

Hey all, I was a bit curious last night as I was trying top flash or install the G3 version of the quick remote. Unfortunately, it failed and now I don't have a quick remote app. I found an apk to install, but i can get past the EULA agreement screen since there isn't a checkbox to touch in order to get to the app. Any suggestions?


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's the factory image and steps to installing for the LG VOLT

http://androidface.com/firmware/lg-volt-ls740-stock-firmware-usb-drivers-and-lg-flash-tool-software/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Dec 9, 2014)

Battery life with the V4 update while using ART

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rasa11 (Dec 9, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> Battery life with the V4 update while using ART
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've been thinking of trying to use ART ,
So are you saying battery life is even better while using it?
As it stands now, I've never seen a phone battery last as long as my Volt does, (last forever) lol
but I'm always willing to further increase that time if possible.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Dec 9, 2014)

Rasa11 said:


> I've been thinking of trying to use ART ,
> So are you saying battery life is even better while using it?
> As it stands now, I've never seen a phone battery last as long as my Volt does, (last forever) lol
> but I'm always willing to further increase that time if possible.

Click to collapse



Yes. I wouldn't say it's a very significant increase, but it does use the battery efficiently, as well as improve speed. The image I attached was with moderate usage. I have yet to do a comparison between usage and between Dalvick and ART.  However, today I will try to use it in high usage to see how much battery I can get.

This was also using battery saver at 30% too.


----------



## SPHM900 (Dec 13, 2014)

*SOLUTION!!*

http://androidforums.com/threads/how-to-restore-phone-with-dl-mode.861292/


this method worked for me. afterwards i made a nandroid backup and then was able to update to V4 with root. i forget how i was able to flash root i think i did it with a zip file. its all on XDA and google. 

oh. root with towelroot after downgrading to V3, then after installing custom recovery nandroid, then find the root zip. again its somewhere.

now my question is who is going to do custom kernel development?

roms can me copied fairly easily over your stock system. i want voltage control. i want this phone to be as fast as my GS4 and as efficient as a flip phone.


----------



## surgical1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Holidays! 
HOW did you root your
LS740? Can you provide
step-by-step instructions,
along with the Problem used?
Would appreciate it.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HigherVoltageLife (Dec 15, 2014)

*Cm11 in alpha stage*

Theres a alpha cm11 in the works over at Android fourms whoshottjr an bad_mofo are working on got sum bugs to work out but from i been reading looks kinda stable just posting over here to hopfully get them some help. Yet another big step in a good future for the volt


----------



## yoshirocks9 (Dec 15, 2014)

*cwm on volt*



Trozzul said:


> This is 10 billions time better than a Galaxy s2, it has the same specs as the Moto G (just bigger display) which is the same performance as a Galaxy s3, the s3 is a little tiny bit better
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------
> 
> if anyone needs help getting CWM on it after they have rooted it ill help  someone out.

Click to collapse



Could you help me install CWM on Lg Volt for Boost?


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Dec 15, 2014)

*CWM Recovery*

[/URL]





yoshirocks9 said:


> Could you help me install CWM on Lg Volt for Boost?

Click to collapse



The recovery image is in this link---------->http://androidforums.com/threads/working-cwm-recovery.880181/<--------------
Use flashify (Simplest method), which you can download from here------------->https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.flashify<----------------

Open Flashify. Then, it will ask you for root permissions. Afterwards, click on zip image (or recovery, whichever you fancy) and find the file you downloaded from Google Drive. Once that image is loaded, click okay (or if you want to flash something else, you should do so now) and your device should reboot.

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

I'm really looking forward to this CM11 coming to the Volt. However, I wonder if it's possible to keep certain apps like quick remote and quick memo (LG apps I use frequently) in the process of this build. I wouldn't mind be the guinea pig in this test, but I'll have to purchase another micro sd card before that happens.


----------



## ankurcshah (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone figure out a way for MSL/SPC


----------



## dtb1987 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Custom Rom*

Anyone try this?
http://www.**********.org/mp3-0/lg-volt-6357.html

Edit or this one: http://androidforums.com/threads/de...orking-cell-service-semi-working-data.886984/


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find the twrp image for the volt. I currently have cmw installed and I'd like to try a different recovery. So far, the link I ran across happened to be some crappy advertisement with crap that needs your personal information, I'd rather just download it from drive or tiny URL.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Dec 26, 2014)

monsieur_beau19 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the twrp image for the volt. I currently have cmw installed and I'd like to try a different recovery. So far, the link I ran across happened to be some crappy advertisement with crap that needs your personal information, I'd rather just download it from drive or tiny URL.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I saw one on Android Central or Android forums a couple weeks ago. It had a lot of issues though, and didn't look like a very safe image to flash :/

>>>Sent from my rooted LGLS740 (Volt)<<<


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 4, 2015)

First off let me apologize for being a noob here.

I have a lot of experience with technology in general and love Android. I root pretty much every device with 1-click apk such as towelroot. However that no longer works when I got this phone for $0 from boost mobile (it came packaged with v4).

I have no experience flashing zips, roms, etc from a computer. (everything I've done has been strictly on the mobile devices themselves, from rooting to backing up and restoring and everything else). If someone could please dummify the process of downgrading to v3, rooting, and then flashing v4, it would be greatly appreciated. I ask for a dumbed down version simply because I cannot afford a new phone and I am afraid of bricking this device by being stupid and trying to do something I know I am incapable of. So instead I decided to be a little wiser and came here for help. Once again, I apologize for being a noob , I only wish to learn, not to be a drag on the society.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Quickdraw996


----------



## Child's Play (Jan 4, 2015)

Quickdraw996 said:


> First off let me apologize for being a noob here.
> 
> I have a lot of experience with technology in general and love Android. I root pretty much every device with 1-click apk such as towelroot. However that no longer works when I got this phone for $0 from boost mobile (it came packaged with v4).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here r the instructions http://androidforums.com/threads/the-so-you-upgraded-to-z4-and-lost-root-guide.874943/


----------



## Alixbot (Jan 5, 2015)

Are you able to find a tutorial? I can't keep up with all the linking included in those, I think I found all files neccesary but don't know how to work anything like flashtool, its not specific enough I think.
Hell I would be happy just to stay on downgraded v3 software. I'm just so confused of what I gotta do 
Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 5, 2015)

Alixbot said:


> Are you able to find a tutorial? I can't keep up with all the linking included in those, I think I found all files neccesary but don't know how to work anything like flashtool, its not specific enough I think.
> Hell I would be happy just to stay on downgraded v3 software. I'm just so confused of what I gotta do
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So am I. One question though, how big are all the files? Would it be okay to download on 3G or should I wait until I have a good wifi connection? Sprint's LTE network is terrible in my area.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## Chief_Nodnarb (Jan 5, 2015)

Here you go guys. Same tutorial I used and worked great.http://androidforums.com/threads/teach-me-revert-to-v3-and-root-then-flash-rooted-v4-rom.878283/


----------



## Alixbot (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol I'm a newb over here

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




Chief_Nodnarb said:


> Here you go guys. Same tutorial I used and worked great.http://androidforums.com/threads/teach-me-revert-to-v3-and-root-then-flash-rooted-v4-rom.878283/

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll try it out :thumbup:

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

I was thinking something like a video tutorial or a specific step by step that won't lead me to a million other links and sublinks, I have the files I need I just don't know how to use them correctly with the programs

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## culot (Jan 6, 2015)

Alixbot said:


> Are you able to find a tutorial? I can't keep up with all the linking included in those, I think I found all files neccesary but don't know how to work anything like flashtool, its not specific enough I think.
> Hell I would be happy just to stay on downgraded v3 software. I'm just so confused of what I gotta do
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly is it you're wanting to do? I'll throw together a step-by-step if you like.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




Quickdraw996 said:


> So am I. One question though, how big are all the files? Would it be okay to download on 3G or should I wait until I have a good wifi connection? Sprint's LTE network is terrible in my area.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This seems like a concise step-by-step that should cover everything. That will also work as a primer on how to unbork your device and roll back to stock -- basically a cure-all for all your software ills. The more you know.

The ZV3 .TOT file you need to flash is about 1.2gb is size. And the ZV4 debloated ZIP that is linked to in that post is about the same size. The rest of the requirements are trivial in size.


----------



## Alixbot (Jan 6, 2015)

U r an fn lifesaver thank you!!

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## noobhakr (Jan 9, 2015)

*stock apps*

Sorry i dont really come in here much i hope somebody can help me with some links or details ... a while ago before the z4 update of the LG volt i had rooted my phone 
With towelroot and i accedently deleted some stock apps that i made no back up for  i really want them back i recently did a hard reset on the phone to unroot it then installed the z4 Update and then with out comming back through here to read  i didnt know that you were not able to root after update but something magical happend and the phone somehow seems to be rooted with the z4 update  is there a way to get my stock apps back?????


----------



## sellersj27 (Jan 9, 2015)

Shoot over to http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/893332/

This will allow you to downgrade to zv3, install cwm and install a rooted zv4.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 9, 2015)

*Thanks to you I am rooted, one question though.*

I 





culot said:


> What exactly is it you're wanting to do? I'll throw together a step-by-step if you like.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am now successfully rooted thanks to the link you provided. Thank you!

One question to you and everyone else. Is there a twrp for this device. Going back to cwm is no fun once you switched to twrp and your used to it. (Or at the very least a touch based cwm if no one has built twrp for this device)

Also, my system ui kept crashing when I used the "Notification Heads Up" module in xposed, can anyone else duplicate this? GravityBox does the trick, it enables it without issue but I haven't seen any notifications, will edit later with my findings.

EDIT: heads-up notifications are working perfectly through gravity box [KK]


----------



## culot (Jan 10, 2015)

Quickdraw996 said:


> I
> 
> I am now successfully rooted thanks to the link you provided. Thank you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the TWRP listed at Androidforums is functional enough, I believe it's 2.8.1, which is worlds better than any CWM. I tested the backup/restore on it, and it seemed to work pretty good (each time some minor things weren't restored, but mostly useful).

I'm just sending my ls740 off to LG for service, and soon as it comes back I'll have the latest TWRP 2.8.3.x ready tootsweet. I wish XDA would get a Volt forum setup here, having just a single thread is bullshot.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 10, 2015)

culot said:


> I'm just sending my ls740 off to LG for service, and soon as it comes back I'll have the latest TWRP 2.8.3.x ready tootsweet.

Click to collapse



Wait a minute, are you working on it yourself, or is someone else working on it. Either way could you link me to it if it's out now or when it becomes available. I'm not in recovery often so I can deal with CWM for a little while.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## culot (Jan 10, 2015)

Quickdraw996 said:


> Wait a minute, are you working on it yourself, or is someone else working on it. Either way could you link me to it if it's out now or when it becomes available. I'm not in recovery often so I can deal with CWM for a little while.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here's the 2.8.1.


----------



## robles4242 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys. I have a couple questions and in wondering if anyone can help me out! First off, I have a Virgin Mobile LG Volt that is Rooted with towelroot and i did not update firmware from 3 to 4 because i heard it erases root, and you cannot root the 4 once you updated. I have removed all the bloatware ,and I only downloaded  a handful of apps which most of them i was able to move to my 16GB SD card. For some reason my phone is laggy and runs slow. I restart it frequently and always kill running apps with Advanced Task Killer. 

Is there any way to make my phone run smoother and faster? I know we could not install custom ROMs in the past, and Im not sure if we can now or not. If we can, would someone please send a tutorial link to me, or tell me know how to do it? Im not exactly sure 100% of what a custom ROM is or has feature wise, if they have over clocking or not, are debloated or any of that. Ive never installed a custom ROM before. I was told Android was the best platform because its open source and you do almost anything you want to them. I am fairly "tech savvy" so if i find the right place to start i normally do lots of research and learn and teach myself as i go. Im just in need of some basic explaining and a starting point and i may have to ask a few questions along the way but i try my best.

Aside of that, I have a few questions about my Data connections.... Sometimes i see 3G in a circle looking thing, but i get "LTE" a lot. I have never seen "4G" or "4G LTE" before, even tho my area is shown to have it on the coverage map. I always get a sun and it spins alot, im not exactly sure what LTE is or how to get 4G to turn on. 

Another thing i am curious about is the infamous "Data Throttle". I assume it is on the server side (virgin Mobile) and I cannot bypass it or somehow disable a data counter or do anything at all about it? I have heard 4G is not throttled, im not sure if thats true or not. I tether alot because we dont have an internet connection at the moment, and 2.5GB comes fast and the speeds after i get throttled are insanely SLOW!! There are alot of Wifi connections available but they are all password protected and Im trying to figure out how to crack or bypass them, on my Android phone and Windows PC. If anyone knows how to do that please school me.

The last big thing i was wondering about is the Wifi Hotspot. I have paid the $5 a day a few times to use it, but thats ridiculous! Every app i have tried so far fails, and i get the. Error message saying im not subscribed to the service. Is there an app that works and can bypass that? Or some way some how to work around that problem?

If someone could please chime in and please help me with these concerns i would greatly appreciate it and youd be doing me a HUGE favor that would actually be helping make my life a little easier, im just working  and trying to support my fiance paycheck to paycheck and get somewhere with my life. I mean if i have to i would even offer some fair amount of money just to help me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 10, 2015)

robles4242 said:


> Hey guys. I have a couple questions and in wondering if anyone can help me out! First off, I have a Virgin Mobile LG Volt that is Rooted with towelroot and i did not update firmware from 3 to 4 because i heard it erases root, and you cannot root the 4 once you updated. I have removed all the bloatware ,and I only downloaded  a handful of apps which most of them i was able to move to my 16GB SD card. For some reason my phone is laggy and runs slow. I restart it frequently and always kill running apps with Advanced Task Killer.
> 
> Is there any way to make my phone run smoother and faster? I know we could not install custom ROMs in the past, and Im not sure if we can now or not. If we can, would someone please send a tutorial link to me, or tell me know how to do it? Im not exactly sure 100% of what a custom ROM is or has feature wise, if they have over clocking or not, are debloated or any of that. Ive never installed a custom ROM before. I was told Android was the best platform because its open source and you do almost anything you want to them. I am fairly "tech savvy" so if i find the right place to start i normally do lots of research and learn and teach myself as i go. Im just in need of some basic explaining and a starting point and i may have to ask a few questions along the way but i try my best.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Post number 180 will help you with wifi tethering. Basically you download an app called wifi tether router, it should be about $2.50 in the Play Store, and follow the instructions to set it up properly in post number 180.

The other thing I am able to help you with is the 4G thing. LTE is 4G and its good that you receive a lot of it. Personally I almost never get 4G LTE. The little something is basically showing you when the phone is actually sending and receiving data or when data is sitting idle. The same thing goes for the 3G with the little circle thing. Oh and yes following is done on server side or towers so there is no real way to get around it.

EDIT: if you wish to get to zv4 and maintain root and also open the door for when we get custom ROMs I recommend following the link I will give you and continuing steps from 4 onward

EDIT 2: Sorry,  I forgot the link.

Here you go: http://androidforums.com/threads/root-all-the-volts-new-updated-methods-for-zv4.893332/

Sent from my rooted LG VOLT LS740 on ZV4 using the XDA Mobile App.


----------



## TimBlake432 (Jan 11, 2015)

*switching carriers?*

Does anyone know how to switch over from the boost mobile version of this phone to page plus? Is it even possible?


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 11, 2015)

TimBlake432 said:


> Does anyone know how to switch over from the boost mobile version of this phone to page plus? Is it even possible?

Click to collapse



First you have to figure out if your phone is compatible with the network, you do so by checking with the carrier you're trying to go to, then you have to go about unlocking your phone. Once your phone is unlocked, and your sure it's compatible with the network, you can take it to page plus. 

Boost Mobile is CDMA so make sure that page plus is as well. 

Also you must check what kinds of LTE and 3G each network uses, Sprint uses bands 25 26 and 41 for LTE (unsure of their 3G bands). The more compatible the bands are with your phone and the network the better your signal is going to be on the new network. That is unless page plus is an arm of Sprint, then it's almost guaranteed to work 100%. (never heard of page plus,  so I don't know)


----------



## hevenz (Jan 12, 2015)

*LS740ZV5?*

Today on the Boost LG Volt I got an OTA to LS740ZV5. It still says 4.4.2 and the build number is KOT49I.LS740ZV5 and I can't seem to find any info on this OTA, anyone else get it yet? Was really hoping it was going to be Lollipop as it's announced for this device Q1 2015. Any info?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Jan 12, 2015)

hevenz said:


> Today on the Boost LG Volt I got an OTA to LS740ZV5. It still says 4.4.2 and the build number is KOT49I.LS740ZV5 and I can't seem to find any info on this OTA, anyone else get it yet? Was really hoping it was going to be Lollipop as it's announced for this device Q1 2015. Any info?

Click to collapse



Have you tried to root it with towelroot yet?


----------



## hevenz (Jan 12, 2015)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Have you tried to root it with towelroot yet?

Click to collapse



No I haven't, seeing it's a brand new build I didn't want to mess with it until i could get some info on the build, I'm currently stock as I just got this phone new in the box off craigslist for $20.00.


----------



## kc12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Quickdraw996 said:


> Post number 180 will help you with wifi tethering. Basically you download an app called wifi tether router, it should be about $2.50 in the Play Store, and follow the instructions to set it up properly in post number 180.
> 
> The other thing I am able to help you with is the 4G thing. LTE is 4G and its good that you receive a lot of it. Personally I almost never get 4G LTE. The little something is basically showing you when the phone is actually sending and receiving data or when data is sitting idle. The same thing goes for the 3G with the little circle thing. Oh and yes following is done on server side or towers so there is no real way to get around it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much for that link!!

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




hevenz said:


> Today on the Boost LG Volt I got an OTA to LS740ZV5. It still says 4.4.2 and the build number is KOT49I.LS740ZV5 and I can't seem to find any info on this OTA, anyone else get it yet? Was really hoping it was going to be Lollipop as it's announced for this device Q1 2015. Any info?

Click to collapse



I got this update about 15 mins. ago.  I'm with Virgin Mobile -  I was rooted with the v3, lost root on v4, now I'm on V5, as of a few minutes ago. I tried rooting with towelroot and  it says the phone is un supported.  

so I'll follow this tutorial when I get a chance.  Thank you quickdraw996 for posting the link! 


http://androidforums.com/threads/root-all-the-volts-new-updated-methods-for-zv4.893332/

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




Quickdraw996 said:


> Post number 180 will help you with wifi tethering. Basically you download an app called wifi tether router, it should be about $2.50 in the Play Store, and follow the instructions to set it up properly in post number 180.
> 
> Sent from my rooted LG VOLT LS740 on ZV4 using the XDA Mobile App.

Click to collapse



that's page 18.  

thanks for that too, quickdraw.

I'll post back later if it works for Virgin mobile


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 12, 2015)

kc12 said:


> thank you so much for that link!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't know about the v5 update.  Steps should be the same,  except you downgrade from v5, not v4, to v3, root,  install cwm,  then upgrade to pre-rooted v4 through cwm, then wait for pre-rooted v5 zip to flash through cwm.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 13, 2015)

hevenz said:


> Today on the Boost LG Volt I got an OTA to LS740ZV5. It still says 4.4.2 and the build number is KOT49I.LS740ZV5 and I can't seem to find any info on this OTA, anyone else get it yet? Was really hoping it was going to be Lollipop as it's announced for this device Q1 2015. Any info?

Click to collapse



Could you please link me to the info on where you saw that this device was getting lollipop, this makes me really excited and I want to see/read it for myself. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## kc12 (Jan 13, 2015)

Quickdraw996 said:


> Didn't know about the v5 update.  Steps should be the same,  except you downgrade from v5, not v4, to v3, root,  install cwm,  then upgrade to pre-rooted v4 through cwm, then wait for pre-rooted v5 zip to flash through cwm.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ok thanks.  That's what I was going to do.

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




kc12 said:


> ok thanks.  That's what I was going to do.

Click to collapse



part of the V5 update:   installed a report bug option to the power menu.


----------



## hevenz (Jan 13, 2015)

Quickdraw996 said:


> Could you please link me to the info on where you saw that this device was getting lollipop, this makes me really excited and I want to see/read it for myself.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://technosamigos.com/lg-android-lollipop-update-schedule-eta/

My mistake it's for Q2 not Q1 but these guys and a couple other sites I've read have the same thing.


----------



## Child's Play (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahhh we r gonna lose root when we get the lollipop


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 13, 2015)

Child's Play said:


> Ahhh we r gonna lose root when we get the lollipop

Click to collapse



It's going to suck, but you could wait for a pre rooted zip to flash through CWM. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hevenz (Jan 13, 2015)

Guess we will find out eh im still stock atm on v5


----------



## Alixbot (Jan 13, 2015)

So does anyone think there may be an easy root for the lollipop update? I've seen people talking about rooting lollipop for months now, surely it should be easier?


----------



## hevenz (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it will depend on what security patches they include with lollipop


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Jan 13, 2015)

hevenz said:


> I think it will depend on what security patches they include with lollipop

Click to collapse




Alixbot said:


> So does anyone think there may be an easy root for the lollipop update? I've seen people talking about rooting lollipop for months now, surely it should be easier?

Click to collapse



And what exploits are found in lollipop later on that will allow for one click root apk like towel root.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hevenz (Jan 13, 2015)

when was the lat time towelroot was updated anyway?


----------



## culot (Jan 14, 2015)

hevenz said:


> Today on the Boost LG Volt I got an OTA to LS740ZV5. It still says 4.4.2 and the build number is KOT49I.LS740ZV5 and I can't seem to find any info on this OTA, anyone else get it yet? Was really hoping it was going to be Lollipop as it's announced for this device Q1 2015. Any info?

Click to collapse



The kernel source for that has been out for several weeks, and at least from comparing the ZV4 to the ZV5 kernel, it looks to be all security updates. Though the OTA update is like 200mb+, so there's got to be other updates in there as well (right?).

---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------




hevenz said:


> http://technosamigos.com/lg-android-lollipop-update-schedule-eta/
> 
> My mistake it's for Q2 not Q1 but these guys and a couple other sites I've read have the same thing.

Click to collapse



Oooh, that is so cool!  Hopefully Lollipop really ratchets up the speed, as this phone is a dog on Kitkat.

---------- Post added at 06:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




hevenz said:


> when was the lat time towelroot was updated anyway?

Click to collapse



Seems there's no way Towelroot is going to work on Lollipop, as the exploit it depends on should no longer exist.


----------



## hevenz (Jan 14, 2015)

culot said:


> The kernel source for that has been out for several weeks, and at least from comparing the ZV4 to the ZV5 kernel, it looks to be all security updates. Though the OTA update is like 200mb+, so there's got to be other updates in there as well (right?).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmmm, my phone seems to not be sluggish on 4.4.2 as a matter of fact, it's quite fast.  For me towelroot hasn't worked on lots of devices for awhile because it's not been updated for quite awhile unless I'm missing something. Root for me is not a necessity though, was just hoping lollipop was going to be the update but you're right, it was a 200MB update so not sure what it consisted of because there's no new options I see anywhere.


----------



## culot (Jan 14, 2015)

hevenz said:


> hmmm, my phone seems to not be sluggish on 4.4.2 as a matter of fact, it's quite fast.  For me towelroot hasn't worked on lots of devices for awhile because it's not been updated for quite awhile unless I'm missing something. Root for me is not a necessity though, was just hoping lollipop was going to be the update but you're right, it was a 200MB update so not sure what it consisted of because there's no new options I see anywhere.

Click to collapse



It seems it patches lots and lots of stuff, so maybe not just a minor security update. Niice.


----------



## monsieur_beau19 (Jan 14, 2015)

*No more updates?*

So I unrooted my phone and flashed the stock recovery. Now, I can't can't get any updates (on ZV3 version). I was going to flash the CM11 Alpha, but I can't root it until my new PC gets here. Is there a way to fix this? In the meantime, I just purchased an HTC Desire 816 to play with until I can fix this thing.


----------



## |Renovatio| (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry guys, was looking for a cheap long battery life phone and find out lg volt. The question may be already done, but i'm in europe with a sim from here and there's a way to make it work without a "boost/virgin" sim? 

3000mha, it's better than l90. Would like to try but in this thread i looked for "europe", no match found. So thanks who want to quote me.


----------



## hevenz (Jan 15, 2015)

It depends on if the volt out there is cdma or runs from a sim the volt in the us on boost is cdma only you will need to check around in your area to see if it cdma on your end of the world


----------



## sevakm (Jan 16, 2015)

Do I understand correctly that if we let the OTA update to V5 go through on a rooted V4, we will lose root?

Thanks!


----------



## m4p (Jan 16, 2015)

Root was lost from 3 to 4 so probably same with version 5

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## hevenz (Jan 17, 2015)

More than likely yes you will lose root


----------



## jsjacksgirl (Jan 17, 2015)

*Computer can't recognize usb device on LG Volt*



aguba said:


> This method looks like it could work
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2732311

Click to collapse



I had that problem and if you go into control panel and administrative services and start the SERVICES app.  Look at the running services.  Make sure that everything is suppose to load automatically is loaded.  Especially Mounting Disks option.  I changed a lot of stuff to automatic and even disabled some stuff.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## sevakm (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmations.

In case anyone is interested, if you want to get rid of the persistent notification to update, you can go to System settings->Apps->All->Google Play Services and uncheck Show notifications.

This just hides the notification. If anyone knows how to disable the OTA update feature, please share.


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## kp20kp (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you! I forgot all about this feature.. I did this with the XDA app cause of all the forums i was subscribed to on the s3 a while ago lol


----------



## Kroniq (Jan 21, 2015)

For those that are having problems with the PC recognizing the volt while bricked, I might have a fix for you. 

Install latest USB drivers to computer
Turn phone off
Go to device manager on computer
 plug into computer and click on "scan for hardware changes"
----Try to find the device(Either under USB, COM PORTS, OR at the very top of the list under android. )
Right click on device and go to properties.
----it should say that the drivers were not installed.
Click update drivers 
Click "search manually", then search for the drivers already installed on the computer. 
It then tells you to pick your manufacturer and device model. In the left column click on ADB Google Fastboot Interface and install that driver.

You can now restore with ADB and fastboot. I can go into further detail when I get home if anyone needs me to


----------



## jglm4u (Jan 21, 2015)

I mess up my partitions by flashing something that wasnt for this phone.. Now that i try to restore with dl mode it wont do it because it says partition tables miss match.. I cant get in to recovery only dl mode... Is there anything else i could probably do???


----------



## Alixbot (Jan 22, 2015)

So I just got a firmware update to v5 is that root able or should I just stick to my rooted v4, it was a lot of work trying to figure that out so I don't want to update unless I can def root.

Alix waz here


----------



## jglm4u (Jan 22, 2015)

Alixbot said:


> So I just got a firmware update to v5 is that root able or should I just stick to my rooted v4, it was a lot of work trying to figure that out so I don't want to update unless I can def root.
> 
> Alix waz here

Click to collapse



The guys from android forums have rooted v5... They also have the stock rooted room..


----------



## Chief_Nodnarb (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice. Happen to have the link?

Sent from my SM-G860P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jglm4u (Jan 22, 2015)

Chief_Nodnarb said:


> Nice. Happen to have the link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://androidforums.com/forums/volt-all-things-root.2750/


----------



## Alixbot (Feb 2, 2015)

I found this
http://www.modaco.com/topic/364624-rooting-v5-with-eroot/#
 if someone finds it useful let me know


----------



## nfs3freak (Feb 4, 2015)

Aside from rooting (I was able to root my Volt with z5 rooted odex rom), I had heard about hopefully getting USB OTG to work on Volt as it's just disabled in the Kernel. Has anybody heard anything about or on this? I bought this with the hopes it would have it...


----------



## gawright919 (Feb 5, 2015)

Recently loaded zv5 rooted rom on my LG LS740 Volt,  and phone is working great.  But Rom didn't have several of the LG stock apps like quick memo,  LG backup, and LG weather. 

Does anyone have the apk for these apps or know where/how I can get them without losing my root. 

Thanks [emoji2]


----------



## Alixbot (Feb 5, 2015)

*LG apps*



gawright919 said:


> Recently loaded zv5 rooted rom on my LG LS740 Volt,  and phone is working great.  But Rom didn't have several of the LG stock apps like quick memo,  LG backup, and LG weather.
> 
> Does anyone have the apk for these apps or know where/how I can get them without losing my root.
> 
> Thanks [emoji2]

Click to collapse



Yo bro,  let me know what apps you need,  I can extract mine pretty easily and send you a link to a zip folder in my 4shared.


----------



## gawright919 (Feb 5, 2015)

Appreciate the offer to help, I'm not sure of the apk names, but it's the LG backup/restore,  Quick Memo,  and LG weather app that I'd like to get. I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## Alixbot (Feb 5, 2015)

gawright919 said:


> Appreciate the offer to help, I'm not sure of the apk names, but it's the LG backup/restore,  Quick Memo,  and LG weather app that I'd like to get. I'd greatly appreciate it

Click to collapse



Here is the link for all the apps, its actually via google drive
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8SFJic3oEbTVEpiQVhxby1TWEk/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone figured out how to get the AOSP lockscreen on here? LG's lockscreen is just visually unappealing :silly:


----------



## hevenz (Feb 6, 2015)

Alixbot said:


> I found this
> http://www.modaco.com/topic/364624-rooting-v5-with-eroot/#
> if someone finds it useful let me know

Click to collapse



tried it, no dice.


----------



## gawright919 (Feb 7, 2015)

Alixbot said:


> Here is the link for all the apps, its actually via google drive

Click to collapse



Just got the opportunity to try the apps, THANK YOU! Apps worked great and the instructions were easy to read and follow, appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Raidenbeats (Feb 7, 2015)

what is the current supported root method for this device running Kernel ver.KOT49I.LS740ZV5, Software ver.LS740ZV5??

Thanks guys!


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Feb 7, 2015)

Raidenbeats said:


> what is the current supported root method for this device running Kernel ver.KOT49I.LS740ZV5, Software ver.LS740ZV5??
> 
> Thanks guys!

Click to collapse



This is the best explanation of how to root this phone on ZV4 or ZV5, but you will need access to a PC with admin rights, and some time to spare. 

***BE WARNED, YOU WILL LOSE ALL OF YOUR DATA USING THIS METHOD, BUT IT IS THE ONLY WORKING METHOD TO OBTAIN ROOT ACCESS!***


----------



## bobdole (Feb 8, 2015)

Alixbot said:


> Yo bro,  let me know what apps you need,  I can extract mine pretty easily and send you a link to a zip folder in my 4shared.

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm in need of some LG stock apps.  Would you mind posting them?
flashlight, memory/task manager.  Actually both of these were widget that came with Volt, not sure what the difference is between widget and app.

I lost then when I upgraded to zv5 rooted rom.


----------



## Alixbot (Feb 8, 2015)

bobdole said:


> Hi, I'm in need of some LG stock apps.  Would you mind posting them?
> flashlight, memory/task manager.  Actually both of these were widget that came with Volt, not sure what the difference is between widget and app.
> 
> I lost then when I upgraded to zv5 rooted rom.

Click to collapse



This package has em all with instructions on how to install them to the system 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8SFJic3oEbTVEpiQVhxby1TWEk/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## bobdole (Feb 9, 2015)

Alixbot said:


> This package has em all with instructions on how to install them to the system
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8SFJic3oEbTVEpiQVhxby1TWEk/edit?usp=docslist_api

Click to collapse



Thank you!  I was able to find all the programs I wanted back and installed them.


----------



## lil-g-gamegenuis (Feb 9, 2015)

oh man, i haven't been here in a while. what is the current way to update a rooted v3 to v5? i have CWM installed. pref. if i keeped my data.


----------



## Alixbot (Feb 10, 2015)

lil-g-gamegenuis said:


> oh man, i haven't been here in a while. what is the current way to update a rooted v3 to v5? i have CWM installed. pref. if i keeped my data.

Click to collapse



This http://androidforums.com/threads/guide-rooting-guide-for-volt-ls740-zv3-4-5.893332/


----------



## johnsweb (Feb 24, 2015)

Novouser said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm new user to this forum.
> 
> I'd like some help on LG Volt phones that I bought.
> ...

Click to collapse



I post my findings about unlocking LG Volt LS 740 here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59059272&postcount=2

It may help 

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




NeoGraven said:


> Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!
> 
> Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?

Click to collapse



it is a great phone but it can not be network unlocked


----------



## johnsweb (Feb 26, 2015)

lwang9 said:


> You could root it and install 3rd party ROM such as CM11. The GSM sim card is usable in most of 3rd party ROM.

Click to collapse



Could you please guide me on where to start with?

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




notreal456789 said:


> hey bub try this i posted on like page 20 or something
> 
> this si how i unlocked my boot loader
> 1st comes 1st lg ls740 this is to backup the laf partition, i recomend yall bakup,recovery an boot as well just in case
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this to Network unlock the phone or to unlock the bootloader?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 5, 2015)

*CyanogenMod 12 for the Volt*

For anyone who is interested, Bad_MOFO_33 over at Android Forums has a working beta of CM12 for our lovely little LS740. Phone/SMS capabilities don't seem to be working, nor do the vibrator and the rear camera, but other than that, it's a very smooth and stable ROM and is fun to play around with  

You have to flash a later version of TWRP for this to work but it is compatible with the stock ROM as well.

http://androidforums.com/threads/cm12-unofficial-beta.905257/


----------



## Jesseferd (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm running the CM12 rom right now. Sms is working, phone works great... 3g and lte are both good, both cameras are working with 3rd party apps. It's much better than you gathered, but so many were having issues, I can see why.  There are a bunch using it, and also candy rom, as their daily driver. So glad I stuck with this phone!


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesseferd said:


> I'm running the CM12 rom right now. Sms is working, phone works great... 3g and lte are both good, both cameras are working with 3rd party apps. It's much better than you gathered, but so many were having issues, I can see why.  There are a bunch using it, and also candy rom, as their daily driver. So glad I stuck with this phone!

Click to collapse



So SMS and phone do work? I spent an hour or two last night trying to get them to work, but I guess I'll just have to try again  apart from those two issues (and no vibrator), it's a very nice daily driver. RAM consumption is so much better than on stock, too.


----------



## Chief_Nodnarb (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesseferd said:


> I'm running the CM12 rom right now. Sms is working, phone works great... 3g and lte are both good, both cameras are working with 3rd party apps. It's much better than you gathered, but so many were having issues, I can see why.  There are a bunch using it, and also candy rom, as their daily driver. So glad I stuck with this phone!

Click to collapse



What camera app are you using. For the life of me I can't get the rear camera to work.


----------



## Jesseferd (Mar 5, 2015)

Ucam, it's on the play store. I'll also mention that while Candy rom seems smoother and more complete, I experienced some WiFi issues on Candy...


----------



## Chief_Nodnarb (Mar 8, 2015)

Jesseferd said:


> Ucam, it's on the play store. I'll also mention that while Candy rom seems smoother and more complete, I experienced some WiFi issues on Candy...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Now I can't update SuperSu binary. Root checker says im still rooted. What could be the problem?

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

Also do you have a link to candy rom? I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Molson01 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Anyone activated Sprint Prepaid version on Sprint MVNO?*

Has anyone activated the Sprint Prepaid version on a Sprint MVNO since the Sprint FEC rules update mid February?
I've been wanting to buy the Sprint Prepaid version to activate with RingPlus, but I'm not sure it will work since the rules update.


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 23, 2015)

is there gonna be a way to have multiple roms on the lg volt


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Mar 23, 2015)

moshiach101 said:


> is there gonna be a way to have multiple roms on the lg volt

Click to collapse



It is extremely unlikely. It would also be limited by our paltry 4gb of usable space.


Chief_Nodnarb said:


> Also do you have a link to candy rom? I cant find it anywhere.

Click to collapse


http://androidforums.com/threads/candy5_unofficial_beta.906645/


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah but I would only want it just to test it out to see if I'll wanna move to cm12 or candy or stay on stock..
Is there any way that I can flash cm12 and move back to stock after without loosing any data (just in case it's not stable enough for me)?
If yeah how?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 23, 2015)

moshiach101 said:


> Yeah but I would only want it just to test it out to see if I'll wanna move to cm12 or candy or stay on stock..
> Is there any way that I can flash cm12 and move back to stock after without loosing any data (just in case it's not stable enough for me)?
> If yeah how?

Click to collapse



1.) Use TWRP to backup data to SD card (or wherever)
2.) Use EasyBackup (its on the Play Store) to backup SMS, MMS, call log, contacts, etc. And restore them to either ROM. 

>>>Sent from my LG Volt running CyanogenMod 12<<<


----------



## johnseeking (Mar 23, 2015)

*One-Click Root Script - Tested and WORKING (OP and script by avicohh)*

I successfully rooted my Boost Mobile version of the Volt running stock ZV5 yesterday, and it worked like a charm (kinda sorta - had to do some juggling with drivers on my poor aging Vista box.)  NO DATA LOSS.

Here's the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/general/guide-root-lg-firmwares-kitkat-lollipop-t3056951


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 23, 2015)

Is there an app to control a Fujitsu air conditioner for the lg volt?
I found "a smart" but it only works for galaxy and HTC devices not lg
I would also like for a pioneer brand as well but I'm looking more for fujitsu

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




Ph0enix_216 said:


> 1.) Use TWRP to backup data to SD card (or wherever)
> 2.) Use EasyBackup (its on the Play Store) to backup SMS, MMS, call log, contacts, etc. And restore them to either ROM.
> 
> >>>Sent from my LG Volt running CyanogenMod 12<<<

Click to collapse



Will I be able to move back to stock if I don't like it?
If I do a restore from a backup (of stock) while I have cm installed will it work or would I need to flash it another way or something? What would be the process?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 23, 2015)

moshiach101 said:


> Is there an app to control a Fujitsu air conditioner for the lg volt?
> I found "a smart" but it only works for galaxy and HTC devices not lg
> I would also like for a pioneer brand as well but I'm looking more for fujitsu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as you make a full backup of the stock ROM before flashing CM, you should be okay, TWRP will use the restore to put everything back to the way it was. However, any texts or calls you make in CM won't go back to your stock setup, which is why I suggested EasyBackup to get all that. But yeah, a full backup with TWRP will be all you need, you won't need to reflash anything else. 

>>>Sent from my LG Volt running CyanogenMod 12<<<


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 23, 2015)

Do I need to wipe anything when moving from stock zv3 to cm12


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Mar 24, 2015)

moshiach101 said:


> Do I need to wipe anything when moving from stock zv3 to cm12

Click to collapse



I recommend moving the rom to the external sd card, then wiping everything except the external sd card, then flashing the rom.


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 24, 2015)

How can I remove system apps in cm12? I tried titanium backup but that didn't work the app either crashes or works fine
Cm12 works great by I can't make calls with hangouts dialer it rings then said call can't go through is this an APN issue?( I didn't flash the APN fix)
BTW rear camera works fine


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 24, 2015)

moshiach101 said:


> How can I remove system apps in cm12? I tried titanium backup but that didn't work the app either crashes or works fine
> Cm12 works great by I can't make calls with hangouts dialer it rings then said call can't go through is this an APN issue?( I didn't flash the APN fix)
> BTW rear camera works fine

Click to collapse



Your rear camera works? Jealous lol. 

Anyway, did you give Titanium Backup root permissions?

>>>Sent from my LG Volt running CyanogenMod 12<<<


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 24, 2015)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Your rear camera works? Jealous lol.
> 
> Anyway, did you give Titanium Backup root permissions?
> 
> >>>Sent from my LG Volt running CyanogenMod 12<<<

Click to collapse



Yes I did I Even restored apps, but in lollipop the apps are stored in /system/app/(whatever)/whatever.apk so maybe titanium didn't know to do that it's just trying /system/app/whatever.Apk 
And fmradio uninstalled but only after reboot other apps just crash

....
Does hangouts dialer depend on APN to call (I didn't flash the fix) it doesn't work for calling


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 25, 2015)

I wanted to try out candy so I made a backup and wiped data and cache and installed it on to of cm12 the same way I installed cm on to of stock, and now I have cm theme app and themes in strings are controlled by cm, is candy a clone of cm??
Also I did the deep sleep fix on cm (which every time the screen shut off it would just turn back on but now that's also happening in candy, is it because the developers of candy built in the deep sleep fix for cm in their ROM or did I do something wrong??

BTW the rear camera in cm12 only worked for pictures but not for videos.
I tried Google cam from play store and ucam and whatsapp and they all didn't work for video.
There is an app called az screen recorded no root (for lollipop) but it's not working is giving some sort of error that it's looking for a file and that I should retry in a few seconds but it Kris on happening, is it related to this video recording issue for the camera apps?


----------



## lwang9 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> For anyone who is interested, Bad_MOFO_33 over at Android Forums has a working beta of CM12 for our lovely little LS740. Phone/SMS capabilities don't seem to be working, nor do the vibrator and the rear camera, but other than that, it's a very smooth and stable ROM and is fun to play around with
> 
> You have to flash a later version of TWRP for this to work but it is compatible with the stock ROM as well.
> 
> http://androidforums.com/threads/cm12-unofficial-beta.905257/

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing this. However, I have upgrade to ZTE Grand Max+ from Cricket Wireless recently.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (Mar 28, 2015)

lwang9 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. However, I have upgrade to ZTE Grand Max+ from Cricket Wireless recently.

Click to collapse



Has it been rooted yet? Most, to my knowledge, newer ZTE phones have not been rooted. I had to get a new phone, which is not yet rootable. It is killing me.


----------



## lwang9 (Mar 28, 2015)

Quickdraw996 said:


> Has it been rooted yet? Most, to my knowledge, newer ZTE phones have not been rooted. I had to get a new phone, which is not yet rootable. It is killing me.

Click to collapse



Not yet. The phone is pretty pure Android and the ZTE launcher is even better than Google launcher. I don't need root this phone so far.


----------



## RawSlugs (Apr 15, 2015)

I've noticed that when the phone downloads an update it downloads it to /cache  for some odd reason 2 of the same zip one with the name of the rom and another named update.zip inside both zips was a folder called recovery which had the stock updated recovery IMG inside, if I would delete that folder can I flash this zip as if I were flashing a custom rom?
And then flash supersu zip for root (I was running zv3 with the zv4 update zip but now I'm on cm12 so I'm just asking if it would work, can't try....)
Also why are stock ROMs so big they are like almost a GB but cm is like 250mb?
Not really sure why there were 2 zips, assuming that there is some difference just the root folders were the same what is the difference/why is there 2 zips? (Also I don't think they were each a GB which is the total ROM size)


----------



## damiloveu (May 6, 2015)

Virgin Mobile LG Volt is on sale now. 

Cart Summary
LG Volt™ 4G LTE

Quantity:
1

Item total:

Price:
$79.99
-$60.00
$19.99


Sub-total
Free 3-5 Day Shipping


----------



## esprout (May 6, 2015)

damiloveu said:


> Virgin Mobile LG Volt is on sale now.
> 
> Cart Summary
> LG Volt™ 4G LTE
> ...

Click to collapse



I found deal from http://slickdeals.net/f/7840921-vir...tract-smartphone-20-free-shipping#commentsBox

Buy: http://slickdeals.net/?pno=152725&lno=1&afsrc=1&trd=Buy+Now
Coupon code: VOLTGOODSHOP60

Found this thread researching if it can be rooted and any alternate ROMs are available for it.  Sounds like candy may be a possibility?  Haven't found details yet, will keep looking :laugh:

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------

Maybe redundant info, haven't read through all 55 pages of this thread, but found this:

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=26794
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=29239

Interesting!  Looking forward to play with the device once Virgin Mobile ships it.


----------



## harrychang (May 6, 2015)

Jesseferd said:


> I'm running the CM12 rom right now. Sms is working, phone works great... 3g and lte are both good, both cameras are working with 3rd party apps. It's much better than you gathered, but so many were having issues, I can see why.  There are a bunch using it, and also candy rom, as their daily driver. So glad I stuck with this phone!

Click to collapse



does cm12 allow access to the sim slot?


----------



## RawSlugs (May 8, 2015)

Does anyone if this can be fine with the volt
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1171531


----------



## |Renovatio| (May 10, 2015)

Don't know how many times you answer this question, but this phone had to arrive in europe as "F90", and then nothing. So i'm curious how much can last with its battery, and want to know if right now there's a way to buy and make it work here in Europe. 

Thanks. On Best buy i saw they sell white no contract version, just for 60$.


----------



## xecutionkrk (May 13, 2015)

@NeoGraven 



> The LG has better SD card handling than either of the other two; the MotoG has no SD Card capability so it automatically loses in that regard. The HTC is a pain to make use the SD card for what you need since it also employs an 'internal' SD card on top of the internal phone storage. The LG is straightforward and simple, you get phone storage and whatever your SD card is and it has a good 4GB available phone storage to begin with.

Click to collapse



You have no idea , it's obvious you've never tried LG740 .


----------



## NeoGraven (May 13, 2015)

xecutionkrk said:


> @NeoGraven
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea , it's obvious you've never tried LG740 .

Click to collapse



No idea about what, care to elaborate? I still own the Volt.


----------



## xecutionkrk (May 13, 2015)

NeoGraven said:


> No idea about what, care to elaborate? I still own the Volt.

Click to collapse



That storage is better with LG


----------



## faheyd (May 14, 2015)

Dan GArner said:


> Do you have LGDMSClient.apk in the system/ app folder?  If so changing to .bak might work for you also.

Click to collapse



This worked on my LG Volt ls740v5 .:good:


----------



## RawSlugs (May 14, 2015)

Is there a way to repartition the system and user data on SD card to get more user data space


----------



## Child's Play (May 14, 2015)

U can use link2sd app from google play store


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## ctzw (May 14, 2015)

*MSL code for LS740 (vigin mobile)*

Please, can anyone please provide any working method for getting the MSL for my VOLT (virgin mobile)? I need to get the phone in diag mode which requires a MSL code. How to obtain that service code? I used to play with samsung & htc phones. Getting to diag mode does not require MSL!! But why LG needs that? Thanks.


----------



## RawSlugs (May 14, 2015)

I want to make the system partition smaller and userdata/media bigger 

I have 1.55 GB free on system


----------



## RawSlugs (May 21, 2015)

How can I disable the volt on (cm12/candy) from connecting to a specific WiFi network?
I have a guest WiFi at home and it keeps saving it with the password of the regular WiFi (not of the guest WiFi) after I keep on forgetting it.


----------



## xanscorp (Jun 20, 2015)

You could try using forget then modify and intentionally enter an incorrect password to the Wi-Fi


Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veerock1990 (Jul 27, 2015)

*root for zv5 is possible*

Guys i found a very simple way to root my lg volt even after the z5 update..kingoroot...it worked...i had full root priviledges..as well as kinguser..just hit root..and itll root...i used root checker just to be sure..and it cleared..EVEN AFTER UNINSTALLING...i was using lucky patcher root browser gpu and rom apps with no problems..dont waste ur time fiddling with your phone..i literally just did this yesterday...it works!!...if u dont believe me ..try it..hope you guys listen and save ur time..thanks.:good::good:


----------



## WeAreNotAlone (Jul 27, 2015)

veerock1990 said:


> Guys i found a very simple way to root my lg volt even after the z5 update..kingoroot...it worked...i had full root priviledges..as well as kinguser..just hit root..and itll root...i used root checker just to be sure..and it cleared..EVEN AFTER UNINSTALLING...i was using lucky patcher root browser gpu and rom apps with no problems..dont waste ur time fiddling with your phone..i literally just did this yesterday...it works!!...if u dont believe me ..try it..hope you guys listen and save ur time..thanks.:good::good:

Click to collapse



IIRC nobody knows exactly what KingRoot does,. People are worried it's installing a backdoor, keylogger, etc.


----------



## kc12 (Jul 27, 2015)

veerock1990 said:


> Guys i found a very simple way to root my lg volt even after the z5 update..kingoroot...it worked...i had full root priviledges..as well as kinguser..just hit root..and itll root...i used root checker just to be sure..and it cleared..EVEN AFTER UNINSTALLING...i was using lucky patcher root browser gpu and rom apps with no problems..dont waste ur time fiddling with your phone..i literally just did this yesterday...it works!!...if u dont believe me ..try it..hope you guys listen and save ur time..thanks.:good::good:

Click to collapse



Holy crap!! Literally! The last time I used kingo root it installed so much add on CRAP it was crazy. And that was after using the custom feature and removing the checks from all the add ons they will openly advise you of. I would only recommed kingo if absolutely nothing else is available. You will then need to run a full scan with something to detect and remove malware amd adware. I recommend exterminate it. It will cost you money. $30-50.00, depending on if you can get a discount.  So in a nut shell......stay away from kingo, imo.


----------



## sevakm (Aug 3, 2015)

kc12 said:


> Holy crap!! Literally! The last time I used kingo root it installed so much add on CRAP it was crazy. And that was after using the custom feature and removing the checks from all the add ons they will openly advise you of. I would only recommed kingo if absolutely nothing else is available. You will then need to run a full scan with something to detect and remove malware amd adware. I recommend exterminate it. It will cost you money. $30-50.00, depending on if you can get a discount.  So in a nut shell......stay away from kingo, imo.

Click to collapse



I used kingroot to root a different phone but then got rid of it and installed supersu instead. Do you know if it's still potentially dangerous after this?

Thanks.


----------



## kc12 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Kingo Root*



sevakm said:


> I used kingroot to root a different phone but then got rid of it and installed supersu instead. Do you know if it's still potentially dangerous after this?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I believe the danger is more to your PC using the root program, than KingUser- which gets installed onto the android device.  BUT, if kingroot did install anything to the phone, removing KingUser wouldn't remove it.  The only way to remove it would be wiping your data partition.


----------



## sevakm (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks. I didn't use a PC to root. Everything was done from the phone. Then used a script to get rid of some stuff that got installed.


----------



## bsullivan7 (Aug 8, 2015)

*This Root Method Worked on my LG VOlt*



Trozzul said:


> have you tried kingo root or Vroot? i could be wrong but i remember seeing that the bootloader is unlocked on the device.

Click to collapse



This Root Method worked to Root my LG Volt. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...lg-devices-t3049772/post59309508#post59309508


----------



## QuantamPulse (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a question that i am hoping someone could help with.

Have the Sprint pre-paid version of this phone. I am using the phone strictly as a wifi device. The phone is rooted and is working fine except that i cant seem to find a way to stop the phone from trying to activate. 

This is the screen that i keep getting.



Does anyone know of any way to stop that from coming up every time?

I tried freezing the qualcom tunnel using Titanium as was mention in another post but it didn't seem to help.

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## robles4242 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have my MSL thanks to a VM rep!!! Is there anything I should/could do with it in the ##dialer# codes menu??? I dont know what half that is....


----------



## Holhat (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't know if I'm posting in the right place but I am not finding my answer so here it goes...
Rooted LG Volt zv6, partitioned, 8g card and telling me I'm running out of storage. I am frustrated. Help ?? Thank you!


----------



## TavisC (Oct 13, 2015)

I finally convinced my gf to let me install this ROM on her phone. Everything but the clock works fine. It keeps throwing up the message "Unfortunately, Clock has stopped." Has anyone else run into this and/or fixed it?


----------



## the redneck (Oct 24, 2015)

*ive worked with it*



NeoGraven said:


> Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!
> 
> Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?

Click to collapse




yes the phone is very stable on slimkat build 9


----------



## spyke1999 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok just installed cm12 the latest build cant get nfc to work can anyone help me


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 5, 2015)

spyke1999 said:


> Ok just installed cm12 the latest build cant get nfc to work can anyone help me

Click to collapse



Nope. Isn't supported yet. 

>>>Sent from my LG Volt (LGLS740) running SlimLP<<<


----------



## TProphet (Nov 9, 2015)

Activating it is one way to solve the problem. You can get a free (yes really free) plan on ringplus.net and they will activate most CDMA/LTE Boost phones.



QuantamPulse said:


> I have a question that i am hoping someone could help with.
> 
> Have the Sprint pre-paid version of this phone. I am using the phone strictly as a wifi device. The phone is rooted and is working fine except that i cant seem to find a way to stop the phone from trying to activate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

Is the phone activated? If so, you can get the MSL from your carrier. If not, you can activate online with ringplus.net (free plan) and the online activation gives up the MSL.



ctzw said:


> Please, can anyone please provide any working method for getting the MSL for my VOLT (virgin mobile)? I need to get the phone in diag mode which requires a MSL code. How to obtain that service code? I used to play with samsung & htc phones. Getting to diag mode does not require MSL!! But why LG needs that? Thanks.

Click to collapse


----------



## gdoornink (Nov 12, 2015)

*Previously rooted VM LG Volt, update from zv5 to zv6 is repeatedly failing.*

I've got a question, and I'm new to xda so let me know if you need any more info (and how to find it!).

Every few days, my Virgin Mobile LG Volt notifies me that I have a system update available (zv6). I've tried several times to install it, and my phone will restart and display the system update screen with the progress bar. However when the bar reaches about 1/3 of the way across, my phone will suddenly restart and boot up into the OS like normal, and when I check the software version I still have zv5. Then a few days later, the notification pops up again and I repeat the process (with the same results).

My phone was rooted the first two times I tried this (I kept stock android, 4.4.2), and I thought that might be causing the problem so I unrooted it. But that didn't change anything, and now I'm not sure what to do. I tried to find answers online, but all I found was another person on Reddit with the same problem (I can't post outside links since I'm a new user, but you can google "LG Volt won't update from v5.7 to v6.1?" and you'll find it). Any suggestions on what I can do?


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 12, 2015)

gdoornink said:


> I've got a question, and I'm new to xda so let me know if you need any more info (and how to find it!).
> 
> Every few days, my Virgin Mobile LG Volt notifies me that I have a system update available (zv6). I've tried several times to install it, and my phone will restart and display the system update screen with the progress bar. However when the bar reaches about 1/3 of the way across, my phone will suddenly restart and boot up into the OS like normal, and when I check the software version I still have zv5. Then a few days later, the notification pops up again and I repeat the process (with the same results).
> 
> My phone was rooted the first two times I tried this (I kept stock android, 4.4.2), and I thought that might be causing the problem so I unrooted it. But that didn't change anything, and now I'm not sure what to do. I tried to find answers online, but all I found was another person on Reddit with the same problem (I can't post outside links since I'm a new user, but you can google "LG Volt won't update from v5.7 to v6.1?" and you'll find it). Any suggestions on what I can do?

Click to collapse



If I had to make a guess, I'd say you have a corrupted download of the system or your phone doesn't have enough free space to work with the update. Also make sure your battery has enough juice while updating, too. 

Hope I helped 

>>>Sent from my LG Volt (LGLS740) running SlimLP<<<


----------



## gdoornink (Nov 12, 2015)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> If I had to make a guess, I'd say you have a corrupted download of the system or your phone doesn't have enough free space to work with the update. Also make sure your battery has enough juice while updating, too.
> 
> Hope I helped

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply!  Is there a way to repair or replace a corrupted download?  Would a "factory data reset" do that?  I think I have enough space, but I can try to get rid of some stuff and try that.  And the battery's got enough charge, that's not a problem.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 12, 2015)

gdoornink said:


> Thanks for the reply!  Is there a way to repair or replace a corrupted download?  Would a "factory data reset" do that?  I think I have enough space, but I can try to get rid of some stuff and try that.  And the battery's got enough charge, that's not a problem.

Click to collapse



The update is in /cache/, if you're rooted, you can delete it from there and let it re -download. Not sure what a factory reset would do, besides wipe your data :/

>>>Sent from my LG Volt (LGLS740) running SlimLP<<<


----------



## gdoornink (Nov 12, 2015)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> The update is in /cache/, if you're rooted, you can delete it from there and let it re -download. Not sure what a factory reset would do, besides wipe your data :/

Click to collapse



I'm not rooted anymore, but maybe I'll re-root so I can give that a try.  Thank you so much for the tips!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 12, 2015)

gdoornink said:


> I'm not rooted anymore, but maybe I'll re-root so I can give that a try.  Thank you so much for the tips!  I really appreciate it!

Click to collapse



No problem! Glad to be of assistance. 

>>>Sent from my LG Volt (LGLS740) running SlimLP<<<


----------



## nookin (Nov 28, 2015)

*LCD color issue*

Coming from other Samsung / LG phones, I feel that the LG Volt's screen is somewhat dark. I don't mean that it is not bright. In a term usually used to describe HDTV, I feel that there is "black crush". Does anyone share the same feeling?


----------



## harryspar (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a persistent "system update downloaded" notification that won't go away, and I don't see anything in /cache/.

Any ideas?

(Rooted, zv5)


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 30, 2015)

harryspar said:


> I have a persistent "system update downloaded" notification that won't go away, and I don't see anything in /cache/.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> (Rooted, zv5)

Click to collapse



There's an option somewhere in the Google Services application, toggle it and it should stop giving you software update notifications.


----------



## harryspar (Nov 30, 2015)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> There's an option somewhere in the Google Services application, toggle it and it should stop giving you software update notifications.

Click to collapse



You can turn off notifications from Google Play Services, but that blocks all notifications from G.P.S.
I'm wondering if there's a way to just get rid of this update msg.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 30, 2015)

harryspar said:


> You can turn off notifications from Google Play Services, but that blocks all notifications from G.P.S.
> I'm wondering if there's a way to just get rid of this update msg.

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, well, if it's not in /cache/, I don't know where it would be :\


----------



## nookin (Nov 30, 2015)

*Disabling Apps*

I am in the process of disabling unwanted apps. Does anyone know what carrier apps can be safely disabled?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 30, 2015)

nookin said:


> I am in the process of disabling unwanted apps. Does anyone know what carrier apps can be safely disabled?

Click to collapse



There's a list over on Android Forums, along with TWRP too and custom ROMs.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nookin (Nov 30, 2015)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> There's a list over on Android Forums, along with TWRP too and custom ROMs.

Click to collapse



Is this the thread you mentioned? 

http://androidforums.com/threads/debloating-the-stock-system.872156/


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Nov 30, 2015)

nookin said:


> Is this the thread you mentioned?
> 
> http://androidforums.com/threads/debloating-the-stock-system.872156/

Click to collapse



That's the one. Happy debloating!


----------



## gdoornink (Dec 10, 2015)

*Status 7 error for ZV6 update*

Hey guys, I’m relatively new here and not much of a developer, but I’m wrestling with a problem and I could use some direction.  I’ve got a rooted Virgin Mobile LG volt with stock 4.4.2 and ZV5.  I haven’t played with any custom ROMs or anything like that, just simple stuff.

Every few days I get a notification telling me that I have a zv6 update downloaded, but when I try to install it the progress bar makes it about 1/3 of the way across before the installation is aborted.  I unrooted my phone, no change.  I cleared the cache and let the update re-download, no change.  I then tried to install it manually from Recovery Mode, and I discovered quite happily that it gave me a running log during the update.  It showed the following:

-- Install /cache ...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installing update...
Verifying current system...
"E/system/priv-app/LGEasyHome.apk" has unexpected contents
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted

I researched “Status 7,” and there were two recommendations for fixing it:

(1) Flashing the stock OS back onto the phone.  The problem is I have no idea how to do this, and I’m still really new to the world of rooted phones so I’m afraid of bricking it.

(2) Using a text editor to remove the “asserts” part of the update.  I’m worried that maybe the wrong update got pushed to my phone and removing the “asserts” section will install a bad version a brick my phone, but I wanted to look into it more.

So, I have now rooted my phone again.  I used a file manager to find the update file and move it from the cache to the SD card, but I still can’t see it when my phone is mounted to my computer.  I think this is because the permissions on the file are limited, but any attempt to change them with my file manager fails.

And now I’m not sure what to do next with the update file, or whether my best option is to learn how to flash a ROM?  The only reason I’m going to all this trouble is because ZV6 includes the fix to stagefright.  Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. =)


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Dec 10, 2015)

gdoornink said:


> Hey guys, Iâ??m relatively new here and not much of a developer, but Iâ??m wrestling with a problem and I could use some direction. Iâ??ve got a rooted Virgin Mobile LG volt with stock 4.4.2 and ZV5. I havenâ??t played with any custom ROMs or anything like that, just simple stuff.
> 
> Every few days I get a notification telling me that I have a zv6 update downloaded, but when I try to install it the progress bar makes it about 1/3 of the way across before the installation is aborted. I unrooted my phone, no change. I cleared the cache and let the update re-download, no change. I then tried to install it manually from Recovery Mode, and I discovered quite happily that it gave me a running log during the update. It showed the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forget stock ZV6, as you'll lose root. Instead, install this http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/958304/


----------



## gdoornink (Dec 10, 2015)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Forget stock ZV6, as you'll lose root. Instead, install this http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/958304/

Click to collapse



I'm not that concerned about losing root, but I'll check it out.  Thanks!  Can you point me toward a good guide on how to install ROMs?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Dec 10, 2015)

gdoornink said:


> I'm not that concerned about losing root, but I'll check it out. Thanks! Can you point me toward a good guide on how to install ROMs?

Click to collapse



Here you go  http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/893332/

Go to step 4. It'll show you how to install TWRP, which you'll need to flash ROMs.


----------



## FoneFuzz (Dec 26, 2015)

*Pattern-Locked - No Factory Reset - No DL Mode - No PC Connection*

Hello all : an XDA gatekeeper sent me over here for help, so , here goes....

Picked up a Boost Volt from eBay for a few bucks, seller said device is user-locked. Thought "no problem, just factory reset and I'll use it for a GPS device for hiking/traveling". Problem, it will not factory reset! All I'm getting is the LG logo and notification light coming on, then blank screen, then the logo again quickly, then off again. It keeps cycling this continuously. I opened the back and discovered a Sprint sim. Now, I'm thinking someone has been monkeying with this thing. I installed the LG drivers but the device is not recognized at all. Even tried another PC. Using an app called USBDeview it shows the device as HID Charge Only and USB Input Device. Also, it will not go to DL Mode as the LG logo appearing/disappearing thing happens again.  Since the PC doesn't recognize it I didn't get very far with ADB, or LG Flash Tool. Since it is pattern-locked I can't get in to select MTP, or even check to see if debugging is set. It will boot to the patter-lock screen (although now it is the "backup PIN screen) but that is it.

Bricked beyond help? Send it to Boost (probably more money than I'm willing)? Open it up and short out some traces? Toss the phone, use the extra battery for my other Volt and learn my lesson?


----------



## weedstar420 (Dec 26, 2015)

How to sim unlock my lg volt? Some one how to do this? Thank for your hepl


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## FoneFuzz (Dec 29, 2015)

FoneFuzz said:


> Hello all : an XDA gatekeeper sent me over here for help, so , here goes....
> 
> Picked up a Boost Volt from eBay for a few bucks, seller said device is user-locked. Thought "no problem, just factory reset and I'll use it for a GPS device for hiking/traveling". Problem, it will not factory reset! All I'm getting is the LG logo and notification light coming on, then blank screen, then the logo again quickly, then off again. It keeps cycling this continuously. I opened the back and discovered a Sprint sim. Now, I'm thinking someone has been monkeying with this thing. I installed the LG drivers but the device is not recognized at all. Even tried another PC. Using an app called USBDeview it shows the device as HID Charge Only and USB Input Device. Also, it will not go to DL Mode as the LG logo appearing/disappearing thing happens again.  Since the PC doesn't recognize it I didn't get very far with ADB, or LG Flash Tool. Since it is pattern-locked I can't get in to select MTP, or even check to see if debugging is set. It will boot to the patter-lock screen (although now it is the "backup PIN screen) but that is it.
> 
> Bricked beyond help? Send it to Boost (probably more money than I'm willing)? Open it up and short out some traces? Toss the phone, use the extra battery for my other Volt and learn my lesson?

Click to collapse



FIXED!!  Some 7,697 backup PIN entries later, though!


----------



## TheCyrex (Jan 1, 2016)

weedstar420 said:


> How to sim unlock my lg volt? Some one how to do this? Thank for your hepl

Click to collapse



The LG Volt does not have a GSM radio so you can't sim-unlock it.

*EDIT: *
Upon searching more, I found a thread on HowardForums (I'm unable to post links due to my post count) which I believe concluded that VM and Boost phones are not worth the massive effort to make compatible with each other and VM locks their phones down tough.


----------



## GJSmith3rd (Feb 13, 2016)

Anyone know if TWRP is available for the LG Volt V1?


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Feb 14, 2016)

GJSmith3rd said:


> Anyone know if TWRP is available for the LG Volt V1?

Click to collapse



Yes it is, check Android Forums.


----------



## Hyperpiper (Mar 11, 2016)

NeoGraven said:


> Yea,  I'm really pleased with the phone as well,  but I'm with you I really miss root
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I used king root and it worked fine for me


----------



## Lorik limon 01 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Root lg volt*

Solo bajen kingroot y ejecuten,bajan supersu y listo.


----------



## SuperWind (Apr 24, 2016)

Am getting the LG Volt 2 tomorrow with boost mobile and am wondering if theres a way to sim unlock it...


----------



## NizzoFoShizzo (May 25, 2016)

Anyone figure out how to update with the persistent update message problem?

I have a stock zv4.  I immediately rooted with kingroot but started getting that update message.  It starts the android logo and progress bar, but stops about 1/3 of the way in and reboots without applying the upgrade.  Based on my data usage, it will keep re-downloading that 200MB file every few days after trying to apply it and it's killing my allowable data.

At this point, I'd just like to update to either zv5 or zv6 easily without bricking my phone, don't really care about keeping root.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (May 26, 2016)

NizzoFoShizzo said:


> Anyone figure out how to update with the persistent update message problem?
> 
> I have a stock zv4. I immediately rooted with kingroot but started getting that update message. It starts the android logo and progress bar, but stops about 1/3 of the way in and reboots without applying the upgrade. Based on my data usage, it will keep re-downloading that 200MB file every few days after trying to apply it and it's killing my allowable data.
> 
> At this point, I'd just like to update to either zv5 or zv6 easily without bricking my phone, don't really care about keeping root.

Click to collapse



I have an LG G4 now and made this guide on how to prevent updates from downloading/installing. I recommend you check it out. ROOT IS REQUIRED! Ignore the first paragraph, it is not important.


----------



## NizzoFoShizzo (May 26, 2016)

NizzoFoShizzo said:


> Anyone figure out how to update with the persistent update message problem?
> 
> I have a stock zv4.  I immediately rooted with kingroot but started getting that update message.  It starts the android logo and progress bar, but stops about 1/3 of the way in and reboots without applying the upgrade.  Based on my data usage, it will keep re-downloading that 200MB file every few days after trying to apply it and it's killing my allowable data.
> 
> At this point, I'd just like to update to either zv5 or zv6 easily without bricking my phone, don't really care about keeping root.

Click to collapse





Quickdraw996 said:


> I have an LG G4 now and made this guide on how to prevent updates from downloading/installing. I recommend you check it out. ROOT IS REQUIRED! Ignore the first paragraph, it is not important.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the guide, but zv4 is too sluggish, I actually want to update, not just bypass or prevent the notifications.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (May 26, 2016)

NizzoFoShizzo said:


> Thanks for the guide, but zv4 is too sluggish, I actually want to update, not just bypass or prevent the notifications.

Click to collapse



Check out android forums then. XDA was never too active with this phone. They have guides to install TWRP and then you can either go with a custom rom or flash a pre rooted factory rom via TWRP. Now I have been away from this phone for over a year now, but since you are on zv4, you will be fine.


----------



## QuickNET Tech (May 27, 2016)

NizzoFoShizzo said:


> Thanks for the guide, but zv4 is too sluggish, I actually want to update, not just bypass or prevent the notifications.

Click to collapse



In particular, I would check out this guide to install TWRP. 
HERE 
And here is a list of ROMs. 
HERE


----------



## androidarmy (Jun 15, 2016)

i know its an old thread but i cant post new thread but i rooted my volt ls740 and install twrp 5 mins later it shutoff never came back when i put it on charger it just say 0% charge even after 5 hours. i tried every thing from download mod to recovery its not going any where. any idea?


----------



## residentorca (Jun 15, 2016)

androidarmy said:


> i know its an old thread but i cant post new thread but i rooted my volt ls740 and install twrp 5 mins later it shutoff never came back when i put it on charger it just say 0% charge even after 5 hours. i tried every thing from download mod to recovery its not going any where. any idea?

Click to collapse



Have you tried android forums for an answer, like the person below mentioned? This forum has little activity supporting this phone. Good luck.

[quote name="NizzoFoShizzo" post=67039271]Thanks for the guide, but zv4 is too sluggish, I actually want to update, not just bypass or prevent the notifications.[/QUOTE]<br />
Check out android forums then. XDA was never too active with this phone. They have guides to install TWRP and then you can either go with a custom rom or flash a pre rooted factory rom via TWRP. Now I have been away from this phone for over a year now, but since you are on zv4, you will be fine.


----------



## myu471 (Jul 27, 2016)

*don't remember*

Phone unlocked, when programming don't remember prl and network settings

the data from one phone


----------



## jizzle36 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Lg volt ls-740 is rootable*



neograven said:


> just got this phone from boost, comparable to the htc desire (zaracl). Seems to be a decent phone!
> 
> Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?

Click to collapse




stump root will work


----------



## gtmaster303 (Jan 14, 2017)

Just started using this phone, and chief complaint is the back cover is too slippery. Anyone try rubberizing the battery door? I'm thinking about buying a can of plasti dip and giving it a shot, because as it sits right now, the phone is too likely to fall out of my hands


----------



## nairda2002 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey guys, i found a website and it seems legit maybe it'll help u out on the TWRP RECOVERY. http://www.android.gs/install-twrp-recovery-lg-volt/


----------



## MeniscusKing (Mar 14, 2017)

gtmaster303 said:


> Just started using this phone, and chief complaint is the back cover is too slippery. Anyone try rubberizing the battery door? I'm thinking about buying a can of plasti dip and giving it a shot, because as it sits right now, the phone is too likely to fall out of my hands

Click to collapse



This is such an old thread, but I just have to know if you really did this and what it turned out like. I agree with you on the whole slippery battery cover.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 15, 2017)

MeniscusKing said:


> This is such an old thread, but I just have to know if you really did this and what it turned out like. I agree with you on the whole slippery battery cover.

Click to collapse



I just put mine in a case. Problem solved, with the added bonus of protection.


----------



## NeoGraven (May 21, 2014)

Just got this phone from Boost, comparable to the HTC Desire (ZaraCL). Seems to be a decent phone!

Has anyone done any work with it yet, as far as rooting and recovery?


----------



## MeniscusKing (Mar 15, 2017)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> I just put mine in a case. Problem solved, with the added bonus of protection.

Click to collapse



I still have mine in one of these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KLS2DX8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_CMiYybTKBTVDD

Great case imo. I still use it and it's been almost 2 years.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 15, 2017)

MeniscusKing said:


> I still have mine in one of these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KLS2DX8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_CMiYybTKBTVDD
> 
> Great case imo. I still use it and it's been almost 2 years.

Click to collapse



I have one of those too. It's a little cracked on the plastic casing, but it's definitely saved my little Volt on more than a few occasions.


----------



## gtmaster303 (Mar 15, 2017)

MeniscusKing said:


> This is such an old thread, but I just have to know if you really did this and what it turned out like. I agree with you on the whole slippery battery cover.

Click to collapse



I didn't. Ended up leaving Sprint (good riddens) before I had a chance to modify it.
But from my research it turns out really good and it's reversible. If you don't like it, peel it off.
Most important thing is to do light and even coats for the best finish.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...5wo0OXWjSzHgOa7Dj3saWQ&bvm=bv.149397726,d.eWE
That's a video showing how NOT to do it lol, but it gives you a general idea
Not a fan of cases, because I never drop my phone and I hate the extra bulk. *Do it and let me know how it goes *


----------



## nickisneato (Mar 18, 2017)

*Please read, I need help!*

(Sorry for the long paragraph, just read the bold parts)
So I've been using my *LG Volt on Sprint* for quite a while now. I'm a pretty heavy user of my phone, and most of the time, I root my phone just so I can have more power for my device. Even *before I rooted it, though, it started acting up*, like going really slow in the menus, freezing up and restarting, all that good stuff. Then it kinda just *stopped booting up*. It seemed like it was loading the OS, since when I plugged it in to charge when it was off, it still showed my percentage. But it *wouldn't boot past the Sprint screen*. I then found out I was in a bootloop, which I don't know how it happened because I hadn't really done anything to mess with the system files (as I said before, this happened _before_ I rooted). I installed a fresh* ZV4 Firmware* (I couldn't find anything better) *with the LG FlashTool* and I noticed *the Sprint bootup animation wasn't there, and there was a stock LG bootup instead. Also, none of the Sprint bloatware was on the phone.* I disregarded it, thinking I could just activate it later, and installed everything I had before, except this time, I strayed away from apps that didn't come from the Play Store. I did end up rooting the phone, because the LG Volt is on Kitkat, and I couldn't really do anything with my SD card unless I rooted. It was working fine, but then *the same bootloop problem happened again*. I got pretty upset, but I knew how to remedy the problem from before so it was an easy fix. Still, the Sprint bootup wasn't there, but I didn't pay notice to it yet again. This same problem has been *happening much more frequently as of late*. In fact, as I'm typing this, I just fixed it again. I'm thinking it might be a *problem with the .tot and .dll files I'm using on the FlashTool*, but I couldn't find anything better. I did a malware scan on the phone storage and my SD Card, and nothing came up, so I'm pretty sure that's not the problem.

I really need help with these 2 problems (the frequent bootloops and the Sprint stuff not showing up), because every time the phone goes into a bootloop and I reset it, I lose everything I had on the phone! I hope someone can help me!
Thanks.


----------



## rtvelan (Aug 1, 2018)

*ls740 band 5 needed*

Hi. After these many days have anyone got a solution to add band 5 to lg ls740 also anything on the gsm part. As to my info the phone has the primary level gsm hidden and that needs changes in the firmware it self. Only then it seems to have gsm enabled. There cant be anyother way to lock certain parts as its claimed. Its a part of the chipset and that cant be manipulated.


----------

